# 3D-Mark 2003 - eure Scores?



## Nemesis447 (11. Februar 2003)

ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.

mein System:

Pentium 4 2,67 Ghz
256 MB DDR RAM
Geforce 4 TI 4200 8x AGP (Treiber 41.09)
Windows XP
120 Gb HD @ 7200 U.


----------



## Schumi123 (11. Februar 2003)

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



na toll ... ich mach mich auf was gefasst


----------



## boro (11. Februar 2003)

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



Ich hab 4900Pkt

System:
Intel Pentium 4 2400 Mhz
Radeon 9700 Pro
768 MB DDR 333 Ram 
Win XP Pro


----------



## spezie (11. Februar 2003)

jo, geforce4 grakas oder odere andere haben da ja auch kaum ne chance , da der test ja directx9 miteinbezieht!

werd nachher mal sehen was meine betagte geforce3 noch so bringt.
ich hoffe das ich an die tausend punkte grenze komme.


----------



## ArcticWolf (11. Februar 2003)

ich will gar nicht erst wissen, wie viel ich mit meiner GeForce II MX raushol (achtung, Ironie).
Ob man auch ins negative kommen kann, oder es n paar Mitleidspunkte gibt, bzw. sowas wien Ehrentref...punkt ?
Hm...waddn Glück hab ich bald ein gewisses jährliches Ereignis, bei dem man Geschenke bekommt....da liegt bestimmt ne Radeon9700 dabei...*freu*.


----------



## Schumi123 (11. Februar 2003)

> Ich hab 4900Pkt
> 
> System:
> Intel Pentium 4 2400 Mhz
> ...




Tja sieht wohl so aus als ob die ATI's ein ganz kleines bisschen schneller sind *g*


----------



## PowerTower (11. Februar 2003)

Ich werd jetzt auch mal den Benchmark testen (wenn der endlich mal auf der Pladde iss...), mit Gf256 und Gigahertz-PIII verlange ich 500 Punkte (die ich nicht kriegen werde, weil alle Benchmarks aufgrund fehlender DX8/DX9-Features übersprungen werden).


----------



## Guard_72 (11. Februar 2003)

Meine Punkte sind glatte : 218 

Xp 1900
Geforce 2 
512 MB Ram

allerdings läuft auch nur der erste von vier Gametests


----------



## spezie (11. Februar 2003)

> Meine Punkte sind glatte : 218
> 
> Xp 1900
> Geforce 2
> ...




haha! vieleicht kommt noch jemand mit ner zweistelligen punktzahl.
mmmmhhh, hab noch ne Elsa tnt2 mal sehn was die schafft wenns funktioniert.


----------



## PowerTower (11. Februar 2003)

> Meine Punkte sind glatte : 218
> 
> Xp 1900
> Geforce 2
> ...



Wieviel wollte ich haben, 500? Sagen wir durch 5, dann haut es hin... boah eh, was für ein Absturz in zweistellige Regionen!


----------



## N8Mensch (11. Februar 2003)

> Meine Punkte sind glatte : 218
> 
> Xp 1900
> Geforce 2
> ...



Das muss ja eine "schöne" Diashow gewesen sein .


----------



## Dilbert (11. Februar 2003)

> > Meine Punkte sind glatte : 218
> >
> > Xp 1900
> > Geforce 2
> ...



hm naja 3d markt eben. Unrealistische Punktewertungen und warscheinlich wieder tolle grafikshow. Ich frage mich jedesmal was alle leute mit den 3d marks haben, da die kaum was aussagen. Wenn ich den draufmache dann nur als grafikdemo. 

Nimmt mann mal das unrealistische duell p100 +redeon9700 vs. amd xp2400+ +tnt1 dann wird warscheinlich ersters noch mehr punkte machen....


----------



## Nemesis447 (11. Februar 2003)

> hm naja 3d markt eben. Unrealistische Punktewertungen und warscheinlich wieder tolle grafikshow. Ich frage mich jedesmal was alle leute mit den 3d marks haben, da die kaum was aussagen. Wenn ich den draufmache dann nur als grafikdemo.
> 
> Nimmt mann mal das unrealistische duell p100 +redeon9700 vs. amd xp2400+ +tnt1 dann wird warscheinlich ersters noch mehr punkte machen....



ich glaube auch das es mehr auf die Grafikkarte ankommt als auf die CPU. Schließlich habe ich 2,67 Ghz, die Geforce 4 TI 4200 8x AGP mit 128 MB ist ja garnicht soooo schlecht. Trotzdem nur 1299 Murks...


----------



## PowerTower (11. Februar 2003)

Muhahaha das Programm haut mich um. Des braucht ja schonmal 450 MB Speicher auf der Pladde (wohlgemerkt es ist ein Benchmark und kein Spiel!).

Aber jetzt kommt der Oberhammer: Ich hab 102 Punkte! 

System:

PIII 1000
Geforce256
256 MB RAM
Win2k


----------



## N8Mensch (11. Februar 2003)

> hm naja 3d markt eben. Unrealistische Punktewertungen und warscheinlich wieder tolle grafikshow. Ich frage mich jedesmal was alle leute mit den 3d marks haben, da die kaum was aussagen. Wenn ich den draufmache dann nur als grafikdemo.
> 
> Nimmt mann mal das unrealistische duell p100 +redeon9700 vs. amd xp2400+ +tnt1 dann wird warscheinlich ersters noch mehr punkte machen....


Viel sagen die Punkte vielleicht nicht aus. Aber man sieht schon mal, wie in etwa z.B: Doom3 mit allen Details läuft . Ok, bei Doom kommt noch die Berechnung der KI hinzu.


----------



## spezie (11. Februar 2003)

> > hm naja 3d markt eben. Unrealistische Punktewertungen und warscheinlich wieder tolle grafikshow. Ich frage mich jedesmal was alle leute mit den 3d marks haben, da die kaum was aussagen. Wenn ich den draufmache dann nur als grafikdemo.
> >
> > Nimmt mann mal das unrealistische duell p100 +redeon9700 vs. amd xp2400+ +tnt1 dann wird warscheinlich ersters noch mehr punkte machen....
> 
> ...




ich hab mal mein system getestet! das war ja wirklich ne diashow (teilweise 5 fps)
 hab genau        1091    Pünktchen. naja wenigstens über tausend!


----------



## N8Mensch (11. Februar 2003)

> ich hab mal mein system getestet! das war ja wirklich ne diashow (teilweise 5 fps)
> hab genau        1091    Pünktchen. naja wenigstens über tausend!
> ich glaube auch das es mehr auf die Grafikkarte ankommt als auf die CPU. Schließlich habe ich 2,67 Ghz, die Geforce 4 TI 4200 8x AGP mit 128 MB ist ja garnicht soooo schlecht. Trotzdem nur 1299 Murks...



Ja, aber bis mehrere directx9 Spiele erschienen sind, kann noch Zeit vergehen. Bis dahin ist dein Rechner ja noch


----------



## LegionofDoom (11. Februar 2003)

Den Benchmark kann man eh vergessen...... wer eine Radeon 9500 und darüber hat, wird viel mehr Punkte haben als Leute mit GF4 .... da spielt die CPU keine Rolle..... es werden ja schließlich mehr Tests gemacht..... also bekommt man auch mehr Punkte....


----------



## Curse01 (11. Februar 2003)

Also ich hab eben auf meinem System (XP 2400+, 512 MB DDR 333@CL2, Hercules Radeon 9700 Pro, Windows XP, ...) den neuen 3D Mark mal durchlaufen lassen und hatte 4625 Punkte.
Beim CPU-Test hatte ich teilweise nur 1-2 Frames, v.a. bei dem Troll-Test. Schon viel   zumal ich nicht denke daß meine CPU langsam ist!
Frage: wie kann ich mir die Einzelergebnisse der versch. Benchmarks anschauen? Ich bekomme am Schluss meine Punkte angezeigte und kann eine Datei mit der Endung .3dr speichern. Aber wie oder womit kann ich die wieder öffnen?
Aber grafisch sieht es schon echt nice aus (besonders der Nature-Test oder Pixel Shader 2.0).

Gruß, Curse


----------



## PowerTower (11. Februar 2003)

Da ich mir nur den Flugzeugtest und die Fill-Rate anschauen kann, bekomme ich nicht sonderlich viel von "nice" mit!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Februar 2003)

> Frage: wie kann ich mir die Einzelergebnisse der versch. Benchmarks anschauen? Ich bekomme am Schluss meine Punkte angezeigte und kann eine Datei mit der Endung .3dr speichern. Aber wie oder womit kann ich die wieder öffnen?
> Aber grafisch sieht es schon echt nice aus (besonders der Nature-Test oder Pixel Shader 2.0).



Dazu mußt du online in den Resault Browser gehen und drt kannst du dir dann deine Details anschauen.


----------



## csad2775 (11. Februar 2003)

> > Ich hab 4900Pkt
> >
> > System:
> > Intel Pentium 4 2400 Mhz
> ...



is ja auch logisch, wenn beim 3dmark ein dx 9 test hat und bis jetzt kein nvidia chip dx 9 unterstützt. bin gespannt was dann die gf fx bringt.

greetings


----------



## Lupold (11. Februar 2003)

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



dann steh ich ja mit 5900 nicht schlecht da.


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (11. Februar 2003)

Mit Radeon 8500, 2000+ und 512MB DDR habe ich 971 erreicht. Ich finds in Ordnung. Da ich nichts übertaktet habe. Wer hat noch eine 8500 und welche Punktezahl?


----------



## Nemesis447 (11. Februar 2003)

> > ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> >
> > mein System:
> >
> ...



System?
Hast wohl auch ne Radeon9700 Pro, nicht wahr?


----------



## projectNeo (11. Februar 2003)

ich find die gezeigte grafik eigentlich nich so richtig toll aber naja, ich hab immerhin 1505 Punkte.

Athlon XP 1800+
GF 4 4400
512MB Kingston PC266 CL2.0
....

diese oder nächste woche kauf mir eh ne Radeon 9500 Pro und Athlon Xp 2400+, mal schauen was ich dann fürn score hab


----------



## HanFred (12. Februar 2003)

1546, scheint ja nichtmal soooo schlecht zu sein.
bis dx9 games erscheinen wird wohl noch ne weile vergehen, bis dann hab ich auch so eine karte (mal sehen, was es bis dann so alles gibt).

prozzi ist @2.66, dürfte aber nur eine kleine rolle spielen.


----------



## BoehserOnkel16 (12. Februar 2003)

Da hab ich doch tatsächlich noch 860 punkte erreicht. Ich bin echt begeistert *heul*


----------



## Iceman (12. Februar 2003)

4636 Punkte

P4 2,53 Ghz, 1024 MB DDR333 Ram, Radeon 9700Pro


----------



## smoere (12. Februar 2003)

> 1546, scheint ja nichtmal soooo schlecht zu sein.
> bis dx9 games erscheinen wird wohl noch ne weile vergehen, bis dann hab ich auch so eine karte (mal sehen, was es bis dann so alles gibt).
> 
> prozzi ist @2.66, dürfte aber nur eine kleine rolle spielen.



spielt auch keine rolle. ich hab das mal ausprobiert.
amd @21oo und geforce4600 @300/650 -->1629 punkte
dann 2205 und 310/680 mit sagenhaften 1679 punkten....

das ist eine reine dx9 bench und man kann die zwei generationen absolut nicht vergleichen. da hilft auch noch so dickes übertakten recht wenig.
mich allerdings regt es überhaupt nicht zum kauf einer dx9 karte an... denn wie du schon richtig sagst, wird noch einige zeit ins land ziehen, bis es spiele dieser art geben wird.

und mal ehrlich.... ich lass mir doch von ein paar punkten nicht sagen, dass meine karte nichts mehr taugt 
ich kann nur jedem raten, sich dadurch nicht verrückt machen zu lassen und abzuwarten. schließlich kommt bald die r350 und im herbst eine r400.... da lohnt es dann auch wieder zuzuschlagen!

greetz


----------



## soldier1986 (12. Februar 2003)

habe 7851 punkte 

system
amd xp 2600+
1024 mb ddr-sdram pc 2700
80gb samsung 5400u/min hdd
radeon 9700 pro


----------



## bad_dogg (12. Februar 2003)

Ich hab 1220 Punkte.

System
P4 1,5 GHz
640 Rdram
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 64MB
Win XP Prof
41.09 Detonator


----------



## Nemesis447 (12. Februar 2003)

> das ist eine reine dx9 bench und man kann die zwei generationen absolut nicht vergleichen. da hilft auch noch so dickes übertakten recht wenig.



da scheinst du wohl recht zu haben, der Bench ist wohl ausschließlich für DX9 Karten geeignet.
Eine Radeon 9700 Pro bekommt auf nem P4 3,0 Ghz *5700* Benchmarks und eine Geforce 4 ti 4600 nur *1850* Marks (ebenfalls mit nem P4 3,0 Ghz)...


----------



## Gerry (12. Februar 2003)

> habe 7851 punkte
> 
> system
> amd xp 2600+
> ...



Darf man fragen, wie das gehen soll, wenn ein PIV 3,06 GHz mit einer Radeon 9700 Pro unter 6000 Punkte hat ?


----------



## Cemetery (12. Februar 2003)

Ave!

Hab 1612Punkte.

System:

T-Bred A 2000+, 512 MB DDR 333, GF4 TI 4200 64 MB und Win 2K SP3

Was 3D Mark mir eindeutig gezeigt hat, ein guter Flugsimulator wäre noch flüssig spielbar!!!

Ich habe leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit aber teilweise fand ich die Grafik garnicht so toll um gleich auf 5 FPS ruterzugehen!

Testen, ob eine niedrigere Auflösung usw. eventuell was bringt kann ich  blöderweise nicht!!! Hätte gerne mal alles ein wenig durchgetestet.

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## smoere (12. Februar 2003)

> > habe 7851 punkte
> >
> > system
> > amd xp 2600+
> ...



glaub nicht alles, was du liest........ 

@cemetry... lass doch einfach mal die demo in 800x600 durchlaufen. dann bekommst du wenigstens flüssige bilder anstatt ner diashow zu sehen 
die punkte sind doch eh ned wichtig und bei ner dx8 karte kaum aussagekräftig


----------



## Schumi123 (12. Februar 2003)

bis jetzt hat der 3dMark ja geschafft was er sollte ^^ 

*Noch mehr Verwirrung um ein Paar Zahlen*

In diesem Sinne *g* -> Meine Ergebnisse bekommt ihr auch heute noch aber ich denke mal das es nicht über 1500 geht!


----------



## PowerTower (12. Februar 2003)

Hat denn keiner weniger Punkte als ich??? (es waren 102)

Sollt mir vielleicht doch mal meinen zweiten PC holen:

Mr. INTELligent Thunderstorm Noise II --> dann hätt ich auch 5000


----------



## NetKilla (12. Februar 2003)

AMD Athlon XP 2100+ TBred A
512 MB DDR-266 RAM
ASUS Geforce 4 TI 4200S-Fast (Deton 40.87)
ASUS A7V266-E

1430 Punkte


----------



## sunnyblaze (12. Februar 2003)

> Meine Punkte sind glatte : 218
> 
> Xp 1900
> Geforce 2
> ...



Hmm schön zu sehn, dass es andere gibt die auch etwas soviel haben wie ich.
267Punkte 

XP 1800+
512 MB Infineon 333Mhz 
80GB IBM + 40GB IBM (ATA)
Asus 7100 (Geforce 2 MX)


----------



## Dr_BeSt (12. Februar 2003)

> @cemetry... lass doch einfach mal die demo in 800x600 durchlaufen. dann bekommst du wenigstens flüssige bilder anstatt ner diashow zu sehen


Ich denke man kann die Settings nur noch bei der Pro-Version ändern? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? :o

Ich werd auf jeden Fall warten bis sich der Boom gelegt hat, so nötig hab ich's nun echt nicht, mir von dem neuen 3DMurks unbedingt noch heute sagen zu lassen, mein System (P4 2.0a, GF4 Ti) wäre kacke...


----------



## babajager (12. Februar 2003)

AMD Athlon XP 1600+
768 MB DDR-Ram
Radeon 8500

Punkte 1000


----------



## Hans_Dampf (12. Februar 2003)

> habe 7851 punkte
> 
> system
> amd xp 2600+
> ...



Angesichts meines Ergebnis etwas fragwürdig:

AMD XP 2400@2600+
512 MB PC 333 RAM @ CL 2 & PC 400
2x80 GB 7200 RPM @ RAID 0
Radeon 9700 Pro
4799 3DMarks

Ich würde sagen du cheatest


----------



## Bonez (12. Februar 2003)

Ich denke, ich würde im 2 stelligen bereich landen.
P3 500mhz
Matrox G400
128mb sd ram

aber nur um mir sagen zulassen, dass auf meinem rechner nichts läuft lad ich mir nich so'n dickes teil. waren doch schon so'n paar 100mb hab ich gehört...


----------



## Schumi123 (12. Februar 2003)

lausige 1397

P4 2,53@2,95
512DDR RAM 333 CL2
GF4Ti4200
Schnelldrehende Platten


Irgentwie ein sch... programm *g*


----------



## Homer285 (12. Februar 2003)

> lausige 1397
> 
> P4 2,53@2,95
> 512DDR RAM 333 CL2
> ...


----------



## Phil2000 (12. Februar 2003)

> > Meine Punkte sind glatte : 218
> >
> > Xp 1900
> > Geforce 2
> ...


----------



## N8Mensch (12. Februar 2003)

*Frage !*



> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...




Hi, 

bei mir ist das ganze ja auch eine Diashow . Ca. 5 fps bei den Tests 
= 1288 3D Marks (2000+, 512DDR, G4ti). Die Grafikfähigkeiten der G4ti 
sind ja schön und gut. Aber flüssig darstellen kann sie diese nicht. 

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: Dieses "*Natur*"-Benchmark, sieht man das 
nur mit directX9 Grafikkarte*???* Ich sehe nämlich nur die Tests mit den 
Flugzeugen, den "möchtegern-Doom3"-Test und jede Menge hässliche 
Trolle.


----------



## Nemesis447 (12. Februar 2003)

*AW: Frage !*



> Hi,
> 
> bei mir ist das ganze ja auch eine Diashow . Ca. 5 fps bei den Tests
> = 1288 3D Marks (2000+, 512DDR, G4ti). Die Grafikfähigkeiten der G4ti
> ...



jo, den Nature-Test kann man nur mit ner directX9-fähigen Karte sehen.
Naja, das ganze Programm ist irgendwie bullshit.
Bei NVidia-Karten kommen nur Schrott-Ergebnisse, auch bei directX8-Tests nur ca. 10 Frames, das ist ja wohl ein Witz!
Das Programm ist bei mir nur noch im Papierkorb wiederzufinden.


----------



## N8Mensch (12. Februar 2003)

*AW: Frage !*



> > Hi,
> >
> > bei mir ist das ganze ja auch eine Diashow . Ca. 5 fps bei den Tests
> > = 1288 3D Marks (2000+, 512DDR, G4ti). Die Grafikfähigkeiten der G4ti
> ...



Thx.
Ich denke eher mal, G4 ist Schrott, wenn es um directx8 full Grafik geht. Stell dir mal UT2k3 mit alleine nur Bumpmapping vor. Da würde man auch nur bei 10 fps landen. Die Grafikkarte kann die Effekte zwar darstellen, aber nur sehr, sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Schumi123 (12. Februar 2003)

*AW: Frage !*



> > > Hi,
> > >
> > > bei mir ist das ganze ja auch eine Diashow . Ca. 5 fps bei den Tests
> > > = 1288 3D Marks (2000+, 512DDR, G4ti). Die Grafikfähigkeiten der G4ti
> ...



logo ... dafür das das noch die 4. Schnellste grafikkarte der Welt ist  der Benchmark ist einfach nicht optimiert ! Für KEINE grafikkarte sowohl NVIDIA als auch ATI auch wenn diese deutlich besser abschneiden is das zu wenig !


----------



## Iceman (12. Februar 2003)

*AW: Frage !*



> jo, den Nature-Test kann man nur mit ner directX9-fähigen Karte sehen.
> Naja, das ganze Programm ist irgendwie bullshit.
> Bei NVidia-Karten kommen nur Schrott-Ergebnisse, auch bei directX8-Tests nur ca. 10 Frames, das ist ja wohl ein Witz!
> Das Programm ist bei mir nur noch im Papierkorb wiederzufinden.



Bei den beiden DX8 Tests geht auch meine 9700Pro teilweise unter 20 fps (vor allem bei dem Troll dingens). Verstehen kann ich das auch nicht. Grade Trolls Cave sieht abgrundtief häßlich aus imo, beschissene Trolltexturen etc. ich weiß nicht wofür die Leistung draufgeht...

Das Wasser beim Mother Nature Test sieht dagegen aber geil aus


----------



## N8Mensch (12. Februar 2003)

*AW: Frage !*



> logo ... dafür das das noch die 4. Schnellste grafikkarte der Welt ist  der Benchmark ist einfach nicht optimiert ! Für KEINE grafikkarte sowohl NVIDIA als auch ATI auch wenn diese deutlich besser abschneiden is das zu wenig !




Naja, ich glaube kaum, das auch z.B.: eine ATI9700 oder GFX full directX9 flüssig darstellen kann. 
Und Geforce 4 kann ihre Grafikfähigkeiten auch nicht flüssig darstellen, ist einfach überfordert.

Aber das wissen ja auch die Spielehersteller und verzichten noch auf großflächige Spezialeffekte, die sie einbauen könnten.


----------



## smoere (12. Februar 2003)

> > @cemetry... lass doch einfach mal die demo in 800x600 durchlaufen. dann bekommst du wenigstens flüssige bilder anstatt ner diashow zu sehen
> 
> 
> Ich denke man kann die Settings nur noch bei der Pro-Version ändern? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? :o
> ...



hi dr.

ich meinte nicht die bench selber, sondern nur die demo... kannst du rechts unten anwählen. da gibts dann halt keine points. aber die sind eh fürn ar***

hab heute spaßhalber mein system mal ordentlich beine gemacht und musste feststellen, dass die bench mehr als daneben ist.
es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein system, welches mit einem amd auf 2190mhz und einer geforce 4600 auf 318/688 nicht über 1700 punkte kommt?
das ist einfach nur *lol* und wieder ein grund für mich zu sagen.... benchen taugt nix. meine spiele laufen flüssig.... bei den meisten von euch sicher auch, oder? und das ist ausschlaggebend! nicht so ein paar hirnrissige punkte!


----------



## Hoellenfuerst (12. Februar 2003)

hab 3006 punkte

für meine radeon 9700 ist das ja auch nicht soo viel...


----------



## N8Mensch (12. Februar 2003)

> ich meinte nicht die bench selber, sondern nur die demo... kannst du rechts unten anwählen. da gibts dann halt keine points.




Bei mir stürzt die Demo immer ab, sobald das Flugzeug notlanden muss. Das Bild friert einfach ein. Benchmark läuft aber korrekt durch.

Habe nur ich das Problem?


----------



## Nemesis447 (12. Februar 2003)

> > ich meinte nicht die bench selber, sondern nur die demo... kannst du rechts unten anwählen. da gibts dann halt keine points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, bei mir funzt die Demo einwandfrei. Nur läuft scheisse  Aber hast nicht viel verpasst, bei der Notlandung hält er kurz vor einer Kuh an und die gucken sich gegenseitig blöd an. Das ist übrigends die einzigste Scene die bei mir ganz gut läuft, mit den Flugzeugen. Der Rest ruckelt bis in's unerträgliche, besonders mit den Trolls und dem Space-shuttle.


----------



## Zapultura (12. Februar 2003)

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...


----------



## tobife (12. Februar 2003)

tja, da meine spiele bei 1600x1200 und allem aktiviert absolut spitze laufen, geb ich nicht viel auf den test.
meine punkte: 2963

mein system:
p4 2,53 ghz
512 mb ddr 333er
9700 pro
board mit sis 648 chipsatz (nichts für übertakter, läuft aber stabil)
liegt vielleicht am board????
aber ist auch egal.
tobife


----------



## Zapultura (12. Februar 2003)

Oh Elend!

Hab mir heut in schweisstreibender Arbeit den 3d mark 03 runtergeladen und dann das:
lächerliche 1200 (+paar gequetschte)

Bitte?
Kann mich düster erinnern mal knapp 10000 bei 2001SE gehabt zu hamm

oder sollte mein guter, treuer
Amd(tm) Athlon(tm) XP(tm) 1700+  [nur um Stress mit Copyrights zu umgehn]
256 MB DDR Apacer (CL2)
GeF 4 Ti 4200 (Creative)
MSI K7T266 Pro
Maxtor 120GB (7200rpm)
gar doch zu langsam sein????????

Hmmm ... könnte natürlich schnell mal 600-700 ausgeben um dann vielleicht doch 2500 zu hamm und nebenbei noch ne Pizza auf Prozessor und Grafikkarte zu backen......

Ausserdem, ist echt nen bissl unter aller Kanone, dass man da nichts einstellen kann, ....
Wieso??????
Ging doch bei 2001/01SE auch!
Aber die Wege der Programmierer sind unergründlich .....


----------



## Iceman (12. Februar 2003)

> tja, da meine spiele bei 1600x1200 und allem aktiviert absolut spitze laufen, geb ich nicht viel auf den test.
> meine punkte: 2963
> 
> mein system:
> ...



Das wirkt mir extrem wenig, vor allem da ich mit fast dem gleichen System (anderes Mainboard und mehr Ram) fast 2000 Punkte mehr hab. Da scheint was nicht ganz ok zu sein, denn so viel sollte das Board eignetlich nicht bremsen.


----------



## N8Mensch (12. Februar 2003)

> Jo, bei mir funzt die Demo einwandfrei. Nur läuft scheisse  Aber hast nicht viel verpasst, bei der Notlandung hält er kurz vor einer Kuh an und die gucken sich gegenseitig blöd an. Das ist übrigends die einzigste Scene die bei mir ganz gut läuft, mit den Flugzeugen. Der Rest ruckelt bis in's unerträgliche, besonders mit den Trolls und dem Space-shuttle.



Hast wahrscheinlich recht. Wenn der Rest so schlecht läuft wie´s Benchmark, will ich es gar nicht sehen.

Aber ist es normal, das *3D Mark2001* nicht mehr läuft? Bekomme eine Fehlermeldung und ich soll directx8 installieren, um 3DMark01 starten zu können.


----------



## tobife (12. Februar 2003)

> > tja, da meine spiele bei 1600x1200 und allem aktiviert absolut spitze laufen, geb ich nicht viel auf den test.
> > meine punkte: 2963
> >
> > mein system:
> ...




hab mal mein system neu gestartet, jetzt hab ich fast 3400 punkte. es ist also alles beim alten, man kann die punkte beinflußen. zum thema extrem langsam. mein system ist relativ vollgestopft. mein windows müsste mal neu installiert werden und ich müßte mal neue chupsatztreiber besorgen. doch wie gesagt, die spiele laufen genial und darum geb ich nicht viel auf den benchmark.
tobife

ps: ich werd ihn aber nochmal durchlaufen lassen, wenn ich neu installiert und neue treiber habe. mal schauen was dann passiert.

weren nicht mehr punkte. naja was solls? die spiele laufen. das ist das wichtigste.
tobife


----------



## Nemesis447 (12. Februar 2003)

> Aber ist es normal, das 3D Mark2001 nicht mehr läuft? Bekomme eine Fehlermeldung und ich soll directx8 installieren, um 3DMark01 starten zu können.



Hmm, jetzt wo du es sagst..
hab das mal überprüft und ich habe auch diese komische Fehlermeldung! Habe aber directX 9.0 drauf, ich dachte das wäre Abwärtskompatibel? Keine Ahnung, seltsam...


----------



## Iceman (13. Februar 2003)

> Hast wahrscheinlich recht. Wenn der Rest so schlecht läuft wie´s Benchmark, will ich es gar nicht sehen.
> 
> Aber ist es normal, das 3D Mark2001 nicht mehr läuft? Bekomme eine Fehlermeldung und ich soll directx8 installieren, um 3DMark01 starten zu können.



Sicher das du die neuste 2001er Version hast? Mit der ursprünglichen Version gabs dieses Problem wenn man DX9 aufspielte. Mit der 330er Version gehts bei mir aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## N8Mensch (13. Februar 2003)

> > Hast wahrscheinlich recht. Wenn der Rest so schlecht läuft wie´s Benchmark, will ich es gar nicht sehen.
> >
> > Aber ist es normal, das 3D Mark2001 nicht mehr läuft? Bekomme eine Fehlermeldung und ich soll directx8 installieren, um 3DMark01 starten zu können.
> 
> ...



Das könnte sein. Einmal hatte ich es aber gepatcht. Aber danke, ich schau mal auf der future site nach.


----------



## Gui (13. Februar 2003)

Ich habe 2800Marks und ich bin von meinem System entäuscht .

Mein System:AthlonXP1600+
                       Radeon 9500
                      384MB SDRAM
                      K7S5A


----------



## Freshman (13. Februar 2003)

Hi! Mein Score:

4840 3D Marks...

mein System dazu:

http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Freshman

cu


----------



## Freshman (13. Februar 2003)

> > ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> >
> > mein System:
> >
> ...



Mit welchem System? Ein paar Angaben sollten bei solch einem Ergebnis schon drin sein.


----------



## Dr_BeSt (13. Februar 2003)

> hi dr.
> 
> ich meinte nicht die bench selber, sondern nur die demo... kannst du rechts unten anwählen. da gibts dann halt keine points. aber die sind eh fürn ar***


Stimmt, sorry, hab ich überlesen! 

Ich hab übrigens geile *1600* Punkte mit folgendem System: 

Pentium 4 Northwood 2.0a @ 2.1a
768 MB DDR-SDRAM PC2100 Infineon
Asus GeForce4 Ti-4400 Deluxe @296/610
MSI MS-6513 Intel 845D
SoundBlaster Live! 5.1


----------



## Landorian (13. Februar 2003)

Ich erreiche mit meinem System 2966 3Dmarks.

Dell System mit Intel PE chipsatz
P4 2.66 Ghz
Radeon 9700 TX (Speicher und chip -10Mhz)
512 DDR 333Mhz
Catalyst 3.0
Win XP Home


----------



## Omnibrain (13. Februar 2003)

Als Antwort auf '*3D-Mark 2003 - eure ...*' von Omnibrain (11.02.03 21:52)



> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



Ich hab gedacht das ich mir jetzt irgendwie Gedanken machen muss aber wenn Du mit Deinem System solche Werte hast bin ich mit meinem wirklich gut bedient .

1089 Punkte

1800XP
512 MB PC 333
AsusA7V333
ATI Radeon 8500 (Catalyst 3.0)
120 GB @ 7200U.
Win 2000 Prof +SP3


----------



## Dikky (13. Februar 2003)

Ich bin Garantiert der Beste!!!!!!!!!!
Ich bekomme ganze ........ 130 3D Marks
Naja eigendlich kein Wunder, bei dem System.


----------



## Skyman (13. Februar 2003)

Habe sogar 728 was mich doch echt wundert. System siehe Sig.

Sky


----------



## Big_Mic (13. Februar 2003)

Ich bin genauso wie Gui von meinem System sehr entteuscht, ich habe 2585 Marks.  


Athlon XP 1700+
Radeon 9500 ( Gui hat seine auf Pro freigeschalten )
- wir haben die selbe
256 MB DDR-PC266
________________________________________________________

Hoch lebe Intelkiller@AMD.com


----------



## N8Mensch (13. Februar 2003)

> Habe sogar 728 was mich doch echt wundert. System siehe Sig.
> 
> Sky



Dein Ergebnis ist so gut, weil 3D Mark03 anscheind die CPU Leistung fast nicht berücksichtigt, wenn man G3/4 hat.


----------



## lmb (13. Februar 2003)

So das habt ihr nun davon !!!!!!!
Ich habe jetzt meinen Rechenboliden ausgepackt und hochgefahren und die Bench installiert.
Ich starte sie und es passiert ........(laden dauert).........nichts!
daraus schlussfolgere ich 0 Punkte, der Hammer oder?!
Ich hoffe ihr seid jetzt alle glücklich das ihr mehr Punkte habt als ich und ich kann meinen 2.Rechner wieder wegpacken!

Das System bestand aus:
486DX 100
8MB PS2 Ram
1,3GB Platte
Win98


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2003)

1200- 1300 Punkte
2Ghz AMD
512 DDR
GeForde4 4200TI
Soundbalser Live

Hab aber beim Demo ein Problem:
Mei der SF- und Trollzenario seh ich nur oranges und weisses Bildschirmflackern. Der Sound läuft aber im Hintergrund und das "Aufflackern" der Farben passt zu den Schussgeräuschen.
In der Normalen Benchmark funzt das Szenario. Jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## ppiippii (14. Februar 2003)

hoy

P4 2.8@3.04 GhZ
2x256MB RD 32Bit Samsung
hercules 9700pro
asus P4T533
2x maxtor 30GB raid 0
sb live 5.1 digital

4768 pünktchen


----------



## FreakCOOl (14. Februar 2003)

Hi,
ich hab den aktuellen Aldi PC und die Grafikkarte übertaktet:

1544 Punkte

2,66 Ghz
256MB 333 Ram
Ti 4200 8x
120GB HD


----------



## ppiippii (14. Februar 2003)

_am 14.02.03 um 01:22 schrieb McDrake:_



> 1200- 1300 Punkte
> 2Ghz AMD
> 512 DDR
> GeForde4 4200TI
> ...



sound??? ich hör nix wenn der 3d mark durchläuft??? ich hatte auch nach dem sountest ne fehlermeldung. warum hör ich nix?


----------



## Schumi123 (14. Februar 2003)

_am 13.02.03 um 15:20 schrieb Gui:_



> Ich habe 2800Marks und ich bin von meinem System entäuscht .
> 
> Mein System:AthlonXP1600+
> Radeon 9500
> ...


Das is eigentlich schon zu viel *g* is aber wirklich mehr als normal für dein sys !


----------



## Schisshase (14. Februar 2003)

AMD 1.333
GF3 TI200
512 MB RAM
80GB HDD

823 Punkte 

Aber Unreal 2 läuft trotzdem flüssig. Was mal wieder zeigt, daß man nicht den längsten haben muß um glücklich zu werden 
MfG


----------



## TobeBahr (14. Februar 2003)

3249 

2000+
Hercules 9500pro
1024 DDR 266er Samsung 2.5


----------



## XStone (14. Februar 2003)

Im wissen das ich nen verhältnismäßig schlechten pc hab, hab ichs gezogen und wollt ma sehen wie so aussieht 

sys: 
AMD T-Bird 1ghz
192MB SDRAM
MSI Geforce 4 TI4200
WinXP Pro SP1

jo..922 Punkte mit Graka auf 513 / 250 Mhz

dann hab ich sie mal nen bissl gescheucht und bin auf 608 / 300,4 Mhz hochgegangen und ergebnis:

1085 *g* ... bei liebe nich gerad viel..aber fürs sys recht ordentlich denk ich 

Edit: nach weiterem übertakten *g* :

VGA Memory Clock   627.8 MHz      
VGA Core Clock   310.5 MHz  
 -> 1189 Punkte... also auch aus eienem schwachen system lässt sich n bissl was rausholen


----------



## Gui (14. Februar 2003)

Operating System Microsoft Windows 2000 

Mobo Manufacturer ECS 

Mobo Model K7S5A  

CPU AMD Athlon(tm) XP/MP/4 1538 MHz 

FSB 147Mhz

Memory 384 MB 



Display Information 

Graphics Chipset ATI RADEON 9700/9500 Series 

Driver Name RADEON 9500Pro SERIES 

Driver Version 6.14.1.6292 

Video Memory 64 MB 

Core Clock 405.0 MHz 

Memory Clock 310.5 MHz 



Sound Information 

Sound Adapter Driver Name SiS 7012 Wave 

Sound Adapter Driver Version 5.0.0.6033 



Benchmark Settings 

Program Version 3DMark03 Revision 1 Build 3 

Resolution 1024*768@32 bit 

Texture Filtering Optimal 

Pixel Processing None 

Vertex Shaders Optimal 



Test Results


Game Tests 

3DMark Score 3023 3DMarks 

GT1 - Wings of Fury 99.0 fps 

GT2 - Battle of Proxycon 18.2 fps 

GT3 - Troll's Lair 17.8 fps 

GT4 - Mother Nature 20.5 fps 



CPU Tests 

CPU Score 314.0 CPUMarks 

CPU Test 1 33.5 fps 

CPU Test 2 5.8 fps 



Feature Tests 

Fill Rate (Single-Texturing) 898.3 MTexels/s 

Fill Rate (Multi-Texturing) 1526.0 MTexels/s 

Vertex Shader 18.3 fps 

Pixel Shader 2.0 29.5 fps 

Ragtroll 13.5 fps 



Sound Tests 

No sounds Not Supported 

24 sounds Not Supported 

60 sounds Not Supported 


So besser geht es nicht !


----------



## Meister_Eder (14. Februar 2003)

*Ich hab 1307 Punkte.*


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (14. Februar 2003)

Rechner 1 ca 108X Punkte
Rechner 2 ca 138X Punkte.

mein Fazit :
da es mit 900+ Mhz CPU Power weniger und anstelle von ner 4600 eine 4200 MEHR Punkte gibt baue ich mir wieder die S3 Virge DX ein.


----------



## fragfactor_ (14. Februar 2003)

1380 Punkte. Wenn ich mir die Werte hier ansehe, scheint das für mein System ok zu sein. (System siehe Link). oder?


----------



## Matrix_Morpheus (14. Februar 2003)

ich hab zwar nich die höchsten Punkte, aber mit einer GeForce4Ti4200 ist es schon ein richtig gutes Ergebnis. Besonders im Verhältnis zu PCs mit Intel CPUs.

1370 Punkte


----------



## D73 (14. Februar 2003)

Also ich hab keine Probleme :

AMD Duron 1200
512 MD SD-Ram @ 133
Radeon 9700

4051 Punkte im 3DMark2003


----------



## fragfactor_ (14. Februar 2003)

_am 14.02.03 um 17:23 schrieb Matrix_Morpheus:_



> ich hab zwar nich die höchsten Punkte, aber mit einer GeForce4Ti4200 ist es schon ein richtig gutes Ergebnis. Besonders im Verhältnis zu PCs mit Intel CPUs.
> 
> 1370 Punkte



Da hast du es wieder, Intel Prozessoren stehen Athlon im nix nach, im Gegenteil. Will jetzt kein Streitgespräch anfangen aber der 3D-Mark03 beweist es.


----------



## D73 (14. Februar 2003)

Ich denke auch, daß es ziemlich egal ist, welche CPU (ob Intel oder AMD) hat. Ein paar Frames machen die Sau auch net fett. Haupsache man glaubt, man hätte was tolles.

Mir Scheint, der 3DMark2003 ist sehr sehr sehr GPU-lastig !?!
Wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## Killtech (14. Februar 2003)

_am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:_



> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...




Kein Wunder! Was erwartest du denn mit einer Ti 4200? Selbst mit einem P4 3,06 Ghz und einer Radeon 9700 Pro schaffst du nur um die knapp 4000 Punkte. Somit nicht verzweifeln!


----------



## Killtech (14. Februar 2003)

_am 14.02.03 um 18:53 schrieb D73:_



> Also ich hab keine Probleme :
> 
> AMD Duron 1200
> 512 MD SD-Ram @ 133
> ...


----------



## Dr_BeSt (14. Februar 2003)

> Mir Scheint, der 3DMark2003 ist sehr sehr sehr GPU-lastig !?!
> Wie seht ihr das ?


Das haben vor dir schon viele erkannt und gepostet!

Die Empfehlung von FutureMark Corp mit CPU > 2 GHz ist also totaler Schwachsinn! 1,5 GHz reichen voll aus, sofern man ne gute Graka hat.


----------



## Freshman (14. Februar 2003)

_am 14.02.03 um 20:36 schrieb Killtech:_



> am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, dass ist so leider nicht ganz richtig. Habe einen P4 2,8 und einen Radeon 9700 pro und komme im 3Mark2003 auf 4840 Punkte. Somit dürfte ein 3,06GHz P4 an der 5000er Grenze schnuppern oder gar drüber liegen.

http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Freshman

cu


----------



## maQzz (14. Februar 2003)

_am 11.02.03 um 22:58 schrieb LegionofDoom:_



> Den Benchmark kann man eh vergessen...... wer eine Radeon 9500 und darüber hat, wird viel mehr Punkte haben als Leute mit GF4 .... da spielt die CPU keine Rolle..... es werden ja schließlich mehr Tests gemacht..... also bekommt man auch mehr Punkte....



Ich hab ne 9700 TX und hab grad ma 1367... ((


----------



## xmann (15. Februar 2003)

moin ich komme mit mein rechner auf 5079 3D mark 
mein rechner steht unten 
PS
der 2400+ leuft als 2600+ und habe noch ein zweiten 512DDR Ram 333 drin also 1024

hier ein Bild von mein Test
http://www.smokers-board.de/members/x-mann/3dmark03_03.jpg


----------



## D73 (15. Februar 2003)

Ist kein Witz. Will bald upgraden, daher habe ich den Test mit meinem Duron gemacht.


_am 14.02.03 um 20:39 schrieb Killtech:_



> am 14.02.03 um 18:53 schrieb D73:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roadhog (15. Februar 2003)

Hi! Ich hab gestern mal probiert was so geht...

CPU XP2000+ @ 1790MHz
2x256MB PC3200 Corsair (2-3-3-6) @ 198MHz
Sapphire Atlantis 9700 @ Core 290 MHz und Memory 303 MHz (jaja nich grad übertakterfreundlich meine Karte)
Epox EP8-RDA+
onboard Sound

Mit der Hütte hab ich so um die 4400 Punkte, max. war 4425 und min war 4398. Ohne die GraKa leicht geübertaktet zu haben (geiler deutsch, oder?!) hatte ich so um die 4200.


----------



## St3v3 (16. Februar 2003)

ich hab 4400 punkte mit ner

- radeon 9700 pro
- 2200 xp
- 512 mb ddr 

krass der unterschied zwischen nvidia und ati.


----------



## Myke (17. Februar 2003)

Hab meinen

Intel Celeron 1.8 GHZ
512 SDRAM
radeon 9000 64 MB

und hab beim Benchmark 788
ist des normal oder sollte ich mehr haben?


----------



## TB1333 (17. Februar 2003)

_am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:_



> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



Hab ihn mir gerade runtergeladen.
Ich muss sagen der laüft echt sau gut  
Ne im Ernst der ruckelt wie sonst was.
im Durchschnitt 10fps im einen test legt meine möhre gleich ne pause ein.
Score 1251


----------



## TB1333 (17. Februar 2003)

_am 17.02.03 um 21:15 schrieb TB1333:_



> am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soldier1986 (18. Februar 2003)

bin der loser des jahres habe meine ati karte gegen eine gf 4 mx 440 mit pasiv kühler getauscht.
Und sagen hafte 59 punkte ereich rekord von hinen wer kann das übertappen


----------



## SomebodySomeone (18. Februar 2003)

4580 Punkte mit:

AMD XP 2000+ @ 1667 Mhz
Leadtek Nforce2-Board mit 512MB Infineon @ 266 Mhz
HIS/Enmic Radeon 9700 @ 331/331

ERst dachte ich, scheisse, mit meinem System stimmt was nicht als der 3DMark 03 so ruckelig gelaufen ist.
Aber nachdem ich diese Beiträge hier gelesen habe bin ich ja beruhigt. 200 Punkte hab' ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## svenni22 (19. Februar 2003)

hi!
also ich hab 1445 punkte mit meinem p4 2,26, 512mb ram und ner ti4200 64mb. 
was solls, mehr gibts erst nächstes jahr, denn dann gibts erst wieder ne neue graka. mein system muß dieses jahr noch ohne größere probleme überstehen. wird es wohl auch.

ciao


----------



## beafsteak (28. Februar 2003)

Spielt ihr denn auch oder schaut ihr euch nur Benchmarks an ???
Solange die aktuellen Spiele flüssig laufen ist es doch sch...egal wieviel Pkt man in so einem Schrott Benchmark hat.

Jetzt bekommen alle mit zu wenig Punkten die Panik, schmeisen ihre G-Force 4 ti irgendwas weg und kaufen sich ne Radeon 9700 pro und Ati ist glücklich


----------



## Cupa (28. Februar 2003)

ich habe 4989 punkte 
meine sys. 2200+
a7n8x 512 mb pc 2700
9700pro herc. 

tschüss


----------



## RLBob (1. März 2003)

Also ich weiss ja nicht woran das liegt, das alle Ti 4200 Karte so langsam sind - zugegeben, meine räumt auch nicht gerade vom Hocker - aber ich pack immerhin 1900 irgendwas Punkte. 
Aber ich muss sagen, dass mich der 3D 2001 mehr beeindruckt hat als der aktuelle. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass es beim 2001er flüssig läuft und die Grafik damit geniessbar ist. Aber der Punkteunterschied von guten 10000 Punkten von der 2001er Version zum 2003er ist schon hart.

cu

PS
Hätt ich doch glatt mein System vergessen
P4 2400@2610 145 FSB
Kingston PC333 512MB @ 363MHz
MSI GF4 Ti 4200 @ 280/560 (ohhh, da seh ich auch den Grund warum meine GF4 schneller ist. *sichschämundtrotzdemgehässiglach*)


----------



## SomebodySomeone (1. März 2003)

_am 28.02.03 um 20:54 schrieb beafsteak:_



> Spielt ihr denn auch oder schaut ihr euch nur Benchmarks an ???
> Solange die aktuellen Spiele flüssig laufen ist es doch sch...egal wieviel Pkt man in so einem Schrott Benchmark hat.
> 
> Jetzt bekommen alle mit zu wenig Punkten die Panik, schmeisen ihre G-Force 4 ti irgendwas weg und kaufen sich ne Radeon 9700 pro und Ati ist glücklich



Natürlich spiele ich, und das die meiste Zeit. Nur finde ich es wahnsinnig interessant meine Konfiguration mit anderen PC's zu vergleichen und zu sehen ob meine neue Hardware ordentlich läuft oder ob ich irgendetwas ändern muss. Beim spielen fallen Leistungseinbussen zwar nicht so auf, aber durch einen Benchmark kann man sie sich sehr sichtbar machen.....


----------



## quaky (1. März 2003)

Hi

Ich habe 1456 Punkte mit einem

PIII 1 Ghz
512 RAM CL2
MSI GF 4400 (nicht übertaktet) Det.41.09

Sehr wenig, muss ich auch sagen. In der Troll-Scene hatt ich nur 2 Frames :o)

cu quaky


----------



## Sigmata (1. März 2003)

Ich hab 4137 3D Mark.

XP1800+ und ne Radeon 9700 1 GB cl2 Ram von Samsung und Infinion.
Naja der neue 3D Mark test ist zusehr auf die Grafigkarten ausgelegt.Daher griegen High-End Grakas gleich das 4 fache an Score..

Naja ich nutz 3D Mark nicht um Computer zu vergleichen ich nutz es um mein System zu Tunen im Bios setup oder um Treiber zu vergleichen ob sich das Update auf die neue Treiberversion rentiert hat ^^. Übertakten tu ich net da mir ein absolut stabiles System wichtiger ist als 4 Frames mehr...


----------



## seneca (4. März 2003)

_am 11.02.03 um 22:09 schrieb Schumi123:_



> > Ich hab 4900Pkt
> >
> > System:
> > Intel Pentium 4 2400 Mhz
> ...



3400 Punkte, das kommt hin.


----------



## Freshman (4. März 2003)

> Ich hab 4900Pkt
> 
> System:
> Intel Pentium 4 2400 Mhz
> ...



Hi!

Manchmal frage ich mich, wie man auf diese Punkte kommt. Hast Du Dein System übertaktet? Solche Angaben wären hier sehr interessant, denn ich nutze die Punkte zum Beispiel, um Fehler zu finden und die Treiber zu testen. Und nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn ich ein ähnliches System habe, warum bekomme ich dann nicht die selbe oder zumindest annähernd selbe Punkzahl. Das wird doch wohl nicht am Speicher liegen? Denn von der Prozessorpower ist meine CPU etwas Leistungsstärker (die Leistung fließt ja zu einem geringen Prozentsatz mit in das Ergebins). Die Treiber (Catalyst 3.1)stehen alle auf maximale Leistung, also kann es daran ja nicht wirklich liegen.

Meine Punkte: 3DMark2003 - 4900  -  3DMark2001 - 15900

Mein System:
http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Freshman


----------



## slash72 (4. März 2003)

_am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:_



> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



Hi !

Hab so um die 4600 Punkte (P4 2,26 @ 2,39, Radeon 9700 pro).

Es scheint ja mittlerweile klar zu sein, daß der 3DMark03 ATI besser stellt, als es sich bei "realen" Spiele-Benchmarks darstellen würde.

Eine Geforce 4 bringt im 3DMark so um die 30% weniger Leistung als eine Radeon 9700 pro.

Vergleicht man das mit 3DMark03, so müßte eine Radeon 9700 pro ca. 150% schneller sein als eine Geforce 4 und das ist bei "realen" Spielen sicher nicht der Fall !

Insofern, ist es meines Erachtens ungerecht als Leistungsvergleich außschließlich den 3DMark03 heranzuziehen.


----------



## Metallicar (5. März 2003)

Ich habe satte 829 Punkte bekommen.
Bei  P1,8GHZ
       GeForce 3 Ti 200
       256mb sd ram
sind da 829 Punkte normal?????
war mein erster 3dmark test

I


----------



## Vrod (5. März 2003)

1098 Points  ........auf einem klapprigen PIII 800 mit 4200 Getriebe....

....beim 2001SE waren es noch glatte 6001....


----------



## Vrod (5. März 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



1098 Points ........auf einem klapprigen PIII 800 mit 4200 Getriebe....

....beim 2001SE waren es noch glatte 6001....


----------



## Nochirsch (5. März 2003)

Punkte:1654

mein System:

Athlon XP 1900+
256 MB DDR RAM
Geforce 4 TI 4200
Windows XP
80 Gb HD @ 7200 U.


----------



## pirx (5. März 2003)

> [l]am 12.02.03 um 00:44 schrieb Iceman:[/l]
> 4636 Punkte
> 
> P4 2,53 Ghz, 1024 MB DDR333 Ram, Radeon 9700Pro



Na gut, nachdem ich fast eingesclafen beim testen bin...
4480 oder so Punkte

P4 2.4 GHz FSB100, 512 MB DDR266Ram, HIS Excalibur 9700


----------



## Flaffel (5. März 2003)

Ich hab ca. 4500 Punkte!

System: P4 2,4 ghz ,512 mb ddr ram 266 , Herc. 9700 Pro


----------



## Hells_Bells (5. März 2003)

1415 Punkte (Es ruckelt die Graka am laufenden Band...)

System: P4 2.26 GHZ
              512 MB PC266
              MSI Max2-U (SIS 645DX)
              Gainward Ti 4200 GS 128 MB  260/520 MHZ
              SB Audigy
              XP/SP1/DX9
              Deto 41.09

Edit: Seit Kurzem Sapphire Radeon 9700pro mit Catalyst 3.1
4423 Punkte, aber die Tests ruckeln teilweise trotzdem wie Sau.
Für was ist der Benchmark geschrieben, für Grakas die in 2 Jahren erscheinen ? Na ja, zumindest läuft die D**m 3 Demo jetzt vernünftig und auf die Games kommt es an, oder ?


----------



## Moinsen (6. März 2003)

spielt auch keine rolle. ich hab das mal ausprobiert.
amd @21oo und geforce4600 @300/650 -->1629 punkte
dann 2205 und 310/680 mit sagenhaften 1679 punkten....

das ist eine reine dx9 bench und man kann die zwei generationen absolut nicht vergleichen. da hilft auch noch so dickes übertakten recht wenig.
mich allerdings regt es überhaupt nicht zum kauf einer dx9 karte an... denn wie du schon richtig sagst, wird noch einige zeit ins land ziehen, bis es spiele dieser art geben wird.

und mal ehrlich.... ich lass mir doch von ein paar punkten nicht sagen, dass meine karte nichts mehr taugt 
ich kann nur jedem raten, sich dadurch nicht verrückt machen zu lassen und abzuwarten. schließlich kommt bald die r350 und im herbst eine r400.... da lohnt es dann auch wieder zuzuschlagen!

greetz [/quote]

Ich hab jetzt auch mal den Test gemacht und bin zu 2 Entschlüssen gekommen: Futuremark hat nen Geheimvertrag mit ATi und es liegt wirklich überhaupt nich am prozi:
Punkte: 1666
system:
athlon 2400+
infineon 512 mb pc333
gf4 ti-4600

Ich finds echt deprimirend und unfair.


----------



## DrFuManSchu (6. März 2003)

4490 Punkte

Radeon 9700
Athlon 2600+
512MB
Asus A7N8X
WinXP


----------



## seneca (6. März 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



Ich hab festgestellt, daß die Grafikkarteneinstellungen bei mir einiges ausmachen.

Mit FSAA und AF und volle Texturen und Mipmap, alles auf Qualität, hab ich nur 2800. Alles auf Leistung und FSAA und AF ausgeschaltet komme ich dann auf bis zu 3600 Marks. (Bios auf Turbo Mode 5/2/2).


----------



## pirx (6. März 2003)

> [l]am 06.03.03 um 16:31 schrieb Moinsen:[/l]
> spielt auch keine rolle. ich hab das mal ausprobiert.
> amd @21oo und geforce4600 @300/650 -->1629 punkte
> dann 2205 und 310/680 mit sagenhaften 1679 punkten....
> ...



Ich hab jetzt auch mal den Test gemacht und bin zu 2 Entschlüssen gekommen: Futuremark hat nen Geheimvertrag mit ATi und es liegt wirklich überhaupt nich am prozi:
Punkte: 1666
system:
athlon 2400+
infineon 512 mb pc333
gf4 ti-4600

Ich finds echt deprimirend und unfair.

 [/quote]

Unzweifelhaft ein DX9 ..äh dings..
 Immer locker bleiben, so toll hat das mit DX9 nun auch wieder nicht ausgesehen


----------



## Superdeather (9. März 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 22:00 schrieb boro:[/l]
> 
> 
> > ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> ...



Tach habe 1843 3D Marks bei 6x AA und 16x Anisotropy.

P4 2,66 mhz
512 MB Ram
Hercules 3d Prophet 9700 pro

is das okay? Ohne AA und Anisotropy habe ich 4660 Points!


----------



## RayStyle (9. März 2003)

juhu geforce256!
ich glaub ohne radeon 9700 bis du angearscht.....


----------



## Patriot (9. März 2003)

Ich erreiche 1307 Punkte obwohl mein PC eigentlich garnicht so stark ist:

Geforce 4 Ti 4200
256 Mb DDR Ram
Athlon Xp 1600+
Win XP


----------



## jupp009 (9. März 2003)

Hab's auch gerade mal auf 1622 Punkte gebracht nach Treiber optimierung etc. ....... Qualitativer Mastab ist 3DMark sicher erst in einem Jahr, da sich dann sicher DX 9 Karten durchgesetz haben werden.

System: AMD 2200XP @1910 (Vollkupfer Kuehler), CPU FSB 135, multipl. 14x, 2x Kingston 512 MB 333 DDR clk.2 (mit passiv Kuehlern) 420 W Enermax, Albatron GeForce 4TI 4200 turbo mitZahlman Heatpipe @ 310 / 640 MHz, 2x 80 (7200u/min) Gig Maxtor, Mainboard: Gigabyte 7VAXP ULTRA, WinXp Pro


----------



## DragonStyler1 (9. März 2003)

Ich habe grade mal 1010 Punkte was mir sehr wenig vorkommt!!
denn danach hab ich meinen Athlon XP  1800 auf 1150MHZ runtergetaktet und kam auf stolze 999Punkte!!

Wahrscheinlich ei bisschen GraKa lastig der TEST


----------



## Jobs (10. März 2003)

Ich habe 4139 Punkte.

Find ich für mein System jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht. Frage mich was rausgekommen wäre wenn ich ne 9700Pro anstatt der normalen hätte.

Mein System:

AMD 2700+
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe
2x 512 MB PC333 Kingston
Hercules Prophet 9700
120 GB  7200rpm


----------



## Atropa (10. März 2003)

> [l]am 10.03.03 um 02:27 schrieb Jobs:[/l]
> Ich habe 4139 Punkte.
> 
> Find ich für mein System jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht. Frage mich was rausgekommen wäre wenn ich ne 9700Pro anstatt der normalen hätte.
> ...



Ich habe 1600 3D Mark´s !! Sys steht in der Sig.


----------



## pirx (10. März 2003)

> [l]am 05.03.03 um 21:53 schrieb pirx:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.02.03 um 00:44 schrieb Iceman:[/l]
> ...


Na gut... ich habe eine HIS Ecalibur 9700 *PRO* bekommen, obwohl auf der Packung was anderes steht [für das Protokoll].

Ich hab mal den CPU zu Testzwecken auf 2.6 GHz laufen lassen und 50 Punkte mehr bekommen... nur zur Info.


----------



## Freshman (10. März 2003)

> [l]am 10.03.03 um 20:57 schrieb pirx:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 05.03.03 um 21:53 schrieb pirx:[/l]
> ...



Dann kann ich auch was dazu beitragen...

Mit einem P4 2,8, Radeon 9700pro und 1024 MB PC1066 RDRAM hatte ich 4840 Punkte. Selbes System nur P4 3,06 HT waren es dann 4920 Punkte. MAn sieht also, das die CPU nicht viel, aber zumindest etwas beiträgt.

cu


----------



## ValHarris (12. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Das die GForce  Nutzer wohl zu den "verlieren" dieses Test gehören ist mir schon vorher zu Ohren gekommen.So haben mich 1310 Punkte auch nicht wirklich überrascht. 

AMD XP2000+
Epox 8RDA
512MB Infinion @333
GF4 Ti4200 64MB 8xAGP
Maxtor 40GB @7200
Win XP

Grüsse 
ValHarris

(Leider läuft dieses System bei mir irgendwie noch nicht richtig)


----------



## MountyMAX (13. März 2003)

Habe mit meinen 2. PC (Pentium 3, 1 Ghz, 1 GB SD-RAM 133er CL3, GeForce 4 Ti 4200 64 MB, Win 2k) 1050 Punkte

Mit meinen derzeitigen primären PC habe ich nur 1309 Punkte (Pentium 4, 2,53 Ghz, 1 GB DDR 266er, GeForce 4 Ti 4200 64 MB, Win2k)

Als Fazit kann ich sagen das Mad Onion mit 3D Mark 03 totalen Müll produziert hat ..., viel zu Grafikartenlastig ...

Da ist ist mir das 2001 viel lieber ... (10790 Punkte)


----------



## AlexInc (13. März 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...




Ich hab 1286 3D Marks. Wir haben fast das selbe Ergebniss. Sieht man, dass Grafikkarte schon wieder veraltet ist. Mit der 9700Pro erreicht man bei gleichen Konfigurationen wesentlich mehr Punkte. 3D Mark 2001SE ist viel besser, jedenfalls für die GraKa. 

P4 2,53@SIS645DX
256 DDR266
Geforce4 Ti4200 64DDR


----------



## Noggadijn (14. März 2003)

> [l]am 10.03.03 um 02:27 schrieb Jobs:[/l]
> Ich habe 4139 Punkte.
> 
> Find ich für mein System jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht. Frage mich was rausgekommen wäre wenn ich ne 9700Pro anstatt der normalen hätte.
> ...



Hi!
Hab 4521!

System:
Athlon Xp 2400+
Asus A7N8X deluxe
Sapphire Atlantis 9700pro
512 MB DDR-RAM Nanya (1 Riegel) PC333
80Gb Maxtor Diamond MAX9 7.200U/Min

Win 98SE

steckt also noch etwas Leistungspotential drin!Geb aber keine 200 Euro für 50 3DMarks aus!Die gibts beim nächsten aufrüsten ende des Jahres 

Wie man sieht zieht die Grafikkarte doch noch gut weg!Im vergleich zum obigen System!

greetz

N0gG4d1jn

 [/quote]


----------



## Mr_Worse (14. März 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...


Ich hab den Benchmark zwar nicht, aber das kommt mir wie eine Misshandlung der Computersysteme vor!
Ich glaub ich werde den auch net laufen lassen, vielleicht geht ja was Puttt Putt  ...
ach ja ich kann mich ja so ungefähr orientieren was ich kriegen würde, wegen der GF4 4200, ich schätze so zwischen 900 und 1400...mehr abber auf gar keinen Fall... 
Noch dazu:
Ichwerde mir wohl ne Radeon 9700 Pro holen, wenn die anderen neuen 9800 etc. langsam kommen...is dann hoffentlich billiga


----------



## BurningByte (15. März 2003)

Hab mit meiner Radeon 9100 bei Catalyst 3.1 947 3DMarks gehabt.
Heute Catalyst 3.2 installiert jetziges Ergebnis 1148 3DMarks.
Das nenn ich mal ne satte Steigerung. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Version!


----------



## Mystheryman (15. März 2003)

> [l]am 15.03.03 um 11:36 schrieb BurningByte:[/l]
> Hab mit meiner Radeon 9100 bei Catalyst 3.1 947 3DMarks gehabt.
> Heute Catalyst 3.2 installiert jetziges Ergebnis 1148 3DMarks.
> Das nenn ich mal ne satte Steigerung. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Version!



so ma die eckdaten:
AMD XP 1800+
256MB DDR-RAM (PC 266)
ATI 9700 Pro Excalibur.

das ganze zusammen auf nem K7S5A
macht bei mir sagenhafte 4566 3D Marks mit dem Catalyst 3.2


----------



## AngelAKAtheLAG (16. März 2003)

> [l]am 15.03.03 um 21:07 schrieb Mystheryman:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.03.03 um 11:36 schrieb BurningByte:[/l]
> ...



warum haben die Radeons so nen großen Vorsprung ??? Die haben 4000 3dMarks während GF zwischen 100-1500 rumhampelt. Bei vielen Benchmarks sind die Unterschiede auch net so groß zwischen GF4 Ti und Radeons. Die paar Frames sind doch keine 3000 3dMarks. Ausserdem find ich das neue Benchmark viel zu sehr abhängig von der GraKa, denn ich hab kaum weniger Pkt als ein dickes XP2700+ System mit 512 MB DDR und Radeon8500 LE. (-> es hat 1300 3dMarks)

Mein System:
PIII 900 Mhz
512 MB PC133 SDRAM
GF3-Ti500 @ Standardtakt

hab 920 3dMarks bekommen.


----------



## kohla (17. März 2003)

habe 1495 punkte im 3d mark 2003

amd xp 2200+ freigeschaltet auf fsb 166 und multi 11
512 mb ddr ram pc 2700
gigabyte 7vaxp kt 400  mainboard
creative 3d blaster gf4 ti 4200 64 mb  250/315 mhz
                                                             513/625 mhz


----------



## PaulMille (17. März 2003)

*3D-Mark 2003 - viel zu schlecht*

habe 856 punkte!!!

beim vergleich meiner punkte fiel mir auf, daß ich damit knapp die hälfte der punkte bekommen hab, welche andere pcs mit den gleichen konfigurationen bekommen!

2100xp
512 mb ddram
gf4200 64 mb 4Xagp
win98
asus 333-x

alle treiber so aktuell wie geht nicht mehr...das verstehe ich nicht, ok die grafikkarte bemst schon irgendwie...aber so heftig? warum ist mein pc so/zu langsam...wat hab ich vergessen? was bremst...

mein mitbewohner, mit einer 

gforce 3 und athlon 1400 und 256 mb sdram

macht mal eben 820 punkte...frust!


----------



## AHCzulummar (17. März 2003)

Hi,

ich erreiche knapp 1100 Punkte. System steht unten


----------



## PaulMille (17. März 2003)

*3D-Mark 2003 - viel zu schlecht*

habe 856 punkte!!!

beim vergleich meiner punkte fiel mir auf, daß ich damit knapp die hälfte der punkte bekommen hab, welche andere pcs mit den gleichen konfigurationen bekommen!

2100xp
512 mb ddram
gf4200 64 mb 4Xagp
win98
asus 333-x
sblive 1024

alle treiber so aktuell wie geht nicht mehr...das verstehe ich nicht, ok die grafikkarte bemst schon irgendwie...aber so heftig? warum ist mein pc so/zu langsam...wat hab ich vergessen? was bremst...

mein mitbewohner, mit einer 

gforce 3 und athlon 1400 und 256 mb sdram sblive 1024

macht mal eben 820 punkte...frust!


----------



## discodestroyer (17. März 2003)

*AW: 3D-Mark 2003 - viel zu schlecht*

Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren,...
aber ich habe unglaubliche 213 Punkte
Und das bei dem System:

Athlon 1000@1450
256 MB DDR CL2
FSB 145 MHZ
Gf 2 GTS Pro  GPU 200@240   RAM 400@486


----------



## Jagdpanther (17. März 2003)

*AW: 3D-Mark 2003 - viel zu schlecht*

1700 pkte.

mein sys.:
xp1700+ @ ca. xp3000+
1024mb ddr ram
msi gf4 ti 4200 64mb ram @ 290/590Mhz


----------



## BABAJAGA (18. März 2003)

oh Gott, ihr könnt einem nur Leid tun.
Ich habe 6543 3D Marks
und das alles mit meiner Super Nindendo Console
der Wahnsinn oder?


----------



## Sta (18. März 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



Hmm

athl.XP 1700+, gf3-ti200, 512DDR, win98

790 pkts!

Und mit denen geh ich jetzt spielen! *johl*


----------



## HubiTasse (18. März 2003)

Ick komm mit ein bissel übertakten der GK auf 1780Pkt. Ohne Übertakten auf 1400 Pkt.

System: AMD Athlon 2600+ XP, 512 MB PC 400 DDR Speicher und ner Leadtek Geforce 4 Ti 4200 (übertaktet auf 300/600)

Naja, wird Zeit für ne FX.....


----------



## ch3fkoch (18. März 2003)

> [l]am 16.03.03 um 01:57 schrieb AngelAKAtheLAG:[/l]
> warum haben die Radeons so nen großen Vorsprung ??? Die haben 4000 3dMarks während GF zwischen 100-1500 rumhampelt. Bei vielen Benchmarks sind die Unterschiede auch net so groß zwischen GF4 Ti und Radeons. Die paar Frames sind doch keine 3000 3dMarks. Ausserdem find ich das neue Benchmark viel zu sehr abhängig von der GraKa, denn ich hab kaum weniger Pkt als ein dickes XP2700+ System mit 512 MB DDR und Radeon8500 LE. (-> es hat 1300 3dMarks)
> 
> Mein System:
> ...



Die Raedons können alle Tests absolvieren, die GF lassen die DX9-Tests aus. Da aber am schluss alle Punkte zusammengezählt werden, und die Raedons mehr Tests absolviert haben, bekommen si auch viel mehr Punkte - wenn du in einer Prüfung nicht alle aufgaben löst, hast du automatisch eine schlechtere Note, als jemand, der die Aufgaben zwar etwa gleich gut gelöst hat wie du, dafür aber alle.

ich mit meinem P4 2,4 @ 2,6 und einer oc GF4 komm auch nur auf 1600


----------



## bigfraggle (18. März 2003)

Mh, hatte irgendwas bei 5700


----------



## Nordwind2000 (18. März 2003)

Ave!

Ich bekomme mit meinem System auf normal Konfig 1350 3D Marks... Das einzigste was immer ist ist mein RAM den lasse ich immer bei CL 2

Nordi


----------



## Gerry (19. März 2003)

P IV 2,66 GHz 533 FSB
512 DDR
ATI Radeon 9700

mit Originaltreiber (Catalyst 2.6): 2913
mit Update auf Catalyst 3.2: 4019

Unglaublich, was aktuelle Treiber mehr bringen. Mit dem Catalyst 2.6 liefen "nature" und "pixel(?) shader 2.0" nicht mal.

----------------------------------------------

Notebook:
P III 1,2 GHz
512 MB DDR
ATI Radeon Mobility M6

89 (!) Punkte


----------



## VJoe2max (19. März 2003)

AthlonXP (Palomino) 1800+
ASUS A7V333
MSI GF4Ti4200 64MB
(Detonator 41.09)

Ergebnis ohne OC: 1620 3DMarks


----------



## Bitch666 (19. März 2003)

> [l]am 14.03.03 um 08:28 schrieb Noggadijn:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 10.03.03 um 02:27 schrieb Jobs:[/l]
> ...


----------



## Intelkiller (19. März 2003)

Ich habe 3500 Punkte


----------



## Donn (21. März 2003)

5080 3Dmark's


----------



## Gerry (27. März 2003)

> [l]am 21.03.03 um 12:18 schrieb Donn:[/l]
> 5080 3Dmark's



@ Donn: Mit was kühlst Du Deinen Rechner/CPU/GK ?

Kann man die 9700-er ohne Zusatzkühlung so weit übertakten ?


----------



## Razzle (27. März 2003)

4601


----------



## Direct_From_Hell (27. März 2003)

Ich hab den Aldi-PC mal getestet. der bringts immerhin auf 3402. also echt net schlecht. mein altes system hatte 835


----------



## Gerry (28. März 2003)

> [l]am 27.03.03 um 19:21 schrieb Direct_From_Hell:[/l]
> Ich hab den Aldi-PC mal getestet. der bringts immerhin auf 3402. also echt net schlecht. mein altes system hatte 835



Ja, ist wirklich nicht übel, aber um die knapp 1200  habe ich vor einer Woche den oben angegebenen PC gekauft (300 Watt-Netzteil und GF 4 MX 440 sogar noch übrigs  ) und erreiche damit 4017 Punkte.
Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass der Aldi-Rechner einen DVD-Brenner hat.


----------



## DaZwergi (28. März 2003)

Ich hab so ca. 1200. 
Athon 1900+
Gf 4 Ti4200
256 MB DDR PC 333
...


----------



## stepsl (29. März 2003)

ich hab 2850 pkt
2400+
512mb ddr
9700
xp pro


----------



## Supermarco (29. März 2003)

12 Pkt *g*
P II 300
160 MB PC 100
V 3
ME*g*


----------



## Zugluft (29. März 2003)

2248Points.....zeitweise nur null Fps...

Mein Rechner :
AMD Athlon Xp 1900+
KT4 Ultra FISR Mainboard
256 DDR-Ram, Infineon PC333 Cl 2.5 (leider nur so wenig)
Hercules Radeon 9500Pro 
Win Me

bye !


----------



## Greatboy (29. März 2003)

Ich habe gerade mal 149 Punkte!!!!
Mein system4 1,7
Radeon 7500 250/160
Mainboard:ECS P4VXASD2 
256 DDR-RAM 266Mhz
WIN XP Prof.


----------



## muwmmstar (29. März 2003)

also mädelz,
ich hab nen p4 1.7, ne radeon 9700 und 512 rdr ram
und einfach nur 2877 dinger. bei mir liegts am cpu, das sieht man im cpu test (einmal auf 0fps)


----------



## BlueDream (29. März 2003)

hm Ich hab 4656 Punke ich glaub das is ok.                                        Mein system:Ahtlon 2700
Radeon 9700 pro
Mainboard:Asus A7N8X 
1 GB PC 3200
WIN XP


----------



## firewalker2k (29. März 2003)

rund 500 ^^

Hängt noch an der GraKa, will die Geforce FX Secret (Juni/Juli).

Und kauf evtl. noch 512 MB RAM dazu.


----------



## dUpLeX_CD (30. März 2003)

ich hab 5003 punkte mit nem
p4 @ 2,53
geforce 4 ti 4600
512 mb ddr 333 ram
win xp home
asus p4s533 vx oda so
also scheint nich nur anner graka zu liegen


----------



## stepsl (30. März 2003)

> [l]am 30.03.03 um 10:32 schrieb dUpLeX_CD:[/l]
> ich hab 5003 punkte mit nem
> p4 @ 2,53
> geforce 4 ti 4600
> ...



5003 punkte?
sorry,  aber das kann ich dir bei de graka nicht abkaufen!


----------



## LegeinEi (30. März 2003)

> [l]am 30.03.03 um 10:32 schrieb dUpLeX_CD:[/l]
> ich hab 5003 punkte mit nem
> p4 @ 2,53
> geforce 4 ti 4600
> ...



hahahaha!
zum dummschwätzen am besten jemanden suchen, der noch dümmer ist als du!


----------



## funky_b (31. März 2003)

stolze 1429 Punkte

nicht viel .. aber genug für:

DURON 1,4 Ghz
GeForce 4 4400 @ 4600
512 MB DDR 333
epox 8k3A+

es kommt halt doch enorm auf die grafikkarte und nciht imemr auf die cpu an ... ich wär echt gspannt wieviel ich mit einer FX oder ner 9700 er kriegt hät


----------



## Supermarco (31. März 2003)

> [l]am 31.03.03 um 19:02 schrieb funky_b:[/l]
> stolze 1429 Punkte
> 
> nicht viel .. aber genug für:
> ...



Wo haste denn den Duron her?Ich hab SEHR wenig Gld und spiele mit dem gedanken mir auch mal nen Duron zuzulegen aber einen mit 1,4 Ghz hab ich noch NIE gesehen!


----------



## FatalityJr (31. März 2003)

---> 2279 Punkte <---

XP 1700 @ XP 2800+ (12,5 x 180)
EPoX EP-8K5A2+
Infineon 512 DDR @ 360 MHz 2-2-5-2-1T
Albatron Geforce 4 Ti 4600 @ 325/730 MHz


----------



## Chefy (2. April 2003)

Ich schaffe 1271

Amd Athlon Xp 2100@2200
512Mb auf K7s5a
Geforce 3 ti 200 Chip 175@ 260
                           Speicher 400@505


----------



## tofferl (2. April 2003)

> [l]am 02.04.03 um 08:58 schrieb Chefy:[/l]
> 
> Ich schaffe 1271
> 
> ...



Ich habe 2438 3DMarks!

Athlon XP 2600+
512Mb DDR
Asus A7N8X Deluxe
GeForce4 Ti-4600


----------



## Nobody3dfx (3. April 2003)

Ich habe 1399 Punkte!
System:

AMD Athlon XP 1600+ (Pal.)
MSI KT333 (Via 4.45)
512 MB DDR-RAM (PC-266/Infenion)
Asus G-Force Ti-4400 (V8440 TD Deluxe)
(Treiber 31.40H)
40 GB IBM @7200U/min
WIN XP Prof.
Das System ist nicht übertaktet!!!!


----------



## Nobody3dfx (3. April 2003)

Ich habe 1399 Punkte!
System:

AMD Athlon XP 1600+ (Pal.)
MSI KT333 (Via 4.45)
512 MB DDR-RAM (PC-266/Infenion)
Asus G-Force Ti-4400 (V8440 TD Deluxe)
(Treiber 31.40H)
40 GB IBM @7200U/min
Das System ist nicht übertaktet!!!!


----------



## Clangett (3. April 2003)

Ich komme auf 3720 Punkte mit:

AMD XP 2000
512 MB 266 L2
Sapphire Radeon 9700 non pro
2 x 80 GB Barracuda V RAID
Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Player


----------



## Mancini (5. April 2003)

> [l]am 03.04.03 um 10:39 schrieb Clangett:[/l]
> Ich komme auf 3720 Punkte mit:
> 
> AMD XP 2000
> ...




Ich hab 1054 Punkte.
1200 Mhz T-Bird
256 SDRam(!!!)PC133 und 2-2-2 Timings
Radeon 8500
WinxP (getunt)


----------



## Mancini (5. April 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 23:27 schrieb Christian_Reichelt:[/l]
> Mit Radeon 8500, 2000+ und 512MB DDR habe ich 971 erreicht. Ich finds in Ordnung. Da ich nichts übertaktet habe. Wer hat noch eine 8500 und welche Punktezahl?


 Ich hab noch ne No-Name 8500.Mit 1,2 ghz,256 SD-Ram und 8GB Hdd hab ich 1054 Marks


----------



## harryeipert (5. April 2003)

Ich hatte ca. 3900.

       Aber so manche sequenzen waren echt nicht feierlich! des niedrigste war mal 3! 

   Mein System:

   Der neue ALDI-Rechner:

    2,60 Ghz
    Radeon 9500 Pro ( Für alle die's net wissen, im neuen aldi is ka 9600 
                                       TX!)
    512 Arbeitsspeicher
    .......


----------



## lightchris (5. April 2003)

> [l]am 05.04.03 um 15:10 schrieb harryeipert:[/l]
> Ich hatte ca. 3900.
> 
> Aber so manche sequenzen waren echt nicht feierlich! des niedrigste war mal 3!
> ...



Doch, im Aldi Rechner ist eine Radeon 9600 TX - und eine Radeon 9600 TX ist (beinahe) eine Radeon 9500 Pro.


----------



## Philicitas1982 (8. April 2003)

Naja, ich komm auch nur auf 5194 Punkte. Hab ja auch nur nen AthlonXP 2700+, ASUS V9900 Ultra, A7N8X Deluxe, aber mir reicht's aus. ATi kommt mir nich in den Rechner!!!


----------



## Philicitas1982 (10. April 2003)

So, ihr FX-Schlechtmacher! Hab grad Benchmark laufen lassen nachdem ich die Karte ein bischen optimiert hab. Ich denk mal 6309 Punkte sind OK, selbst für eine GeForce FX Ultra. Ich weiß, dass ich warscheinlich gegen die 9800Pro keine Chance haben werde, aber ich denk mit diesem Ergebnis braucht sich nVIDIA vor ATi nicht zu verstecken... vorerst...  ;o)


----------



## Freshman (11. April 2003)

> [l]am 10.04.03 um 20:40 schrieb Philicitas1982:[/l]
> So, ihr FX-Schlechtmacher! Hab grad Benchmark laufen lassen nachdem ich die Karte ein bischen optimiert hab. Ich denk mal 6309 Punkte sind OK, selbst für eine GeForce FX Ultra. Ich weiß, dass ich warscheinlich gegen die 9800Pro keine Chance haben werde, aber ich denk mit diesem Ergebnis braucht sich nVIDIA vor ATi nicht zu verstecken... vorerst...  ;o)



Hi!

Und das ganze wahrscheinlich mit den von Nvidia optimierten Treibern für den 3DMark 2003. Ist also mal wieder mehr Schein als Sein... und Nvidia hat ja selber behauptet, das der 3DMark nichts über die Qualität in Spielen aussagt... ach doch, eines: ohne AA und AF mag sich die FX ja gut schlagen, aber mit 4xAA und 16xAF bricht sie gnadenlos ein.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## DAstiD (11. April 2003)

> [l]am 11.04.03 um 14:10 schrieb Freshman:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 10.04.03 um 20:40 schrieb Philicitas1982:[/l]
> ...


----------



## ldrake (12. April 2003)

> [l]am 11.04.03 um 19:58 schrieb DAstiD:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 11.04.03 um 14:10 schrieb Freshman:[/l]
> ...


----------



## Seblu (12. April 2003)

> [l]am 03.04.03 um 10:39 schrieb Clangett:[/l]
> Ich komme auf 3720 Punkte mit:
> 
> AMD XP 2000
> ...



sieht man mal was die Grafikkarte ausmacht
Ich hab eine Ähnliche Konfig
AMD XP2000
512 MB 333
GF 4200 Ti
80 GB 
SB live Value

und habe nur 1450


----------



## LordFrodo (12. April 2003)

exakt
3455 punkte
 bei 
pentium 4 2ghz
512 mb ddr 
hercules radeon 9500pro
windows xp


----------



## kohla (12. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.03.03 um 16:32 schrieb kohla:[/l]
> habe 1495 punkte im 3d mark 2003
> 
> amd xp 2200+ freigeschaltet auf fsb 166 und multi 11
> ...



mit ein wenig optiemierung am bos und so sind es jetzt
1598 punkte...
wird wohl zeit für ne neue graka...


----------



## D3aDl0cK (12. April 2003)

Bei mir sinds ca. 300 Punkte.
Bin ma gespannt wie die anderen Tests aussehen, da ich nur die Flugsimu sehen kann, denn am Dienstag ist es soweit :
Meine 9500 Pro iss dann da!
Aber bisweilen hat das Sys noch für jedes Spiel gereicht! 

XP2200@2400
2x256 Infineon DDR cl2 
30GB IBM, 80BG WD
Asus A7N8X Deluxe
noch 3 Tage :  GeForce 2 Pro.

D3aDl0cK


----------



## Shroomind (13. April 2003)

5050 3DMarks
Bei übertakteter GraKa:
349/338


----------



## killkenny (17. April 2003)

3931 Punkte
Sys: 2500er Barton, AsusA7N8Xdel.,2x512 MB Infineon 333erDDR,
Sapphire 9700
...und bei "Trolls Lair" CPU Test wenn die Trolls auftauchen ab und zu 0 FPS... Irgendwie enttäuschend!!


----------



## D3aDl0cK (17. April 2003)

3560 Punkte

Sapphire 9500 Pro
Asus A7N8X Deluxe, 2x256 Mb-DDr Infineon,
XP 2200+ @1950 MHz


----------



## killkenny (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 11:31 schrieb killkenny:[/l]
> 3931 Punkte
> Sys: 2500er Barton, AsusA7N8Xdel.,2x512 MB Infineon 333erDDR,
> Sapphire 9700
> ...und bei "Trolls Lair" CPU Test wenn die Trolls auftauchen ab und zu 0 FPS... Irgendwie enttäuschend!!



OKOK! Hab noch n bischen geschraubt
Jetzt sinds 4718 beim 3Dmark 2003
und 12784 beim 2001


----------



## Suleyman (20. April 2003)

AMD Athlon XP 2000+
512 DDR-RAM 333 
ATI Radeon 9500 Pro

3535 Punkte


----------



## Damaskus (22. April 2003)

Boah Leute ihr habt's gut.Bei euch läuft der test wenigstens.
Bei mir kommt beim nature-test jedesmal die meldung : NO VIDEO-MEMORY
Eigentlich Idiotisch,da mein system so schlecht nicht ist.
Hat einer von euch das selbe problem und/oder kann mir helfen?
------------------------------------------------
P4 2,8 GHz
768 DDR-Ram PC-333 Infineon
Ati Radeon 9700 
Dell-Motherboard(ja ich weiß,aber daran liegt's nich)


----------



## NeBan (22. April 2003)

1501   3D Marks im 3D Mark 2003

11558 3D Marks im 3D Mark 2001 SE

Mein System:

Athlon XP 2400+ (2 Ghz)

512 MB DDR Ram PC 333 (Infineon)  Cl 2.5

GeForce 4 Ti 4400 von MSI

ASUS A7N8x Deluxe


----------



## Beezebub (22. April 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



Tagchen, ich habe gerade mal 1459 Punkte gemacht.
Bei Futuremark.com wenn man sich registriet hat gibt es ein Spitzenreiter mit 11.600 Punkte unter 3dMark2003.

Mein System: 
1.8Ghz AMD , GF TI 4800 SE 128 Mb DDR und 1.024 GB DDR Infinion auf dem Board.

Sein System:
3.2 Ghz Intel, 1.024GB Ram und eine Readon 9800 Pro


----------



## TB1333 (22. April 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



Ich hab jetzt glatte 5000 Punkte


----------



## hisb (26. April 2003)

.......


----------



## K1NG (2. Mai 2003)

18213 points
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=6105853
 
edit:
*grumel* is ja der 2003er thread 
das is natürlich mein 2001er score


----------



## Macci (9. Mai 2003)

Ich hab 910 Punkte.


XP 1800
512 MB Ram
Radeon 9000


----------



## Direct_From_Hell (9. Mai 2003)

neuester Aldi PC 3412 punkte


----------



## SirChristian (10. Mai 2003)

Ich habe 3489 Punkte erreicht, vorher mit meiner Geforce 3 Ti500 nur ca.1500.


----------



## oasisfan (11. Mai 2003)

amd athlon xp2500+
epox 8rda+
sapphire 9700 pro
2x256mb pc333
win 2000

3d mark 2003: 4500
3d mark 2001 se: 15000


----------



## Eumel79 (11. Mai 2003)

Leider nur 1575 ohne übertakten


----------



## ocfreak (14. Mai 2003)

Elito-Epox 4PEA+
Intel Pentium 4 Nortwood FSB 533 2,53 @ 3,13* MHz
Corsair 512MB PC 333LL @ PC 443LL 
PNY Geforce 4 Titanium 4600 @ 330/730 

Bei 3DMark2001

:. 14655 Punkte

Bei 3DMark2003

:. 2864


----------



## Don_Dengue (14. Mai 2003)

P4 2.4 Ghz
Asus P4pe MB
512 Apacer DDR Ram
HIS Excalibur Radeon 9700 pro
3dMark 2003 mit Patch 3.2:  4288 Marks...


----------



## niabbi87 (15. Mai 2003)

ich habe 3669 punkte:

p4 3.06ghz
radeon 9700pro
i845pe chipsatz
512ddrram(333mhz)


----------



## jupp009 (15. Mai 2003)

5021 P in 3D Mark03 Juhuuu

Mein System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte 7VAXP ULTRA
AMD XP 2600+ @2900+
ATI Radeon 9700 pro
512 DDR 333MHz CL 2
160 Gig Maxtor 7200 U/min
WinXP

(hab mir die Radeon heute neu gekauft *stolz*)

Gruss Jupp


----------



## Freshman (17. Mai 2003)

Hi!

3D Mark 2003 - 5221 Punkte

3D Mark 2001SE - 16286 Punkte

UT2003 1024x768

optimale Leistung: FB 211 BM 77
optimale Qualität: FB 115 BM 72

have fun

Mein System: http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Freshman


----------



## drummerboy (17. Mai 2003)

Ich, bzw. meine Kiste erreichte 5511 3D Marks...

Mein System:
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton)
1024 Mb Ram
Hercules 3D Prophet 9800 Pro
Chaintech Mainboard
Soundblaster Live! 5.1


----------



## niabbi87 (17. Mai 2003)

erreiche endlich 5678 punkte


----------



## _arcana_ (18. Mai 2003)

4075 Benchies

Windows 2000 Pro / Catalyst 3.4
Athlon XP2000
ECS-K7S5A
2x 256 DDR-RAM (NoName)
Hercules Fortissimo III.
Hercules 3D Prophet 9500 PRO @325/310


----------



## Archangel (20. Mai 2003)

Mein alter Kasten schafft gerade mal 1987 Points!!

Athlon 2000XP@ 1837MHZ 
768 MB PC333 Infineon
Geforce 4 TI 4400@4600 (Leadtek Winfast)


----------



## Jagdpanther (20. Mai 2003)

5470 punkte

xp2500+ barton @ 2370MHz (215FSB)
abit nf7-s rev.1.2
corsair xms3500 5-2-2-2
sapphire radeon 9700np @ 360/290 (kack infinion ram druff)


----------



## Killtech (20. Mai 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe einen Artikel gelesen, wo einer mit folgenden Komponenten (wurden alle übertaktet!!!) 8999 Punkte bei 3D Mark 2003 erreicht hat:

Ausgangskonfiguration:

Prozessor: Pentium 4 3,0 (800 MHz FSB)   
Mainboard: Intel i845G   
RAM: 1024MB (RAMBUS)   
Grafikkarte: Radeon 9800 Pro


Endkonfiguration:

Den Prozessor hat er auf 3.79 Ghz hochgetaktet und die Radeon 9800 Pro läuft mit 860 und 1560 mhz!

Der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte wurden mit einer Flüssig-Stickstoff-Kühlung gekühlt!

Ich weiss nicht ob dieses Ergebnis gefaked ist, aber realistisch wäre es schon!

MfG


----------



## Bora (21. Mai 2003)

5863 Punkte

mit

P4 2.8 @ 2.95
Hercules Radeon 9700 pro; 330, 320
Corsair 333 CL2, 340


----------



## LoGaN1987 (23. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 12:07 schrieb Bora:[/l]
> 
> 4000 Punkte
> 
> ...


----------



## Longerknocker (25. Mai 2003)

1800Punkte 

System:
AMD 1500+
ATI Radeon 9500 Pro
512 Ram


----------



## kohla (25. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 20.05.03 um 19:48 schrieb Killtech:[/l]
> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe einen Artikel gelesen, wo einer mit folgenden Komponenten (wurden alle übertaktet!!!) 8999 Punkte bei 3D Mark 2003 erreicht hat:
> ...



möglich das es realistisch wäre.....aber wozu den aufwand???
nur um im 3DMark gut dazustehen???
da bleibe ich doch bei meinen etwa 1500-1600 punkten und bin zufrieden....zumal alle meine games in mich zufrieden stellender qualität laufen


----------



## GOthic_vDeath (26. Mai 2003)

XP 1600+
GF3-Ti200
512 MB
Win98 SE

850 Punkte

Aber irgendwie schein es da ja einige Probleme mit NVIDIA zu geben.
Ich glaub das mal erstmal nicht, ich werde erstmal Patchen und nochmal testen.


----------



## Tank (26. Mai 2003)

hab 5400 pkte

amd athlon 2600+ (fsb 333)
asus a7n8x
1024 mb infineon
gigabyte 9800 pro
win xp

mit den catalyst 3.4 wirds wahrscheinlich deutlich schneller


----------



## shaster_mcnasty (27. Mai 2003)

Ich hab 1453 Punkte dank betagter GeForce 4 ohne DX 9 Unterstützung.

System: 
AMD ATHLON XP 1700 mit 1433MHZ @ XP 2600 mit 2075 MHZ
256 MB DDR-Speicher von Samsung  
GeForce 4 Ti 4200
WIN 98 SE
MAXTOR Festplatte mit 7.200 U/min


----------



## Freshman (27. Mai 2003)

Hi!

Meine Punkte: 5796...

have fun


----------



## Intelkiller (28. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...




ich glaube der ist der beste !
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=767960


----------



## Illusion (29. Mai 2003)

Mein System:

Pentium 4 2,67 Ghz
512 MB DDR RAM
Ati Radeon 9700 TX
Windows XP
120 GB HD @ 7200 U.

4273 Punte


----------



## AMDprayer (29. Mai 2003)

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH
Bei mir gings nicht.
Aber auch egal mit meiner Radeon 9000 hät ich eh nicht mehr als 500 Punkte erreicht.


----------



## _Skullmoon_ (30. Mai 2003)

Ach das ist doch scheisse...
Auf meinem alten Rechner:
-PIII900 MHz
-256 MB PC133 Ram
-Medionmainboard So. 370
-G4 TI4200 64MB
hatte ich 1006 Punkte.
Auf meinem neuen AMD hatte ich gerade mal 1480 Punkte.
NUR 474 PUNKTE MEHR!!!
Daran ist wohl die Grafikkarte schuld...


----------



## Marc1012 (4. Juni 2003)

sagt mal, trotz allem ist das doch ein bißchen sehr wenig...
3dmark03 635
3dmark01 5145

was bremst denn da ?


----------



## FluBib24 (5. Juni 2003)

ich erreiche 34xx Punkte.Bin ganz zufrieden

XP 1600+
ECS K7S5A
2x256 MB Ram (NoName) mit 266Mhz
Saphire 9500Pro
60 GB Maxtor
SB Live!Value



Gruss Torsten


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (6. Juni 2003)

5243 Punkte, aber ich bin noch am testen und ausloten 

Barton 2500+ @ 2265 Mhz
Sapphire 970 276/270 Mhz @ 385/306 Mhz
2x 256 MB Infineon 333 Mhz @ 394 Mhz
Epox 8RDA+

MfG Jimini


----------



## JonDracon (7. Juni 2003)

Also ich habe 1399 Punkte

mein System

- Athlon XP 1700+
- 512 MB DDR RAM
- GeFocre 4 Ti 4200 128MB-DDR
- 80 GB HD @ 7200 U
- Windows XP Home


----------



## storms18 (8. Juni 2003)

Bei mir sind´s nur 960 

Meine PC konfiguraion ist:Athlon XP 2200+
                                         Geforce 4 Ti 4200 Treiberversion:44.03
                                         256 Mb Ram


----------



## Flaffel (8. Juni 2003)

Ich habe aufeinmal genau 4900 punkte! Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist, das ich den catalyst 3.4 draufgemacht habe und die festplatte defragmentiert!
Ich hatte vorher noch 45xx punkte!

Mein Sys: P4 2,4 ghz, 512 ddr ram 266, herc.Radeon 9700 Pro


----------



## Tuny (8. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 07.06.03 um 17:11 schrieb JonDracon:[/l]
> Also ich habe 1399 Punkte
> 
> mein System
> ...



Hi

System1:  ca. 200 Pkt.

AMD TB 900
ASUS GF 2MX
Gigabyte 7ZXR
256 Infineon SDRAM

System2:   ca. 1400 Pkt.

XP 2600+
MSI GF Ti4200 8x 64MB
MSI K7N2 Delta - L
DDR 512 Infineon 333


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (8. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 08.06.03 um 15:47 schrieb Tuny:[/l]
> System2:   ca. 1400 Pkt.
> 
> XP 2600+
> ...



Kann es sein, dass da was schief läuft? 

Mein System (2500+ @ 2277 // 2x 256 MB 333er Infineon @ 198 // Radeon 9700 @ 400 // 307) bringt es auf knapp 5250 Punkte, und so groß ist der Leistungsunterschied auch wieder nicht :o

MfG Jimini


----------



## JonDracon (9. Juni 2003)

> Kann es sein, dass da was schief läuft?
> 
> Mein System (2500+ @ 2277 // 2x 256 MB 333er Infineon @ 198 // Radeon 9700 @ 400 // 307) bringt es auf knapp 5250 Punkte, und so groß ist der Leistungsunterschied auch wieder nicht :o
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ich denke der große Punkte unterschied liegt daran, dass die 
GeForce 4 Ti 4200 keine DirektX 9 Tests ausführt.


----------



## TB1333 (10. Juni 2003)

Hab jetzt ungefähr 5600 punkte


----------



## Steelmincer (10. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 10.06.03 um 00:06 schrieb TB1333:[/l]
> Hab jetzt ungefähr 5600 punkte



??? Wie schaffst du denn das ???
Sicher das du 3DMark 03 hast ???
Ich habe nämlich "nur" 5107 Punkte

ASUS P4T533-C
Intel Pentium IV 3.06GHz
512MB RD-RAM PC 1066
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
@ WindowsXP ,DirectX 9.0a


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (10. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 10.06.03 um 00:06 schrieb TB1333:[/l]
> Hab jetzt ungefähr 5600 punkte



Ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen - nicht mit dem System :o

MfG Jimini


----------



## Steelmincer (12. Juni 2003)

Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 5250 ? ich habe gerade mal 5116, sollte ich nicht eigentlich auf mehr kommen ?

Ist es evtl. möglich, dass es zwischen der 3DMark03 und der 3DMark03-Pro Version unterschiede im Ergebnis gibt, woraus sich evtl. eine niedrigere Punktzahl in der Pro-Version ergibt ?
Oder wieso sind meine Punkte sonst niedriger ?


----------



## Buba_51 (13. Juni 2003)

aaaaaah, hiiilfee.
Hab nen XP 3000+, radeon 9700 pro, 512 ddr 333,
asus a7n8x....

nur 4664?????????
wie kann des sein?

Grezz


----------



## athlonxp (13. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 12.06.03 um 13:25 schrieb Steelmincer:[/l]
> Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 5250 ? ich habe gerade mal 5116, sollte ich nicht eigentlich auf mehr kommen ?
> 
> Ist es evtl. möglich, dass es zwischen der 3DMark03 und der 3DMark03-Pro Version unterschiede im Ergebnis gibt, woraus sich evtl. eine niedrigere Punktzahl in der Pro-Version ergibt ?
> Oder wieso sind meine Punkte sonst niedriger ?



An alle NVIDIA USER: aktualisiert den benchmark auf die neuste Version (Patch) danach benennt ihr die 3dmark2003.exe in 3dmurks2003.exe um. Nur so können faire punkte gemacht werden. Da Nvidia per Treiber schummelt!!!!!


----------



## athlonxp (13. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 13.06.03 um 15:43 schrieb Buba_51:[/l]
> aaaaaah, hiiilfee.
> Hab nen XP 3000+, radeon 9700 pro, 512 ddr 333,
> asus a7n8x....
> ...



Hab nen XP3000+, Radeon 9700 Pro, 1024 ddr 333 im dual modus und komme auf ca 5100.

WinXP Pro SP1


----------



## kohla (13. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 13.06.03 um 16:52 schrieb athlonxp:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 13.06.03 um 15:43 schrieb Buba_51:[/l]
> ...



habe 5537 punkte im 3d mark...
gigabyte radeon 9800 pro 128 mb ram
amd xp 2200
giaybte kt 400
1gb ddr ram
denke mal das mich der prozi ein wenig ausbremst....


----------



## Killtech (14. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe 4411 3D Marks!

Mein System:

AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Asus A7N8X Deluxe
Infinion+Infinion PC 333 DDR-RAM@CL2
Hercules 3D Prophet Radeon 9700
Western Digital WD800JB mit 7200 u/min und 8 MB Cache

MfG


----------



## chrisi911 (15. Juni 2003)

hab 251 punkte beim 3d mark03

rechner:
p4 2.0 GhZ
768 mb ddr-ram pc266
geforce 4 m460 mit 64 mb
win xp


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (15. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 12.06.03 um 13:25 schrieb Steelmincer:[/l]
> Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 5250 ? ich habe gerade mal 5116, sollte ich nicht eigentlich auf mehr kommen ?
> 
> Ist es evtl. möglich, dass es zwischen der 3DMark03 und der 3DMark03-Pro Version unterschiede im Ergebnis gibt, woraus sich evtl. eine niedrigere Punktzahl in der Pro-Version ergibt ?
> Oder wieso sind meine Punkte sonst niedriger ?



Ich habe meine Grafikkarte von 2750/270 auf 405/308 übertaktet - ich denke, das macht was aus 

MfG Jimini


----------



## spezie (15. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 15.06.03 um 13:53 schrieb Jimini_Grillwurst:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.06.03 um 13:25 schrieb Steelmincer:[/l]
> ...




Hey Jimini wie kriegst den deine sapphire auf 405 ? Bei mir ist bei 385 schluß! Speicher ist bei mir auch bei 308 schluß.

Komme auf 5130 punkte mit 380/308 Radeon9700 und 2800+ Amd


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (15. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 15.06.03 um 13:59 schrieb spezie:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.06.03 um 13:53 schrieb Jimini_Grillwurst:[/l]
> ...



Wie kühlst du die denn? Auf meiner sitzt die Zalman HP80A und darauf ein Papst 8412 N2GML 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Blackout (15. Juni 2003)

978 Punkte 

Auf nem

XP 1800+
1GB Infineon DDR
80GB IBM
V8200 Geforce 3
Win XP Pro


War ja teilweise echt ne goile Diashow!


----------



## kohla (15. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 13.06.03 um 16:50 schrieb athlonxp:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.06.03 um 13:25 schrieb Steelmincer:[/l]
> ...



laut www.heise.de verlieren auch radeon karten durch den patch etwa 8 % leistung...woraus ich folge das auch ati seine treiber auf dem 3d murks optimiert hat...

was deiner aussage zufolge hieße das ati auch schummelt


----------



## kohla (15. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 13.06.03 um 16:50 schrieb athlonxp:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.06.03 um 13:25 schrieb Steelmincer:[/l]
> ...



laut www.heise.de  verlieren radeon karten in dem mother nature test auch etwa 8 % leistung....dem zufolge hat ati die treiber auch optimiert und würde schummeln


----------



## Freaky22 (16. Juni 2003)

Ich krieg ca 14xx Points bei 3d-mark 2003.. mit omegadrivern und nem takt von 275 MHz...


----------



## cube_Benni (16. Juni 2003)

Hi, 
Ich habe 4593 Punkte.   Ist das jetzt gut oder nich ?   ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung von Benchmarks.



My System:   P4 3,6, Ati Radeon 9700 Pro, 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## feanor78 (17. Juni 2003)

Ich habe 1250 Punkt:
Geforce 4 Ti4200
(intressiert der Rest vom System? )
XP1700+
Asus A7N8X

Ich kriege im 2. Demo und vor allem im 3. Demo kaum mehr als 10 FPS. Bei den Trollen beizeiten etwa 2 bis 3 Frames. Meiner Meinung nach wird Mad Onion oder wie auch immer die heissen von den Grafikchipherstellern geschmiert, damit sie so ein Scheissbenchmark herstellen welcher Grafikkarten dies noch lange tun wie den letzten Dreck aussehen lassen um die Leute dazu zubringen moeglichst bald ihre Graka zu wechseln.
Uebrigens sieht das Troll-Demo meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich Scheisse aus, verglichen met der Hardwareanforderung.


----------



## Freaky22 (17. Juni 2003)

Mir ist grad aufgefallen das ich sogar ne Geforce 4 ti 4200 mit meinen werten abhäng cool  interessant wieviel so ein treiber ausmacht


----------



## Schumi123 (19. Juni 2003)

Jim also mit meiner GF4 Ti 4200 hab ich bei 3GHz und 1GB RAM auch nur etwas über 1500 Punkte .. und die KArte is scho übertaktet .. aber bald bzw im laufe der woche dürfte meine 9800 Pro kommen  *g*


----------



## Wolverine1 (20. Juni 2003)

Komme jetzt auf 6450 Punkte !!

Gruß Wolverine


----------



## Doenertier01 (20. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



Mein Score: 3585 mit folgendem System:

Athlom XP 2600+
768MB DDR-Ram PC333
Radeon 9500Pro 
Seagate Barracuda IV 80GB mit 7200rpm
SB Audigy Player
WinXP Home


----------



## bart1981 (21. Juni 2003)

Na toll da habe ich mir nen neuen Prozi geholt und nun das!!! Ich habe gerade mal 1466 Punkte!!!! mit dem system:

P4 HT 2,6 GHz FSB800
P4c800 Deluxe und 2 x Infineon 256 mb Pc400 als Dual channel 
Grafik karte Leadtek Winfast A 250 TD ( G4 Ti4200 mit 64 mb  AGP 4X) naja mit ner 9800pro sollte ich die 5500 wohl knacken können!!!!


----------



## glavis (21. Juni 2003)

*ca. 3900*

Hab nen
2200+ auf nem EP-8RDA+, 1GB Dual-Channel RAM CL2 und ner Radeon 9500er Pro und hab ca 3900 Punkte.
Der Prozi is glaub noch etwas der Flaschenhals, der wird noch durch nen 2800+ ersetzt.


----------



## TB1333 (22. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 10.06.03 um 23:10 schrieb Jimini_Grillwurst:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 10.06.03 um 00:06 schrieb TB1333:[/l]
> ...



Schade!!!!!!
Es ist aber so!!!!!!
hab meine graka nämlich auch OCed,siehe sig.
ausserdem was heist "nicht mit dem System" ????
sooooo schlecht isses auch wieder net!!!!!!!!

TB1333


----------



## oasisfan (22. Juni 2003)

ich habe jetzt noch mal nen bisschen was aus meinem system herausgeholt und nun habe ich 5085 statt 4550 punkte.

xp 2500+ @ 3200+ (190*11,5= 2195 mhz)
epox 8rda+
sapphire 9700 pro @ 337/634
2*256mb pc333 infenion @190 mhz
win 2000


----------



## Killtech (27. Juni 2003)

Habe meine Graka mal etwas übertaktet!

Erreiche jetzt 5118 Punkte in 3D Mark 2003!

MfG


----------



## Blackknight (28. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 27.06.03 um 15:04 schrieb Killtech:[/l]
> Habe meine Graka mal etwas übertaktet!
> 
> Erreiche jetzt 5118 Punkte in 3D Mark 2003!
> ...



Sagt mal sind 4971 3D Marks mit meinem PC (siehe Sig) OK? PC ist nicht Übertaktet und ich habe 3D Mark 03 mit neusten Patch.


----------



## Freshman (28. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 28.06.03 um 20:12 schrieb Blackknight:[/l]
> 
> Sagt mal sind 4971 3D Marks mit meinem PC (siehe Sig) OK? PC ist nicht Übertaktet und ich habe 3D Mark 03 mit neusten Patch.



Hi!

Ich glaube, Dein Ergebnis ist für eine 9800pro etwas dürftig. Ich komme mit einem P4 3,06 und Radeon 9800pro auf etwa 5750 Punkte (Catalyst 03.5). Mit dem Catalyst 03.4 waren es ca. 5800. Dein System sollte also in etwa in diesem Bereich liegen... ich übertakte mein Sys auch nicht (mehr).

cu


----------



## Spacefrog (28. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



Mein Score : 1135 3D Marks

Mein System :

 Windows XP Prof. SP1
AMD 1700+ @ 2,1GHz
MSI KT4-L
2 x 256 MB Infineon DDR 333 @CL2  2/2/6
GeForce 3 no Ti  @ 235MHz/535MHz
Maxtor 80GB @5400 Rpm
BIOS optimiert


----------



## Spacefrog (28. Juni 2003)

> [l]am 28.06.03 um 22:17 schrieb Spacefrog:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ...



Im 3D 2001 waren es noch 9232. *grein*
Mal Frau fragen,ob ich Taschengeld für ne neue Graka bekomme.  

Häh?
Habe doch auf bearbeiten geklickt?
Sorry wegen Spam.War nicht meine Absicht,meine lieben Karo`s.


----------



## ruppelt (29. Juni 2003)

Ich weiß net recht da habe ich mir meinen Arbeitsspeicher von 256 SDR auf 512DDR  aufgerüstet und habe kein bisschen mehr Leistung dadurch bekommen!
74 Marks vorher auch ! bei 2001 sieht es ähnlich aus: jetzt 1367 vorher 1367 Marks. irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Schumi123 (29. Juni 2003)

also mit GF4 Ti 4200 hatte ich noch 1536 und nu mit Radeon 9800Pro 

-> > 5600 < <-


----------



## Knackman (5. Juli 2003)

1402 Pkt im 2003
10817 Pkt im 2001SE
ca.14000Pkt im 2000

AMD Athlon XP2400+ 
MSI GF4Ti4200 4xAGP 64MB Detonator 43.45
2x256MB PC266 RAM CL2 von Infinion
Epox 8KHA+
HDD: 15.3GB Maxtor VL20, 40GB Western Digital WD400EB
zur Zeit Onboard-Sound


----------



## Hannibal_is_back (5. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



Hab 5786 na ja bin zufrieden
XP2600@166
768 MB ddr samsung@166
BarracudaSeagate4@7200u/min
FX5800 Inno3D
Deto44.03
Werden die Ati freaks behaupten, is doch e gepatcht. Meinetwegen.


----------



## kohla (6. Juli 2003)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=959463

da gibts mein system mit punkten und so...


----------



## Donn (9. Juli 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Lonsdale (12. Juli 2003)

2200+
Nforce 2
512 Pc 3200
Radeon 9800 Pro


Punkte:     5461


----------



## kohla (12. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 28.06.03 um 20:47 schrieb Freshman:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.06.03 um 20:12 schrieb Blackknight:[/l]
> ...



so toll is dein system auch net...habe mit wesentlich schwächerer cpu  wesentlich mehr punkte erreicht
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=959463


----------



## Freshman (13. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 12.07.03 um 23:12 schrieb kohla:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.06.03 um 20:47 schrieb Freshman:[/l]
> ...



Hi!

1. Habe ich nie behauptet, dass mein System toll ist.
2. Habe ich hier eine Frage beantwortet, die durchaus berechtigt war, denn bei dem guten System von Blackknight müssten wirklich mehr 3D Marks drin sein.
3. Kenne ich jemanden, der keine Gelegenheit versäumt, seine 3DMarks zu präsentieren.
4. Genau der selbe dann behauptet, dass der 3DMark nichts zur Spieleperformance aussagt, wenn man ihn auf sein Ergebnis im UT2003 Bench anspricht:
http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=1011&page=2&group_id=21&ob=1&dir=1&thread_id=2184682&message_id=2184682&cachetime=5
5. Also halte Dich ein bißchen mit Deinen Aussagen zurück, wenn Du Deine Meinung drehst und wendest, wie Du sie gerade brauchst.


----------



## kingston (13. Juli 2003)

Habt ihr schon mal die Readme vom 3d Mark gelesen? Ich meine jetzt hauptsächlich diejenigen die mit guten Systemen so um die 2000 Punkte rumkrebsen. 

Um ein einheitliches Ergebnis zu erhalten müssen im GraKa Menü:
Texturenqualität auf hoch, AA und AF ausgeschalten sein.
Ich wusste es erst auch nicht.

Es gibt auch welche die sagen es ist egal ob Filter an oder aus.
Kompletter Dummfug!

Nur mal zum Vergleich:

4 fach AA , 8 fach AF  - 2783 Punkte
2 fach AA , 4 fach AF -  3877 Punkte
Filter aus                     -   5391 Punkte

System: P4 2.53 MHz
Via P4x400 ( scheiss Board, ich weiss)
Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro  / Catalyst 3.5
2x 256 Mb DDR CL2.5 PC266 Samsung
Saegate 120 GB
Enermax 350 W
XP Pro

Wenn allle die Einstellungen so halten wie angegeben können wir auch mit den Ergebnissen was anfangen.
Alleine die Texturenquali auf mittel und die Punkte rauschen wieder nach oben.
Also: readme lesen


----------



## biZ (13. Juli 2003)

5095 Points


----------



## Koessener (13. Juli 2003)

Ich habe 9 Punkte geschafft!!!

Mein System:

P II mit 350 MHz
256 MB-SDRAM
GeForce 2 MX


----------



## GULenin (14. Juli 2003)

Denke gute 4850 Punkte,
bei 2600+ Athlon
Radeon 9500 128 MB(leicht übertaktet )
1024 333 DDR Ram
20GB Festplatte


----------



## mowoes (14. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 13.07.03 um 11:46 schrieb kingston:[/l]
> Habt ihr schon mal die Readme vom 3d Mark gelesen? Ich meine jetzt hauptsächlich diejenigen die mit guten Systemen so um die 2000 Punkte rumkrebsen.
> 
> Um ein einheitliches Ergebnis zu erhalten müssen im GraKa Menü:
> ...



lol...wo kann ich das den Einstellen????


----------



## Steffan1983 (14. Juli 2003)

Habe nur lächerliche 6384 Punkte 2003
und 17439 2001

Mein System

XP 2500+ Barton
2x 256MB DDR
Radeon 9800 Pro


----------



## Mondblut (14. Juli 2003)

hm.. komisch, aber wahr *g*:
Mit AGP Aperature Size 128MB:  2741 Punkte
Mit AGP Aperature Size  32MB:   4771 Punkte

Seltsam Seltsam.. woran liegt das??


----------



## Nemesis447 (15. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 14.07.03 um 16:30 schrieb Mondblut:[/l]
> hm.. komisch, aber wahr *g*:
> Mit AGP Aperature Size 128MB:  2741 Punkte
> Mit AGP Aperature Size  32MB:   4771 Punkte
> ...



lol! muss ich unbedingt auch mal im BIOS auf 32 setzten... vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Score noch auf 2000 bringen... aber ob das auch bei einer Gforce4 funzt ist noch fraglich.


----------



## Bumblebeeman85 (15. Juli 2003)

Sers

Hab 1368 Punkte. Hab nen Athlon XP 2000+ @ 2200+
Albatron TI-4200
Epox 8K5A2+
2x256 DDR Infineon
40GB 7200
40GB 5400


----------



## haloyager (15. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 15.07.03 um 08:52 schrieb Bumblebeeman85:[/l]
> Sers
> 
> Hab 1368 Punkte. Hab nen Athlon XP 2000+ @ 2200+
> ...



Man seid iiiiiiiihr schlecht. Ich habe mit meinem Athlon XP 2000+ und 512 Sdram und meiner superschnellen (Das glaubt man ja selber nicht *g*) Grafikarte Geforce 2 GTS. Und ich kriege sage und schreibe an meinen Spitzentagen :
3DMark 2003 = 176 Punkte ~

3DMark 2001 = 4674 Punkte

und beim 3DMark 2000 = 9254 Punkte (!) [Anmerkung] selbst als ich die Ti 4200 von meinem Freund drinn hatte hatte ich da nur 12 (!) Punkte mehr [/Anmerkung]

Alle sind mit der Auflösung 1024x768 32 Bit.

Hah jetzt habe ich euch alle fertig gemacht


----------



## Mitwisser (15. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 15.07.03 um 07:33 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.07.03 um 16:30 schrieb Mondblut:[/l]
> ...




Kannst du dir bei ner GeForce sparen, da sind 128 ideal, das mit den 32 hat was mit der Architektur der ATI Grafikchips zu tun, 
Ich bin schon stolz mit meiner TI 4200 64MB / 4x AGP / 250 / 513 / XP 2400 / 512 MB RAM CL2 PC266, nForce2, Omega Treiber (das ist ein auf Performance optimierter Detonator 43.45, gibt's im Netz, einfach mal unter Google suchen) auf 1510 Punkte gekommen zu sein, mehr geht wohl nicht ohne übertakten.


----------



## PC-Schmied (16. Juli 2003)

Mainboard Asus A7n8x Deluxe 
cpu 3000er AMD
Graka Gf FX 5900 128MB 
1GIG Arbeitsspeicher Dualchannel 2x512MB Geil CL2
3DMark 2003  4751Punkte


----------



## O-M-A (16. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 22:16 schrieb PowerTower:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Meine Punkte sind glatte : 218
> ...


----------



## Mondblut (16. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 16.07.03 um 10:51 schrieb PC-Schmied:[/l]
> 
> Mainboard Asus A7n8x Deluxe
> cpu 3000er AMD
> ...



loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.. 4751 Punkte????? Hoch lebe Ati und seine neuen Catalyst 3.6: Mein neuer Rekord: 4882 Punkte bei 3DMark 2003 =D Wers net glaubt.. ich hau die Resultdaten vom 3DMArk auf Excel und veroeffentliche sie dann.. geht ja net.,.. bin besser als der.. lol


----------



## grungebass (16. Juli 2003)

Schaffe mit meinem System ca. 3600 Punkte im absolut unübertakteten Zustand (CPU & GraKa).
Übertaktet (wie in der Signatur) hatte ich 4320. (3dMark03).
Beim 2001er hab ich übertaktet etwa 13200 Punkte.

Zu Geforce 4: Hab den 03er bei meinem Bruder ausprobiert
2400+, MSI Geforce 4 Ti-4200 8x 128MB, Elitegroup K7.... MoBo, 2 x 256 MB non-brand RAM PC266 (@ 6-3-2-2). Alles unübertaktet:
                 1500 Punkte!!! maximal


----------



## grungebass (16. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 16.07.03 um 15:40 schrieb Mondblut:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.07.03 um 10:51 schrieb PC-Schmied:[/l]
> ...



Vielleicht hat er die 330er Version, bei der wurden v.a. die Ergebnisse bei NVidia Karten ein gutes Stück schlechter (weil die Treiberoptimierungen ignoriert werden).
Übertaktete Karten erhöhen die Punktzahl auch erheblich!!!!!


----------



## Mondblut (16. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 16.07.03 um 19:34 schrieb grungebass:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.07.03 um 15:40 schrieb Mondblut:[/l]
> ...



Nope.. ich übertakte mein GraKa's nie.. dafuer kostet mir einfach im Falle eines Karten-Todes ne neue zu viel.... achja.. und Ver. 330 iss druff!  Aber iss schon lustig.. echt.. =D


----------



## fakerhall (19. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 16.07.03 um 21:20 schrieb Mondblut:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.07.03 um 19:34 schrieb grungebass:[/l]
> ...



Hallöchen!
Ich hab bei mir den Benvhmark durchgeführt nachdem ich den Catalyst 3.6 installiert hatte, vorher 3.4.
Mit dem 3.4      5078 Punkte, mit dem 3.6 dann   5123 !!!
Schaut einfach mein Avatar in Großansicht.

Tschö mit Ö!


----------



## kohla (19. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 19.07.03 um 15:10 schrieb fakerhall:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.07.03 um 21:20 schrieb Mondblut:[/l]
> ...



warum wohl niemand cheater brüllt??? mit jedem catalyst mehr punkte...und bei nvidia regen sich alle auf....


----------



## Killtech (19. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Noch mal eine kleine Aktualisierung:

3D Mark 2003: 5257 Punkte mit Catalyst 3.5 und 3.6

MfG


----------



## kohla (19. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 19.07.03 um 19:18 schrieb Killtech:[/l]
> Hi!
> 
> Noch mal eine kleine Aktualisierung:
> ...



jep...mit dem cat 3.6 wieder etwa 100 points mehr

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=1049173


----------



## HeadhunterXP (21. Juli 2003)

Mit aktivierten PAT und Catalyst 3.4:

3DMark2001 = 17852 @1024x768,32
3DMark2003 = 5891 @das voreingestellte
(mit 6xAA und 16xAF sind es nur 2871 gewesen)


----------



## jupp009 (22. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 21.07.03 um 08:07 schrieb HeadhunterXP:[/l]
> Mit aktivierten PAT und Catalyst 3.4:
> 
> 3DMark2001 = 17852 @1024x768,32
> ...



und das mit einem P4 3 GHz der drei mal so viel kostet wie mein AMD 2600 XP+

in 3D Mark03 glatte 5235 punkte und in 01se 16820
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=1066226

Mit diesem System
http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=jupp009

fazit: Dein System sollte schon ein bisschen mehr ausspucken !


----------



## Ruinator (23. Juli 2003)

Ich habe 5035 Punkte.
Hab gedacht, dass es mehr wird.

Athlon XP 3000+
A7N8X Deluxe 2
2x 512 DDR-333
Sapphire Radeon 9700 Pro


----------



## Ruinator (23. Juli 2003)

Mit meinen alten pc hab ich 4691 Punkte:

Athlon XP 1800+
256 DDR-266
Radeon 9700 Pro <--- rockt halt


----------



## Steffan1983 (29. Juli 2003)

> [l]am 14.07.03 um 13:06 schrieb Steffan1983:[/l]
> Habe nur lächerliche 6384 Punkte 2003
> und 17439 2001 Korrektur: jetzt 17978
> 
> ...


----------



## 3FingerBill (29. Juli 2003)

!!!!    1916 Pkt.   !!!!

Seid dem bin ich total depressiv


----------



## Donn (3. August 2003)

Naja man kann halt alles spielen!


----------



## Gohstrunner (3. August 2003)

Hi,iIch hab eine FX5900 nonUltra,und schaffe im 3D Mark 2003 5678 und wenn ich sie übertakte sogar 6149 Punkte.
3D Mark version 330
GrKa treiber 45.20beta

Mein System:
P 4/HT 3,0Ghz
i865PE Chip
1024 DDR RAM
Asus GeForce FX 5900 nonUltra
WD2500JB mit 250 GB und 7.200 Upm


----------



## Zonk (19. August 2003)

Hi
Ich hab 2206 Punkte !

Pentium4 1.8 Ghz
Ge-Force FX 5600 (256MB DDR)
256MB RAM


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. August 2003)

Neuer Rekord bei sauberem System ohne Hintergrundprogramme mit dem Detonator FX 45.23

->*2501 3DMarks*<-

AMD Athlon XP 2000+ "Palomino" @ 1666,7 MHz.
512 MB DDR-RAM Double Sided PC266 
PixelView GeForce 5 FX-5600 325/500 MHz (256 MB-DDR)
Western Digital 60 GB
QDI KuDoz 7 V1.0 VIA KT266a
Driver : Mainboard| VIA Hyperion v448 G-Card| nVidia Detonator FX 45.23
Windows XP: Home Edition (Service Pack 1)


----------



## Killtech (19. August 2003)

Hi!

Nochaml eine kleine Atkualisierung:

Nach einer *kleinen* CPU Übertaktung sind es jetzt in 3D Mark 2003: 5339 Punkte

MfG


----------



## Mark88r (19. August 2003)

Ich hab 983 Punkte *g*

Pentium 4 1,8 GHz
Geforce 3 TI 200
256 MB Ram

das ändert sich aber alles bald 

Mein neues System:
AMD XP 2600+ (BOX) bald mit WAKÜ
A7N8X Delux Rev. 4
Hercules Radeon 9800 Pro mit 128 MB DDR
2x Corsair 256 MB DDR PC 333 Ram mit geiler Passiv Kühlung
Western Digital Cavirar 120 GB S-ATA platte mit 7200 qum
Goldenfield 550 Watt Netzteil
Silver Wizard 2 Gehäuse


----------



## Freshman (19. August 2003)

Hi!

Endlich ist mein neues System.

Meine Punkte: 3D Mark 2003 - 5865, 3D Mark 2001 - 18200.

Nicht übertaktet und noch nicht ganz ausgereizt.

have fun


----------



## Freshman (19. August 2003)

Hi!

@Steffan1983

Wie schaffst Du die 6384 Punkte? Übertaktestest Du?

Welchen Takt macht die 9800pro mit?

cu


----------



## Supermax2003 (21. August 2003)

Hab 5200Punkte

P4 2,4GHZ
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
1GB DDR Ram



P.S. Hoffe HL2 läuft ruckelfrei!!!!


----------



## halomen4u (21. August 2003)

Hab 4069 Punkte.


2.66 Ghz P4
256 MB 
Radeon 9700


war ein komplett system für 799 euro.
Demnäcsht rüst ich noch beim Speicher nach


----------



## HeadhunterXP (23. August 2003)

> [l]am 19.08.03 um 15:02 schrieb Freshman:[/l]
> Hi!
> 
> Endlich ist mein neues System.
> ...



Trotzdem sind es bei einem 3200er nur wenig Punkte.
Immerhin bekomme ich unübertaktet 6039 Punkte hin.


----------



## Freshman (23. August 2003)

> [l]am 23.08.03 um 16:10 schrieb HeadhunterXP:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 19.08.03 um 15:02 schrieb Freshman:[/l]
> ...



Hi!

Dein besseres Ergebnis, glaube ich, wird an der GraKa liegen. Es gibt doch Unterschiede zwischen 128 MB und 256 MB bei der 9800pro. Auch wenn die geringer ausfallen, als sie sollten, so sind sie doch vorhanden. Habe mal alte Ergebnisse genommen, die zeigen, wie wenig die CPU beim 3D Mark 2003 zum Ergebnis beiträgt:

P4 2,8   Test 1 - 68,2 fps, Test 2 - 10,7 fps, CPU Score - 607,0
P4 3,06 Test 1 - 70,5 fps, Test 2 - 12,0 fps, CPU Score - 653,0
P4 3,2   Test 1 - 78,1 fps, Test 2 - 13,1 fps, CPU Score - 718,0

Vom 2,8 (FSB 133) zum 3,2 (FSB 200) stieg das Gesamtergebnis also um ganze 111 Punkte. Sensationell, oder?

Ihr könnt ja mal (bitte) als Vergleichswerte Eure CPU (übertaktet, etc.) und Score angeben. Wäre mal was neues.

have fun


----------



## Kulli (29. August 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...




1300 Punke bei der Karte is normal!! Hatte die Karte auch

AMD Athlon XP 3200+
1GB DDR-Ram (Dual Channel)
Geforce 4-Ti 4800 SE
Win XP
2x 40 GB @ 7200Upm (Raid_0)

1798 Punkte


----------



## Supermax2003 (29. August 2003)

Ich hab nen P4 2,4GHZ, ATI Radeon 9800 PRO und 1GB DDR Ram 266. Ich hab nur 4600Punkte wieso net mehr? Ich denke ich müsste mindestens 4800 haben oder?????????


----------



## Dunkelbart (30. August 2003)

also ich hab:

AMD Athlon 1800+
512 Mb-Ram
GeForce FX5900

Damit komme ich in 3DMark2003 auf 4583 Punkte....
Das kommt mir n bissl wenig vor....oder ist das normal?
Noch n Frage wird das ergebinss besser sein wenn ich n 3Ghz prozesssor
hab?


----------



## Wasserkopf (30. August 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 22:08 schrieb ArcticWolf:[/l]
> ich will gar nicht erst wissen, wie viel ich mit meiner GeForce II MX raushol (achtung, Ironie).
> Ob man auch ins negative kommen kann, oder es n paar Mitleidspunkte gibt, bzw. sowas wien Ehrentref...punkt ?
> Hm...waddn Glück hab ich bald ein gewisses jährliches Ereignis, bei dem man Geschenke bekommt....da liegt bestimmt ne Radeon9700 dabei...*freu*.



ich kanns dir sagen wie viele punkte du bekommen wirst, ich habs mir mal angetahn  175 punkte *g* auf nem amd athlon 2000+... und jetzt ne runde mitleid *g*


----------



## Dunkelbart (30. August 2003)

Ich hab wo gelesen das man die alzu hohen Ergebnisse des 3DMarks
mit ATi karten aauch nicht ganz echt sind.....der benchmark benutzt nämlich mittel 
die mehr auf die atikarten zugeschnitten sind.
also macht mal die GFX nich so runter 

ob das wirklich stimmt weiß ich nicht ,aber ich kann es mir sehr gut 
vorstellen!Da Nvidia ja lange ausgestiegen ist(nun sind sie wieder dabei)
und bei der entwickling nunmal nur ati dabei war.......


----------



## Dog (30. August 2003)

Meine Wert vom 3DMark ist 3275.

CPU: AMD 1600XP@1575
Ram: 1 GB PC2700
HDD: 60 GB/5400, 120GB/7200
GK:   Radeon 9500 128MB "altes Layout" 
VGA Memory Clock	297 MHz
VGA Core Clock	344 MHz
MB: Asus A7V333 Rev. 1.01 BiosMod. 1017 mit Fullraid
Casemodding und LW Mod´s


----------



## DocBrown1982 (3. September 2003)

5604 pkt

allerdings nichts verändert sondern alles eingebaut, installiert und so gelassen wie es ist.
also da sollten noch verbesserungen drin sein


----------



## Darksun (4. September 2003)

Moin

mal ne frage ist es möglich das ich 7846 punkte gemacht hab 

ich dachte immer mein system is durch schnitt aber ich staune da ich (zwar nicht alle angeschaut) hier keinen gesehen hab der mehr punkte hat.

mfg daniel

ps: die cpu is wie in der sig nicht mehr übertaktet


----------



## Schisshase (4. September 2003)

> [l]am 04.09.03 um 10:54 schrieb Darksun:[/l]
> Moin
> 
> mal ne frage ist es möglich das ich 7846 punkte gemacht hab
> ...



Dein system als "Schnitt" zu bezeichnen ist aber arg tiefgestapelt.
Ich komm auf 5722 Punkte (ohne Tuning, werd ich aber demnächst sicher testen).

Dell Dimension 8300
P4 2,6 Ghz (HT)
2x 256 MB DDR-RAM (CL3) Dual Channel
80GB HDD
Radeon 9800 Pro (OEM)
Win XP Home

Wenn HL2 & Co. flüssiglaufen, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## EntonTheBrain2000 (7. September 2003)

Mein Ergebnis ist immer hin 3525 Punkte.
Mit einem schnelleren Prozessor, sind mit Sicherheit noch höhere Punktzahlen möglich. Auch das Übertakten der Garfikkarte hilft mit Sicherheit auch noch. HL2 und Doom III müssten dann kein großes Problem darstellen.

Mein System:
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
2x256 MB PC333
40 GB Maxtor 7200 UDMA133
MSI K7N2-L (non Delta)
128 MB Ati Radeon 9600 Pro Powercolor Bravo Edition


----------



## Zugluft (10. September 2003)

Hab heute meinen PC aufgerüstet:
3511 Points [downloads noch im Hintergrund angelassen]

System: 
AMD Athlon Xp 2600+ 
2 x 256 MB DDR-Ram Infineon PC333 Cl2.5
Hercules Radeon 9500 Pro
MSI KT4-Ultra FISR
2 x 60 Gb Seagate Barracuda IV HDD 7.200 Upm
+ sonsitges geile Features


----------



## Laberman (11. September 2003)

Servus ^^

Mein system
AMD Athlon XP 2100+@2200+
Msi KT4 Ultra SR
768MB DDRAM Infinion PC 266
Maxtor 60 Gb 7200 U/min
MSI Geforce 4 Ti 4800 SE @300/608 (geht noch einiges mehr löl)

Nach vielem optimieren satte 1880 Punkte . Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist das für ne DX 8 Karte nicht schlecht^^


----------



## airzonk (11. September 2003)

> [l]am 11.09.03 um 16:34 schrieb Laberman:[/l]
> Servus ^^
> 
> Mein system
> ...



AsRock K7VT2
AMD Athlon XP 2200+  @  2000mhz
GeForce 4 TI 4200  @ 300/600
512 MB DDR (266 Infineon, CL2)
WIN 2000 SP4


..................................1780 3dmarks

bin zufrieden....


----------



## thoram (12. September 2003)

6976 3dmark03
18956 3dmark01

graka nicht übertaktet. cpu nicht übertaktet. 


7354 3dmark03
20134 3dmark01

graka nicht übertaktet. cpu:fsb 210mhz, multi 12,5. takt 2625mhz


----------



## Freshman (12. September 2003)

> [l]am 12.09.03 um 08:28 schrieb thoram:[/l]
> 6976 3dmark03
> 18956 3dmark01
> 
> ...



Hi!

An das Ergebnis kann ich kaum glauben... vergelichbare Systeme haben etwa 1000 3D Marks weniger. Welche Version hast Du zum benchen genommen? Treiber?

cu


----------



## Wuestenwanderer (12. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich erreiche ca. 4900 Punkte, mit:

P4 2,8GHz, Radeon 9700pro, 512 MB RDRAM 1066.


----------



## thoram (12. September 2003)

catalyst 3.7, nforce 2.45, bios 1006, 3dmark03 build 3.2.0

win2k prof sp4, optimierte dienste und registry.

glaub was du willst oder auch nicht. hab bench 3x durchlaufen lassen. liegt immer im selben ergebnisbereich. sorry für dich.


----------



## Freshman (13. September 2003)

> [l]am 12.09.03 um 23:57 schrieb thoram:[/l]
> catalyst 3.7, nforce 2.45, bios 1006, 3dmark03 build 3.2.0
> 
> win2k prof sp4, optimierte dienste und registry.
> ...



Hi!

Du wirst schon selber erlebt haben, dass es User gibt, die ihr Ergebnis faken. Über die Aussagekraft des 3D Mark wird ja oft gestritten und das wohl zu recht. Mein System habe ich erst neu aufgebaut und ich nutze den 3D Mark, um die Leistungsfähigkeit ähnlicher Systeme zu vergleichen. Nun ist das System meinem nicht ganz unähnlich, d.h. unsere Werte sollten oder müssten im selben Bereich liegen. Ist dem nicht so, ist wohl etwas falsch.

Theoretisch sollte ein P4 3,2 einem XP3000+ deutlich überlegen sein, bei gleicher Grafikkarte und ohne zu übertakten. Dies ist in diesem Fall aber nicht so. Es wäre also nie verkehrt, mit seinen Ergebnissen auch den Link zum "online result browser" anzugeben. Dieser ist dann Beweis und Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu gleich. In allen anderen Fällen wird man wohl damit leben müssen, dass das Ergebnis angezweifelt wird.

meine Version: 3DMark03 Revision 3 Build 0 http://www.futuremark.com/products/3dmark03/?03patch330

have fun


----------



## thoram (13. September 2003)

ich kann damit leben. du zweifelst wohl eher weil du es nicht packst. ich habe schon promeitia chilled amd cpus die mit 29xx mhz laufen sehen. die packen noch wesentlich mehr. also verzweifel net mit deinem pentium...und bezeichne net andere willkürlich als lügner.

i have fun^^


----------



## Freshman (13. September 2003)

Wer wird sich denn da gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen... an den Übertaktungsergebnissen zweifel ich auch nicht. Aber am Rest. Dein System schafft diese Punkte unter realen Bedingungen (ohne zu übertakten, aktuelle 3D Mark Version u.s.w.) einfach nicht. UND DAS IST EIN FAKT!!!


----------



## thoram (13. September 2003)

du sagst es, ohne zu übertakten, nicht. und ich postete punkte sowohl ohne als auch mit oc. und alle werte sind FAKT!!! also weiß ich net was du von mir willst!!


----------



## bruellmuecke (14. September 2003)

ich schaffe mit folgendem system 5544 3dmarks:
asus a7n8x
xp2600+@ 2300 ghz (xp2800)
sapphire 9500 8x1 per omegtreiber
oc auf 360 / 315
genaueres auf anfrage.
mfg:
bm
::wie funktioniert bei euch den der 3dmark 01? ich werde immer mit der meldung konfrontiert das ich  kein direktx 8.1 installiert habe (9.0b).
was kann ich da machen?


----------



## kaioshin (14. September 2003)

ich komme auf knappe 3773 punkte

system
amd athlon xp 2600+
asus a7n8x
1024 mb ram (valueram von kingston)
club 3d ati radeon 9800 non pro.

was mach ich falsch dass ich nur so wenig habe?
system ist frisch defragmentiert. der pc ist gerademal 2 tage alt.
bei den treibern ist alles auf leistung optimiert, AA und AF ist aufm minimum....


----------



## Killtech (14. September 2003)

> [l]am 14.09.03 um 18:56 schrieb kaioshin:[/l]
> ich komme auf knappe 3773 punkte
> 
> system
> ...



Gehe in die Treibereinstellung und drücke beim Register Direct3D und OpenGL auf den Button "Standardeinstellungen"! Anschließen die Änderungen einfach übernehmen!

Nun 3D Mark 2003 durlaufen lassen und sich über 5400-5600 Punkte freuen!

MfG


----------



## Straly (14. September 2003)

> wie funktioniert bei euch den der 3dmark 01? ich werde immer mit der meldung konfrontiert das ich  kein direktx 8.1 installiert habe (9.0b).
> was kann ich da machen?



Zieh dir den Patch 330.


----------



## kaioshin (14. September 2003)

> [l]am 14.09.03 um 19:05 schrieb Killtech:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.09.03 um 18:56 schrieb kaioshin:[/l]
> ...



jetzt hat er 53xx angezeigt.
ich lass den später nochmal durchlaufen...

ausserdem hab ich vorher rebootet und alle hintergrundprogramme die nicht nötig sind abgeschossen...


----------



## Jagdpanther (14. September 2003)

> [l]am 12.09.03 um 23:57 schrieb thoram:[/l]
> catalyst 3.7, nforce 2.45, bios 1006, 3dmark03 build 3.2.0
> 
> win2k prof sp4, optimierte dienste und registry.
> ...



eben, du hast den build 3.2.0, das ist nicht der aktuellste. sorry für dich, aber mit dem patch hast a bissl weniger dann.

*meck*


----------



## Jagdpanther (14. September 2003)

im übrigen mit meinem aktuellen system:

detonator 45.33: 6466

1024x768, 32bit, 120Hz, 0xAA, 0xAF, Image Setting Quality


----------



## bruellmuecke (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 14.09.03 um 19:33 schrieb Straly:[/l]
> 
> 
> > wie funktioniert bei euch den der 3dmark 01? ich werde immer mit der meldung konfrontiert das ich  kein direktx 8.1 installiert habe (9.0b).
> ...



danke für den tipp,werde ich gleich mal testen.
mfg:
bm


----------



## Supra (16. September 2003)

4891 3dm cat 3.6


----------



## Tawolgany666 (17. September 2003)

> [l]am 14.09.03 um 17:57 schrieb bruellmuecke:[/l]
> ich schaffe mit folgendem system 5544 3dmarks:
> asus a7n8x
> xp2600+@ 2300 ghz (xp2800)
> ...



Ich habe in meinem Rechner auch die Sapphire 9500 und habe sie per Omega- Treiber gepatcht. Ich komme im 3dMark 03 aber "nur" auf 4987 Punkte. Kannst Du mir vielleich mal schreiben, wie Du die Punkte erreicht hast? Mein System: P4 2,53Ghz, 512Mb RAM und Sapphire Radeon 9500@9700pro (GPU 364 / RAM 314). Hast Du auch Artefakte, wenn Du die Karte noch höher setzt? Wenn ich die GPU höher setze, muß ich automatisch den Speichertakt runternehmen und ab 380 ist Ende der Fahnenstange. 

LG
Tawolgany666


----------



## bruellmuecke (17. September 2003)

Ich habe in meinem Rechner auch die Sapphire 9500 und habe sie per Omega- Treiber gepatcht. Ich komme im 3dMark 03 aber "nur" auf 4987 Punkte. Kannst Du mir vielleich mal schreiben, wie Du die Punkte erreicht hast? Mein System: P4 2,53Ghz, 512Mb RAM und Sapphire Radeon 9500@9700pro (GPU 364 / RAM 314). Hast Du auch Artefakte, wenn Du die Karte noch höher setzt? Wenn ich die GPU höher setze, muß ich automatisch den Speichertakt runternehmen und ab 380 ist Ende der Fahnenstange. 

LG
Tawolgany666
 [/quote]

1: rtool beschaffen(pcgh cd o.ä.),alle einstellungen auf die minimalste stufe setzen,das ganze dann als profiel speichern, dann apply (ok) drücken.
2. habe ich meinen cpu per fsb(185) auf 2.3 ghz  übertaktet
3.habe ich meinen rams schärfere zugriffstimeings angeordnet (2,5.3.3.6)
4.meine r9500 per omegatreiber auf 8x1 gepatcht und auf 365 zu 317,5
overclocked.
6.als letzten schritt habe ich die winxp oberfläche  auf klassisch gestellt und das ganze noch nach einem pcgh artikel optimiert.


----------



## AUTScarab (17. September 2003)

servus ...  )

-systembeschreibung:

P4 mit 2,533MHZ, 512mb (pc2700) Ram (Samsung Original), eine Radeon sapphire atlantis 9800pro 128mb, einer schon etwas älteren soundblaster live!value und das alles auf einem asus p4pe (Deluxe) ausserdem ein lg dvdrom, einen liteon cdr/rw brenner (52x24x52), leider 2 schon etwas ältere seagate festplatten mit je ca.40gb und 5400rpm ausserdem ist die onboard gigabit netzwerkkarte deaktiviert da ich sie im moment nicht brauche so wie auch der onboard soundchip.

-software:

win xp prof.

die treiber vom meinboard sind die von der mitgelieferten cd bzw. die die winxp installiert hat. der grafikkarten treiber ist der neueste von ati (CATALYST Windows XP 3.7)

-nun das problem:

beim aquamarkt erreiche ich gerade einmal 20,000 punkte und beim 3dmark2003 - 2200 punkte und wie ich in diversen foren gelesen habe gibt es wesentlich schwächere systeme die wesentlich mehr leisten. was könnte ich jetzt machen und wenn es von diversen treibern abhängt woher bekomme ich sie und wie ist ihre bezeichnung(chipsatz usw. ...)?


danke für die antworten

mfg


----------



## Dunkelbart (17. September 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



---war blödsinn was ich gepostet hab?  ---


----------



## seneca (20. September 2003)

> [l]am 10.09.03 um 20:36 schrieb Zugluft:[/l]
> Hab heute meinen PC aufgerüstet:
> 3511 Points [downloads noch im Hintergrund angelassen]
> 
> ...




Hab ein ähnliches System und 3743 pt allerding nur, wenn ich im Treiberpanel alles auf Hochleistung stelle. Mit 4xFSAA und 8xAF mit allen Reglern auf Qualität schrumpts auf 1756 zusammen.


----------



## Darth-Vader (27. September 2003)

Hab 4197 Punkte

Intel Pentium 4 2,53B GHZ(Weichnachten 3,067 HT)
Iintel P45 Mainboard
512MB Pc 2700 Ram 333MHZ (Nächste Woche 1024)
ATI Radeon 9700 (Wenn sie draussen ist Radeon 9900 Pro)
120GB Festplatte  7200 U/Min


----------



## Webber (28. September 2003)

Hab 1986 Punkte jedoch auf max. details mit meiner Ge Fordce 4 TI 4600 hab ich dann nur noch 486. Ist aber ein gutrer Wert für die Karte. Außerdem ist 3D Mark 2003 nicht so besonders.


----------



## rl_art (28. September 2003)

Ich denke das was folgt dürfte wohl reichen um glaubhaft zu erscheinen. Für alle die's nachmachen wollen

Auszug aus der BM2003 erstelleten Excelliste: 								
	File Name	

	Benchmark	
	Width	1024
	Height	768
	Anti-Aliasing	None
	Post-Processing	No
	Texture Filtering	Optimal
	Max Anisotropy	4
	Vertex Shaders	Optimal
	Force PS 1.1 in GT2 & GT3	No
	Repeat Tests	Off
	Fixed Framerate	Off
	Comment	

	3DMark Score	4058 3DMarks		Game Tests
	GT1 - Wings of Fury	120,4 fps		Game Tests
	GT2 - Battle of Proxycon	28,4 fps		Game Tests
	GT3 - Troll's Lair	25,0 fps		Game Tests
	GT4 - Mother Nature	24,6 fps		Game Tests
	CPU Score	369 CPUMarks		CPU Tests
	CPU Test 1	39,3 fps		CPU Tests
	CPU Test 2	6,9 fps		CPU Tests
	Fill Rate (Single-Texturing)	1292,0 MTexels/s		Feature Tests
	Fill Rate (Multi-Texturing)	1967,0 MTexels/s		Feature Tests
	Vertex Shader	13,4 fps		Feature Tests
	Pixel Shader 2.0	36,2 fps		Feature Tests
	Ragtroll	18,2 fps		Feature Tests
	No sounds	26,6 fps		Sound Tests
	24 sounds	20,4 fps		Sound Tests
	60 sounds	0,0 fps	Not supported	Sound Tests
	System Info						
	Version	3,2					
	CPU Info						
	Central Processing Unit						
	Manufacturer	AMD					
	Family	AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+					
	Internal Clock	1606 MHz					
	Internal Clock Maximum	1602 MHz					
	External Clock	133 MHz					
	Socket Designation	Socket A					
	Type						
	Upgrade	ZIF Socket					
	Capabilities	MMX, CMov, RDTSC, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE					
	Version	AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+					

	Primary Device	RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700				
	Display Devices					
	Display Device					
	Description	RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700				
	Manufacturer	ATI Technologies Inc.				
	Total Local Video Memory	128 MB				
	Total Local Texture Memory	128 MB				
	Total AGP Memory	56 MB
	Driver File	ati2dvag.dll
	Driver Version	6.14.10.6368
	Driver Details	7.91-030625a-010027C-ATI
	Driver Date	25.06.2003
	Driver WHQL Certified	WAHR
	Max Texture Width	2048 px
	Max Texture Height	2048 px
	Max User Clipping Planes	6
	Max Active Hardware Lights	8
	Max Texture Blending Stages	8
	Fixed Function Textures In Single Pass	8
	Vertex Shader Version	2
	Pixel Shader Version	2
	Max Vertex Blend Matrices	37
	Max Texture Coordinates	8
	PCI	
	Name	RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700
	Vendor ID	0x1002
	Device ID	0x4e45
	SubSystem ID	0x00021002
	Revision ID	0x00


	DirectSound Info	
	Version	5.3.0000000.900
	Speaker Configuration	Quadraphonic
	Speaker Geometry	
	Primary Device	SB Live! Audio [D400]
	Sound Devices	
	Sound Device	
	Description	SB Live! Audio [D400]
	Manufacturer	Creative Technology, Ltd.
	Driver File	ctaud2k.sys
	Driver Version	5.12.2.252
	Driver Date	24.07.2002
	Driver WHQL Certified	WAHR
	Max Supported 3D Hardware Sounds	32
	PCI	
	Name	Creative EMU10K1 Audio Processor (WDM)
	Vendor ID	0x1102
	Device ID	0x0002
	SubSystem ID	0x80271102
	Revision ID	0x08
	Capabilities	Continuous Rate, Primary Buffer with 16-bit Samples, Primary Buffers with 8-bit Samples, Monophonic Primary Buffers, Stereo Primary Buffers, Hardware-mixed Secondary Buffers with 16-bit Samples, Hardware-mixed Secondary Buffers with 8-bit Samples, Hardware-mixed Monophonic Secondary Buffers, Hardware-mixed Stereo Secondary Buffers
	EAX Support	
	Memory Info	
	Total Physical Memory	512 MB
	Free Physical Memory	328 MB
	Total Pagefile Memory	1250 MB
	Free Pagefile Memory	1117 MB
	Memory Arrays	
	Memory Array										
	Max Module Capacity	1024 MB									
	Location	System Board									
	Use	System									
	Supported Error DC	 									
	Supported Speeds	 									
	Supported Types	 									
	Supported Voltages	 									

	Memory Slots	Installed Enabled Size	Form Factor	Frequency	Slot	Manufacturer	Type	Type Details	Enabled Size	Total Bit Width	Data Bit Width
		512 MB	DIMM	0 Hz	A0 [bank0/1]	 	 	 	512 MB	0 b	0 b
		0 B	DIMM	0 Hz	A1 [bank2/3]	 	 	 	0 B	0 b	0 b
		0 B	DIMM	0 Hz	A2 [bank4/5]	 	 	 	0 B	0 b	0 b
		0 B	DIMM	0 Hz	A3 [bank6/7]	 	 	 	0 B	0 b	0 b

	Motherboard Info										
	Manufacturer																	
	Model	VT8366-8233																
	Version																	
	BIOS Vendor	Award Software International, Inc.																
	BIOS Version	6.00 PG																
	BIOS Release Date	04.03.2002																
	BIOS Properties	Plug and Play, Flash, AGP																

	Card Slots	Order	Designation	Type	Characteristics	Data Bus Width	Details	Device Class	Manufacturer	Driver File	Driver Version	Driver Date	Name	Vendor ID	Device ID	SubSystem ID	Revision ID	IRQ
		1	PCI	PCI	5.0V	32 b	Available, Long	 	 	 	 	 	 	0x0000	0x0000	0x00000000	0x00	
		2	PCI	PCI	5.0V	32 b	Available, Long	 	 	 	 	 	 	0x0000	0x0000	0x00000000	0x00	
		3	PCI	PCI	5.0V	32 b	Available, Long	 	 	 	 	 	 	0x0000	0x0000	0x00000000	0x00	
		4	PCI	PCI	5.0V	32 b	Available, Long	 	 	 	 	 	 	0x0000	0x0000	0x00000000	0x00	
		0	AGP	AGP	5.0V	32 b	Available, Long	 	 	 	 	 	 	0x0000	0x0000	0x00000000	0x00	


	System Devices	Manufacturer	Name	Vendor ID	Device ID	SubSystem ID	Revision ID
		VIA	VIA Tech PCI-zu-ISA-Brcke	0x1106	0x3074	0x00000000	0x00
		VIA	VIA Tech CPU-zu-PCI-Brcke	0x1106	0x3099	0x00000000	0x00
		VIA	VIA CPU to AGP Controller	0x1106	0xb099	0x00000000	0x00

	AGP						
	Revision	2					
	Rate	1x, 2x, 4x (4x enabled)					
	Available Rate	0x00000007					
	Selected Rate	0x00000004					
	Aperture Size	64 MB					
	Sideband Addressing	supported (enabled)					
	Fast Write	not supported					
	Monitor Info						
	Monitors						
	Monitor						
	Name	IBM 9521
	Manufacturer	IBM
	Max Width	1600 px
	Max Height	1200 px
	Power Supply Info	
	Batteries	
	Operating System Info	
	Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP
	Version	5.1.2600
	Service Pack	Service Pack 1
	Locale	DE
	Desktop Width	1024 px
	Desktop Height	768 px
	Desktop BPP	32 b
	Applications	3DMark03 - Professional Edition

	Processes	Name	PID	Memory Usage
		Idle	0	20 KB
		System	4	216 KB
		smss.exe	412	352 KB
		csrss.exe	472	2796 KB
		winlogon.exe	496	3392 KB
		services.exe	540	2864 KB
		lsass.exe	552	492 KB
		svchost.exe	720	2580 KB
		svchost.exe	764	14 MB
		svchost.exe	892	1384 KB
		svchost.exe	912	3120 KB
		spoolsv.exe	992	4772 KB
		ati2evxx.exe	1088	1276 KB
		GEARSEC.EXE	1136	960 KB
		mdm.exe	1156	2712 KB
		NAVAPSVC.EXE	1176	988 KB		
		NISUM.EXE	1192	2632 KB		
		MsPMSPSv.exe	1280	1200 KB		
		NISSERV.EXE	1396	3992 KB		
		SYMPROXYSVC.EXE	1452	6 MB		
		explorer.exe	1820	17 MB		
		ACMonitor_X83.exe	2036	2856 KB		
		IAMAPP.EXE	2044	5 MB		
		NAVAPW32.EXE	160	6 MB		
		CTHELPER.EXE	208	2760 KB		
		MBM5.exe	432	1588 KB		
		3DMark03.exe	176	24 MB		


	Logical Drives	Drive Letter	Label	Type	Capacity	Available
		A:	 	Floppy	0 B	0 B
		C:	 	Hard Disk	75 GB	28 GB
		D:	PCGHCD21003	CD-ROM	678 MB	0 B
		E:	 	CD-ROM	0 B	0 B
		F:	 	CD-ROM	0 B	0 B
		G:	Platte2_Datenlaufwerk	Hard Disk	29 GB	12 GB

	Hard Disk Info					

	Hard Disk Drives	Name	Manufacturer	Capacity	Model	Interface Type
		WDC WD307AA-00BAA0	(Standardlaufwerke)	29 GB	WDC WD307AA-00BAA0	IDE
		WDC WD800JB-00CRA1	(Standardlaufwerke)	75 GB	WDC WD800JB-00CRA1	IDE


----------



## danysahne333 (29. September 2003)

jetzt brauchste usn nur noch deine ip-adresse zu verraten


----------



## Tawolgany666 (30. September 2003)

JUBEL!!

Danke Bruellmuecke!
Hab´ mein System optimiert und jetzt beim 3dmark 03 5249 Pts und noch ausreichend Reserven nach oben!
Mein System:

P4 2,53 Ghz, 512 Mb RAM, Sapphire Radeon 9500@9700

LG
Tawolgany666


----------



## gloomylord (5. Oktober 2003)

Also ich erreiche beim 3DMark 2003 3856 Punkte.

Mein System besteht aus:
Athlon XP 2000+
Ati Radeon 9700 (128 mb)
1024 mb DDR 266
Soundblaster Audigy Player


----------



## bruellmuecke (5. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.09.03 um 10:24 schrieb Tawolgany666:[/l]
> JUBEL!!
> 
> Danke Bruellmuecke!
> ...




bitte,bitte, 
jetzt must du nur noch die temperaturen,insbesondere die der oc grafikkarte(meine wird je nach spiel gut warm,zwar nicht heiß aber trotzdem) im auge behalten.pack dir am besten mal aida32 drauf,das find ich am übersichtlichsten.


----------



## BaTAr666 (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab mit nem P4 (Willamette) 1600 MHz @ 2100 MHz und ner 9500 Pro @ 9700 Pro ganze 4437 Punkte bekommen! Tja und bald kauf ich mir nen 2,66 Ghz und dann muss mehr kommen.


----------



## Supra (11. Oktober 2003)

hab 4578 3d marks auch wenn ihrs nich glaubt


----------



## jenzi999 (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab 5004 Punkte.

System: Athlon XP3000+;1024MB Corsair TwinxLL3200;Radeon9700Pro,Asus A7N8X Deluxe2.0


----------



## marianborsdorff (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe 2855 Pkt.

Mein System: 

P III 800 Mhz
320 SD-RAM
120 Gbyte Festplatte, 7200 U/Min, 8 Mb Cache
Sapphire ATI Radeon 9500 @ 128 DDR-RAM

Im Winter habe ich das gleich aber mit P IV @ 2500 Mhz und mit 512 RAM. Läuft dann Hl2 und Doom3 ?


----------



## stoffel115 (20. Oktober 2003)

Mit der unten stehenden Konfiguration hab ich 5038 Punkte erreicht.

Wenn ich alles auf Standard setze (also nichts übertakte) sind es fast 1000 Punkte weniger.


----------



## OverLoarD (23. Oktober 2003)

Also ich habe 4886 Punkte. Ist das ok für mein System? Die Punktzahlen kommen mir so gering vor?! (Im Gegensatz zu 2001 SE)


----------



## OverLoarD (23. Oktober 2003)

Also ich habe 4886 Punkte. Ist das ok für mein System? Die Punktzahlen kommen mir so gering vor?! (Im Gegensatz zu 2001 SE)


----------



## Zonk (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe 4860 Punkte !

Mein System:
P4 1.8Ghz.
Ge-Force FX 5600 Ultra (256MB)
256MB DDR Arbeitsspeicher (Samsung glaube ich)


----------



## BassiSchwarz (5. November 2003)

Holla !

Mein Ergebnis : 5540 Punkte

Mein System :
Athlon XP 3000+ @ 166MHZ FSB
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe Rev 2.0
2x256MB PC 333 DDR-SDRAM CL 2.5
Hercules 3D Prophet 9800Pro 128MB
80GB HD IBM
WinXP Home SP1


----------



## AMDprayer (6. November 2003)

Ich hab 3365 Punkte.  Ob das nu gut is hab ich keine Ahnung.
Hauptsache die Games laufen 

Edit: AA und AF waren runtergedreht und System steht in meiner Sig.


----------



## Airframe2000 (7. November 2003)

> [l]am 11.10.03 um 19:04 schrieb Supra:[/l]
> hab 4578 3d marks auch wenn ihrs nich glaubt



Hi Ich habe 4506 Punkten
Radeon 9500Pro@351/317Mhz


----------



## AMDprayer (13. November 2003)

> [l]am 25.10.03 um 12:15 schrieb Zonk:[/l]
> Ich habe 4860 Punkte !
> 
> Mein System:
> ...


Kann nicht sein. Musste dich verschrieben haben. 
Das is ja soviel wie hier viele 9700 pros gerademal erreichen.


----------



## Duffy_The_Dark_Duck (28. November 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



* 5278 Punkte *

P4 2.8 Ghz 
sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro
2x256 DDR400 Infineon RAM
Asus P4P800


----------



## Schumi123 (28. November 2003)

> [l]am 28.11.03 um 14:49 schrieb Duffy_The_Dark_Duck:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ...




hab jetzt 6102 

P4 2,53@2,9
Radeon 9800 Pro
1GB DDR 333 @ 388 
ASUS P4PE ( AGP 4x ) 
http://domi-breuer.bei.t-online.de/3dMark03rekord.JPG


----------



## speedy11 (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 28.11.03 um 15:00 schrieb Schumi123:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.11.03 um 14:49 schrieb Duffy_The_Dark_Duck:[/l]
> ...



ich hab 6600

siehe system in meiner sig


----------



## Erik (4. Dezember 2003)

Wenn ich die Grak übertakte, erreiche ich 4.800 Punkte, anders 4.300


----------



## gameprofessor (6. Dezember 2003)

auf meinem ersten PC (2.8 GHZ 512 RDRam 9700 Pro) schaff ich 4.850 Pt. aber auf meinem 2 Pc (3.0 GHZ, 1024 DDR Ram, 9800 Pro) schaff ich so gegen 5400 Punkte!


----------



## deathmetalx (6. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 12.02.03 um 00:49 schrieb soldier1986:[/l]
> habe 7851 punkte
> 
> system
> ...



lügner so viel punkte haste niemals ich hab ein top system und weniger punkte und nichts mit falscher konfiguration bei mir läuft der benchmark geil und alle games erst recht


----------



## AMDprayer (6. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 06.12.03 um 20:55 schrieb deathmetalx:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 12.02.03 um 00:49 schrieb soldier1986:[/l]
> ...



Klar wenn er die Auflösung runter stellt


----------



## speedy11 (8. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 06.12.03 um 21:32 schrieb AMDprayer:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 06.12.03 um 20:55 schrieb deathmetalx:[/l]
> ...



das geht aber nur wenn er auch die Pro lizens für das spiel hat.


----------



## ratflat (11. Dezember 2003)

mein system pack gut 6100

Athlon XP2700+@2800+
RadeOn 9800 pro (Club 3D)
512 MB ddr ram pc 2700
asus a7n8x deluxe


----------



## BadBoy015 (12. Dezember 2003)

Moin...
Ich hab 6190 Punkte...
Mein System ---> 
http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Cyberboy

Da ist aber bestimmt noch mehr drin,hab viel Umgebaut und aufgerüstet...Die Asus Graka läßt sich super und stabil übertackten...
Grüßle...


----------



## KiwiBaum (13. Dezember 2003)

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooool
hab 1.3 Duron
K7s5A
256 sd 100
radeon 9000
und 1000 3d Marks 03
mfg 

KIWIBAUM


----------



## AMDprayer (13. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 13.12.03 um 14:00 schrieb KiwiBaum:[/l]
> Looooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> hab 1.3 Duron
> K7s5A
> ...



Komisch :o warum scheints bei dir zu gehen und bei mir net.
Mit meiner alten radeon 9000 wollte es ab dem 3. test nie funzen (abschalten konnte ich ihn auch net)
Erst mit meiner 9600 pro ging das alles


----------



## Schlabbe (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 9653 3D Marks

PC:
3000+
2 X 512 MB Corsair Ram im duell changel mode 
Saffier 9600 Pro
S-ATA Festplatte 
19" TFT


----------



## nikoistgott (17. Dezember 2003)

[2000+ xp @ 1900 Mhz
ti 4200 @ 295  580 Mhz
misi k7 n2 l
512 ram 333
ich bin einfach god like    :1844 punkte:


----------



## Malfurio (17. Dezember 2003)

Meine Punkte und System:

http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Malfurio


----------



## AMDprayer (17. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 17.12.03 um 00:28 schrieb Schlabbe:[/l]
> 
> Ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 9653 3D Marks
> 
> ...



Ne da haste 3D Mark 2001 SE benutzt und dafür ist das sogar ein recht mieses ergebnis.
Bei 3D Mark 2003 dürfte man nicht mal mit einer 9800 XT auf so ein ergebnis kommen.


----------



## wurstsemmelgesicht (17. Dezember 2003)

Hab mir den scheiss runtergeladen und bin jetzt ganz depressiv:
sage und schreibe

3521 Pkt, durchschnittlich 0-10 fps bei manchen tests

gibst das? Hab gerade aufgerüstet und jetzt das!

gruss 

arme wurst


----------



## Malfurio (17. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 17.12.03 um 14:10 schrieb wurstsemmelgesicht:[/l]
> Hab mir den scheiss runtergeladen und bin jetzt ganz depressiv:
> sage und schreibe
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weis beckommt ma auchn bei einer Radeon 9800XT, im 2 und 4 Test nich über 20fps habe ich gelesen, mit meinem Sys kann ich das ja nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Onlinestate (18. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 17.12.03 um 14:46 schrieb Malfurio:[/l]
> Soweit ich weis beckommt ma auchn bei einer Radeon 9800XT, im 2 und 4 Test nich über 20fps habe ich gelesen, mit meinem Sys kann ich das ja nicht einschätzen.



Also ich hab 6629.
P4 3GHz, 1GB Ram, 9800XT @430,380MHz, XP SP 1.6, Cata. 3.9
Um zu Test 2 und 4 zu kommen:
Test 2:47,4
Test 4:37,9


----------



## Malfurio (18. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 18.12.03 um 16:23 schrieb Onlinestate:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 17.12.03 um 14:46 schrieb Malfurio:[/l]
> ...



Jaja, ich weis hate es mit der 9700 verwegselt, egal bin so wieso blöd


----------



## Guilty99 (18. Dezember 2003)

hab 6220 punkte.
mein system: p4 3200
radeon 9700Pro @ 412/345
1Gb DDR400


----------



## Guilty99 (18. Dezember 2003)

hab 6220 punkte.
mein sys: P4 3200
Radeon 9700Pro @ 412/345 Cata.3.9
1GB DDR400


----------



## Guilty99 (18. Dezember 2003)

ohje da ging was schief *g*


----------



## Mopa (18. Dezember 2003)

3DMark03 - 5'451
PCMark02 - 12'453

Athlon XP 3000+ 400 FSB
Asus A7N8X-X Rev. 2.0 - 1007
2x 256 Kingston PC2100 DDR CL2.5
Maxtor 6L080J4 75 GB
Sapphire Raedon 9800 Pro

Windows XP & SP1a
Catalyst 3.10


----------



## tarpox (20. Dezember 2003)

6480 Punkte 
P4 3.0GHz FSB 800 
1024 MB RAM DDR-400
Radeon 9800 XT 
Catalyst 3.9


----------



## sync10 (22. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 22:00 schrieb boro:[/l]
> 
> 
> > ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> ...


----------



## IWatchedMyDreamsDie (22. Dezember 2003)

1552 Punkte

AMD XP 1700+
256MB SD RAM
Geforce 4 TI 4800SE
Windows XP
120GB HD


----------



## MichaelM (22. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 22.12.03 um 13:59 schrieb IWatchedMyDreamsDie:[/l]
> 1552 Punkte
> 
> AMD XP 1700+
> ...





Hmm 6723 Punkte


----------



## Jerec (22. Dezember 2003)

Hi,



> Ergebniss:*4903*





> System:
> 
> Pentium 4 2533 (533 FSB)
> ASUS P4G8X mit E7205 Chipsatz (Granite Bay)
> ...



C ya

JEREC


----------



## TRS_The_King (28. Dezember 2003)

System: 
Pentium 4 2,53GHz
Geforce 4Ti 4200
768 DDR RAM

Ergebnis:
1435 Punkte

Bin soweit zufrieden (ist ja sowieso nur ein Spaß, weil realistisch ist das Ergebnis nicht).


----------



## Casi116 (29. Dezember 2003)

3983 Punkte ist doch für mein System ganz in Ordnung, oder ?


----------



## AMDprayer (29. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 29.12.03 um 15:18 schrieb Casi116:[/l]
> 3983 Punkte ist doch für mein System ganz in Ordnung, oder ?


jo nicht schlecht kannste zufrieden mit sein.
Ich würd auch noch 3600 für normal halten.


----------



## Neodagamer (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe 5643 Punkte!

Mein System:

AMD Athon XP 3200+ @ 2300 MHz
A7N8X Deluxe rev 1.07
Club 3D radeon 9800 Pro 128 MB
2x 256 MB Micron DUAL-CHANNEL

Irgentwie hatte ich weniger im sinne! Aber ist doch auch cool, wenn di epunktezahl so hoch ist oder?


----------



## Bart1983 (29. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 29.12.03 um 17:26 schrieb Neodagamer:[/l]
> Ich habe 5643 Punkte!
> Irgentwie hatte ich weniger im sinne! Aber ist doch auch cool, wenn di epunktezahl so hoch ist oder?



Noch weniger? 
Selbst ich habe mit meiner "schlechteren" Grafikkarte fast soviele Points wie Du.
4400 Punkte mit Detonator 52.16
5100 Punkte mit Detonator 53.03.


----------



## AMDprayer (29. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 29.12.03 um 17:39 schrieb Bart1983:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 29.12.03 um 17:26 schrieb Neodagamer:[/l]
> ...



Den 2.wert kannste vergessen da er auf Nvidias betrug im 3D Mark basiert.


----------



## cylord83 (29. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 29.12.03 um 17:49 schrieb AMDprayer:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 29.12.03 um 17:39 schrieb Bart1983:[/l]
> ...



AMD Athlon 1700 XP+ 1466 MHz Thoroughbred-B @2415 MHz bei 1,675 Volt FSB133@210 
gekühlt von einem Aerocool Deep Impact DP-101 Rev.2 
MSI K7N2-Delta-L FSB210 (MS-6570) 
1024 MB RAM Infineon DDR 3200 Dualchannel 
Sapphire ATI Radeon 9800 325/290MHz DDR @ 455/330MHz DDR mit Arctic Cooling Silent 
Hauppauge WinTV Go 
SBLive! 5.1 
80 GB Western Digital WDC-JB800 (8MB Cache) 
DVD-ROM Toshiba SD-M1612 Rev.B J808 @by Hijacker 
LiteOn Ltr-52327S QS0C (52x32x52) 
IISonic Dual DVD4xMax +- 

Bei 3DMark2003 6221 und 3DMark2001 17626 Pkt.


----------



## speedy11 (31. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 22.12.03 um 16:12 schrieb MichaelM:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 22.12.03 um 13:59 schrieb IWatchedMyDreamsDie:[/l]
> ...



das kannst du vergessen. ich mit meiner alten Radeon 9700pro und fast dem selben rest system bekomme nur 5150 und overclocked 5400, also wirst du sicher nicht mehr als 1000 punkte mehr haben. oder der 3D mark 2003 verfälscht wieder mal total die ergebnisse 
oder du hast in 800x600 gebencht


----------



## Bart1983 (31. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 29.12.03 um 17:49 schrieb AMDprayer:[/l]
> Den 2.wert kannste vergessen da er auf Nvidias betrug im 3D Mark basiert.



Naja wer weiß, ob Futuremark keine Fehler macht mit ihren ganzen Anschuldigungen. Woher wollen Sie den wissen, was eine GeforceFX    erreichen muss? Das können meiner Meinung nach nur Techniker von Nvidia, da die die Shadertechnik von ihren Karten genau kennen.

Glaube sowieso das der 3DMark2003 nur ein grosser Witz ist, weil er nicht repräsentativ ist. Habe letztens in der PCGH gelesen, dass neben Nvidia auch Ati in ihren Treibern Optimierungen eingebaut hat.
->Aquamark³ ist der beste Bench momentan.


----------



## MasterofNothing (31. Dezember 2003)

Mein alter Rechner (Athlon XP 2200+, FX5200 (non-Ultra), 256MB noname DDR-RAM, irgendein billiges Syntax-Board) kam ich auf sage und schreibe 296 Pkt im 3DMark'03.
IRONIE: Ich hab' keine Ahnung, woran DAS liegen könnte...
... aber zum Speichern reicht er ja !!!!


----------



## pc-lord159 (31. Dezember 2003)

Also mein System:
XP 2600+, FX 5600, 512 DDR 266; Epox 8RDA+
Punkte: ca. 1300
n Kumpel von mir hat fast das gleiche System (n 2400+,),
er hat aber ca. 1900 Punkte

Ich halte die Ergebnisse nicht für aussagekräftig,
denn bei einem 2.ten mal hatte ich plötzlich 370 Punkte mehr (ohne irgendeine Änderung)!!!

Ich hab es gerade nochma durchlaufen lassen und hatte 2346 Punkte.
Ein Grund mehr 3D Mark 03 nicht zu vertrauen.
mfg  pc-lord159


----------



## max121185 (1. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 22:05 schrieb spezie:[/l]
> jo, geforce4 grakas oder odere andere haben da ja auch kaum ne chance , da der test ja directx9 miteinbezieht!
> 
> werd nachher mal sehen was meine betagte geforce3 noch so bringt.
> ich hoffe das ich an die tausend punkte grenze komme.



Ich komme auf ca. 6000 P.

Amd 2600 (2000 Mhz auf 2200 getaktet)
Asus A7N8X Deluxe V 2.0
2 * 256 MB DDR3200 Infeon Ram
Asus Geforce FX 5900 ( 400/850 auf 489/945 getaktet)
Alle neusten Treiber und er ist ein reiner Spiele Pc.


----------



## Dennis100 (5. Januar 2004)

[ich mache 6124 punkte mit einer Radeon 9800 XT OC und einem P4 3.2 mit einem i875P Mainboard und 1024 MB DDR von Kingston


----------



## unterstrich (6. Januar 2004)

amd athlon xp 2500+ @ *xp 3200+* (200*11)
*epox 8rda+* (nforce2 (non ultra400))
*2*256 mb* ddr333 infenion @ *ddr400* (2-2-2-5)
*sapphire radeon 9700 pro @ 340/315 * (standard 324/310)
*win2000 professional*

*3dmark03:* 5050
*3dmark2001se*: 16800


----------



## sentenza16 (6. Januar 2004)

*super pc!!!lol*

2600+
512ddr 333
80 gb samsung
fx 5200p albatron overclocked
 satte 1809 pkt neuer weltrekord


----------



## SlayerZero (7. Januar 2004)

*AW: super pc!!!lol*

athlon xp 2700
2*512MBDDR400 G.E.I.L
GeforceFX5950Ultra
Asus a7v8x-D

5059 3D Marks


----------



## gamer100 (8. Januar 2004)

*AW: super pc!!!lol*

Ich habe 2339 3Dmark Punkte


----------



## cylord83 (8. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 31.12.03 um 00:15 schrieb speedy11:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 22.12.03 um 16:12 schrieb MichaelM:[/l]
> ...



Schau mal auf die Taktfrequenzen! Und außer dem sind es 6221 Punkte, also auch richtig lesen!


----------



## Homerclon (9. Januar 2004)

hmm, ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das irgendwas mit meinem System nicht stimmt, oder ihr testet anderster als ich.

Hab ca. 4700 3DMarks ohne AA und AF
und ca. 2400 3DMarks mit 4x AA und 16x AF

System:
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
Leadtek K7NCR18D-Pro2
2x 512MB 333er DDR-Sdram von Infineon(2-2-2-5) Dual-Channel aktiviert
HIS Excalibur Radeon 9800
Win XP Prof.

Ohne AA&AF & 16Bit bei 3DMark01SE ca. 15000 Punkte
Mit 4x AA & 16x AF & 32 Bit bei 3DMark01SE ca. 10800 Punkte


----------



## DrHasenbein (9. Januar 2004)

5958 Punkte

AMD Athlon 2000+
768 MB DDR
Qudoz K7/333
Sapphire Radeon 9800XT

Die Punktzahl erscheint mir recht hoch im Vergleich zu anderen hier genannten Highend-Systemen. Vor allem mit DEM Prozessor denk ich das was falsch eingestellt is bei mir. Nur: Was mach ich denn falsch?

Treibereinstellungen im Catalyst (3.10) sind auf Standard. Vsync OFF
Auflösung 1024*768 32Bit

Hasenbein


----------



## Datastorm (12. Januar 2004)

Daran wirds jedoch liegen.
VSync off, kein AA, ne ziemlich gute GraKa etc.
Das macht bei games und erst recht bei 3dmark ne menge aus!


----------



## l0zdgep (12. Januar 2004)

Ich habe 5534 Punkte.


Athlon XP 3200+
MSI K7N2 Delta NForce2 400 Ultra
2*512 MB Kingston Hyper X PC3200
MSI GForce FX 5900 Ultra VDT
Audigy 2


----------



## MichaelM (12. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 12.01.04 um 02:01 schrieb l0zdgep:[/l]
> Ich habe 5534 Punkte.
> 
> 
> ...



Der 3dMark beruht hauptsächlich auf der Leistung der Grafikkarte.
Also wirst du mit eine 9800XT zu 95% bessere Ergebnisse erzielen als mit einer 9700Pro.

Ey Leutz, anstatt nur Zahlen würde ich gerne mal darum bitten eure Ergebnis URL´s zu Posten damit mal mal direkt vergleichen kann.
Bringt mehr als nur eine Endergebnis zu sehen !!!

Danke


----------



## Freshman (13. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe mal wieder ein bißchen Umgebaut und komme jetzt,ohne ocen, auf 6672 3D Marks.

have fun


----------



## berndbier (13. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 12.01.04 um 02:01 schrieb l0zdgep:[/l]
> Ich habe 5534 Punkte.
> 
> 
> ...



irgendiwie lol hab 5679punkte im vergleich zu deinem sys is meins ja wohl um ecken lahmer (asrock board? ) hmm naja danke @ ati


----------



## Donn (14. Januar 2004)

6494 3Dmark's 
Hab aber zur zeit ein vollgeprimstes System...


----------



## Blackbird666 (15. Januar 2004)

Habe ca 6700 Punkte im 3Dmark03. Alles ohne Overclocking


----------



## speedy11 (15. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 13.01.04 um 15:10 schrieb Freshman:[/l]
> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe mal wieder ein bißchen Umgebaut und komme jetzt,ohne ocen, auf 6672 3D Marks.
> ...



lol du hast zuviel geld

krieg ich deinen alten prozzi?


----------



## ISD-Sterbehilfe (17. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...



Also Ich habe 3978 Pts (nach OC der Graka vorher hatte ich 2108 PTS !!!)


----------



## melfice17 (20. Januar 2004)

Ich:

4964 Punkte!

Neues SYS: 2500+, 512MBRAM, FX 5900XT, a7n8x del.


----------



## Erdingerweissbierman (21. Januar 2004)

Mein System:

- msi k7n2 Delta-L  (nforce2)
- Athlon XP 2500+
- Club-3D radeon 9800 pro
- 2 * 512 Mb Ram Riegel

------> 6000 Punkte (+/- 50)


----------



## Pimpmodder (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 11.02.03 um 21:52 schrieb Nemesis447:[/l]
> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> ...


Ich hab 1650 Punkte mit folgendem System
AMD Athlon Xp 2800+@2231 Mhz mit Coolermaster Aero Jet 7
MSI Kt333 Kt3v
2*256 noname Ram
Geforce 4 Ti4200 250/445@300/520


----------



## pfender (22. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 12.02.03 um 00:46 schrieb smoere:[/l]
> 
> 
> > 1546, scheint ja nichtmal soooo schlecht zu sein.
> ...



3637 Points

Normal modus mit 1024x768


----------



## franatic (28. Januar 2004)

[No message]


----------



## franatic (28. Januar 2004)

[No message]


----------



## franatic (28. Januar 2004)

[No message]


----------



## franatic (28. Januar 2004)

[No message]


----------



## berndbier (28. Januar 2004)

5820 pkt

system siehe :

http://www.beepworld.de/members65/berndbier/index.htm

cu


----------



## Kooper (29. Januar 2004)

ich habe 3500 punkte

fx5700ultra
xp 2000+
512 sd-Ram


----------



## Aragorn1989 (29. Januar 2004)

6311 Punkte mit:

Asus FX 5900 bulk @ 475/925
pentium 4 2,4ghz@2,95ghz
abit ic7
512 mb samsung pc 266


----------



## staudtinger (29. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 20:44 schrieb Aragorn1989:[/l]
> 6311 Punkte mit:
> 
> Asus FX 5900 bulk @ 475/925
> ...




Ich glaub kaujm,dass du wirklich 6300 Punkte hast.Hier mal zum vergleichen:
http://www.k-hardware.de/artikel.php?s=&artikel_id=2379&seite=4

P.S:Ich hab dank übertakten 4951Points


----------



## ScorpyAction (29. Januar 2004)

7135   

der 64 ist von 2000 mhz auf 2400 angehoben worden 

ram läuft synchron mit dem cpu ( ist aber egal dank HTP )


----------



## ScorpyAction (29. Januar 2004)

7135 

cpu : 2 ghz @ 2.4 ghz


----------



## wuhduh (30. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 21:02 schrieb staudtinger:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 29.01.04 um 20:44 schrieb Aragorn1989:[/l]
> ...




Hab mal ne Frage:
Ich hab n AMD Athlon XP 2800+@ 3000+ (2105mHz)
512 Mb DDR-Ram 400mHz
Radeon 9500 Pro

und hab beim 3dMark03 nur 2911 Punkte, woran könnte es liegen das es nur so wenig Punkte sind?? gruß


----------



## BaXX (30. Januar 2004)

@ ScorpyAction:

Hat dir eigentlich schon  mal jemand gesagt, dass Du mit deinem "64´er" der geilste Spritzer unter der Sonne bist?!?

Ich glaube, Du hast schon lange auf so ein "Kompliment" gewartet, nachdem Du ja in so ziemlich jeden Forum dein Sys anpreist...


Sys:
Athlon XP 2400 @ 2225 MHz
2 x GeiL 512 MB
Radeon 9800 PRO U.E.
MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR
2 x 160 GB Samsung Sp1604


----------



## BaXX (30. Januar 2004)

Ach ja, der 3D-Score:   6134




Sys:
Athlon XP 2400 @ 2225 MHz
2 x GeiL 512 MB
Radeon 9800 PRO U.E.
MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR
2 x 160 GB Samsung Sp1604 [/quote]


----------



## Aragorn1989 (30. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 29.01.04 um 21:02 schrieb staudtinger:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 29.01.04 um 20:44 schrieb Aragorn1989:[/l]
> ...




moment, muss gerade mal ne screenshot machen.


----------



## wuhduh (30. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Hab mal ne Frage:
Ich hab n AMD Athlon XP 2800+@ 3000+ (2105mHz)
512 Mb DDR-Ram 400mHz
Radeon 9500 Pro

und hab beim 3dMark03 nur 2911 Punkte, woran könnte es liegen das es nur so wenig Punkte sind?? gruß [/quote]


----------



## Aragorn1989 (30. Januar 2004)

also hier die screenshots:

http://www2.gmx.net/de/cgi/thumbnail?CUSTOMERNO=19961971&t=de1832235434.1075467838.69418e3d&jobid=401a5921.225b&nobg=1&file=3d+Mark+03+6300%2Ebmp&size=1255x860

(sogar genau 6300)

und die taktfequenzen: http://www2.gmx.net/de/cgi/thumbnail?CUSTOMERNO=19961971&t=de1832235434.1075467838.69418e3d&jobid=401a599e.279f&nobg=1&file=FX+5900%2Ebmp&size=1255x860

muss mal ohne übertaktete graka machen. mal sehen, wie viel punkte ich dann hab.


----------



## CUKillswitch (30. Januar 2004)

Mein System:
Athlon XP 2500+ @1,833 GHz
1024 MB Twinmos (400 MHz)
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe Gold ed.
ASUS Radeon 9800 XT

Mein Score: 6500


----------



## Kooper (30. Januar 2004)

mein system
2000+
fx5700ultra
512sdram

score 3700


----------



## staudtinger (7. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 30.01.04 um 14:19 schrieb Aragorn1989:[/l]
> also hier die screenshots:
> 
> http://www2.gmx.net/de/cgi/thumbnail?CUSTOMERNO=19961971&t=de1832235434.1075467838.69418e3d&jobid=401a5921.225b&nobg=1&file=3d+Mark+03+6300%2Ebmp&size=1255x860
> ...



Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht,da unsere Karten nun wirklcih keinen großen Leistungsunterschied haben


----------



## soheil (8. Februar 2004)

Tja ich erreiche 5400 Pkt.
AMD 2500 Barton
Hercules 9800 pro 
259 MB
MSI k7n2-delta-L.


----------



## AeolusBom (10. Februar 2004)

3800 Punkte mit dem Omega 3.9 Treiber.

Sys s.Sig.


----------



## BluXX (10. Februar 2004)

Score: 6759 Pts

Treiber: Omega 3.9


----------



## usayadis (10. Februar 2004)

Hi.
Auf meinem aktuellen System schaffe ich immerhin 4089 Punkte, da lässt sich aber sicher noch was rausholen. Auf meinem Zweitrechner, nem AMD K7 500 MHZ, Geforce 2 MX400 und 512 MB RAM, hab ich ganze, unglaubliche, sagenhafte 39 Punkte erhalten. Ich halt mich aber immer noch lieber an den 3D Mark 2001 oder an Aquamark 3, die sind aussagekräftiger.


----------



## daredevil20 (11. Februar 2004)

Wie findet ihr meine 5040 Punkte bei folgenden System?

P4 2,67 @ 2,8Ghz
ATI Radeon 9700 @ 9700 Pro(325/620)
512MB 333MHz
MSI ms-6701

Wohl gemerkt,es ist ein aufgebohrter Fertig PC von HP und schon halbes Jahr alt!
Im §D-mark 01 immerhin auch 14537 Punkte!
Und alles ohne zusätzliche Kühlung
schreibt mir eure meinung!


----------



## Hato_Harpell (12. Februar 2004)

Hi also was ich mal lustig finde:
Mein System:

Athlon XP 3000+
2X512 MB ram ddr 333 Infinion
IBM 120 gb 7200 umin 8 mb cache
Radeon 9800 pro @ 428/347

3Dmark 03

Da war die Graka nicht overclocked (Catalyst 3.9)
5500 Punkte

Omega treiber bassierend auf den Catalyst 3.9
5650 Punkte

Catalyst 4.1
5300 Punkte

Omega treiber bassierend auf dem Catalyst 4.1
5450 Punkte

Catalyst 4.1 mit overclocked Graka
6150 Punkte

Das erstaunliche im 3D Mark 03 betrug der unterschied zwischen catalyst und omega treiber im schnitt immer um 150 punkte wobei als ich diese tests mit dem aquamark durchgeführt hab, hat dieser auf die jeweiligen omega treiber nicht reagiert und annährend gleiche punkt zahlen ausgespuckt.


----------



## jupp009 (12. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 11.02.04 um 12:41 schrieb daredevil20:[/l]
> Wie findet ihr meine 5040 Punkte bei folgenden System?
> 
> P4 2,67 @ 2,8Ghz
> ...



Wie waer's mit diesem Selbstbau und dank Radeon spiele ich sogar UT2004 mit 1024 x 768 und 4x Anti.

3DMark2003 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=1066226

3DMark2001 se http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=6945471

Mein System: http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=jupp009


----------



## Ironbird (13. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich hab mir die neue Sapphire Radeon 9800 SE AiW Enchanced gekauft. Zuerst habe ich sie mit 4 Pipes laufen lassen (Catalyst 3.1). Danach habe ich mit de Omega-Treiber Soft-Mod (basierend auf dem Catalyst 4.1) die restlichen 4 Pipes freigeschaltet. Ich habe bei mehreren Benchmarks nach Bildfehlern gesucht, hab aber nichts gesehen und gefunden. 

Meine Resultate, vorher nachher sind:

Vorher (4 Pipes):

3DMark 2001: 14265 Pts
3DMark 2003: 3812 Pts
Aquamark: 28664 Pts


Nachher (8 Pipes):

3DMark 2001: 17194 Pts
3DMark 2003: 5635 Pts
Aquamark: 40472 Pts

Ich finde, eine sehr gute Leistungssteigerung.

Mein System:

Athlon XP 3000+
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe 2.0
2x 256 MB DDR PC 400 Corsair CL2 DUAL


----------



## MarcoS (13. Februar 2004)

Hallöchen,

System siehe Sig!

Punkte: 6558


@Bluxx: die Punkteanzahl kauf ich dir nicht ab!


----------



## Deephrote (13. Februar 2004)

Mein System: 3000+ 
                      1024 DDR
                      Radeon 9800 Pro

Ich bekomme 5700 Punkte.
Ich denke dass das Ergebniss stark von der Graka abhängt.


----------



## Deephrote (13. Februar 2004)

die scheisse kannst du deiner Oma erzählen. ich hab 3000+, 9800 Pro,
1024 DDR und bekomme ca. 5700 punkte


----------



## Bora (29. Februar 2004)

[5736 Punkte 
auf  einem:

P4 2,8 GHz
Asus P4PE
512 MB RAM CL2 Corsair
Radeon 9800 pro


----------



## Cool-J (1. März 2004)

Ich hab maximal 4100 Punkte ??!!


----------



## Max46 (4. März 2004)

4775 3D Marks

2400+ (266FSB)
2 x 256 DDR-RAM Infineon PC-333(FSB266)
K7N2 L
Radeon 9700 Pro
Audigy Player
XP Pro SP1
omega_2522 Treiber (4.2)


----------



## mephisto2211 (4. März 2004)

Deine 1299 Punkte kann ich nich nachvollziehen. Ich hab einen Duron 1Ghz, 384 mb sdr-ram und auch eine gefore 4 Ti 4200-AGP8* und komme auf 1669. Mein Tip wär stelle mal die standards des 3D Marks wieder her


----------



## ruppelt (12. März 2004)

~5000-5200 (Wenn ich meinen prozzi auf 1400mhz habe)


----------



## l0zdgep (13. März 2004)

Ich habe 5747punkte.

Mein System:
Athlon XP3200+
2*512MB Kingston HyperX PC3200
MSI GeforceFX5900Ultra VDT
MSI K7N2 Delta-L
Win XP Home SP1
Forceware 53.01
WD 80GB
Audigy2


----------



## Tectrex (13. März 2004)

Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tectrex (13. März 2004)

Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...




Hi, is völlig ok da Deine Ti4200 keine Direktx9 Karte ist und damit viele Test garnicht durchlaufen.
Nimm lieber 2001 SE, ist perfekt für Deine Karte, 2003 kannste eh vergessen.


----------



## Tectrex (13. März 2004)

Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...






5978 Punkte

System
XP 2400@2700(13x166=2,16 Gz)
9800SE@Pro   425/720
2x256 MB DDR Infineon 333er
Asus A7N8X Deluxe 2.0
Windows XP
2x 40 GB HD@7200 U.


----------



## BauerGurke (13. März 2004)

hm. warum läuft das bei euch alles?! selbst mit 2mx kommt ihr noch auf ein ergebniss. meine 4Ti 4200 schmiert spätestens bei den trollen ab... vorher komm ich auch nich über 10 frames hinaus


----------



## Raiden1989 (14. März 2004)

ich hab momentan leider nur 5200 punkte , da ich mobo und cpu wegen einem großen umbau weggeschickt hab.    hab jetztnur ein dell mainboard und nen p4 1,8ghz eingebaut ... 

hier der link zu dem system von vor einer woche. müsst halt nur den prozi und das mobo ersetzten und es passt. 

aber bald steigen die werte oredentlich an ...

hier der link : http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Snake%202


----------



## Raiden1989 (14. März 2004)

Raiden1989 am 14.03.2004 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab momentan leider nur 5200 punkte , da ich mobo und cpu wegen einem großen umbau weggeschickt hab.    hab jetztnur ein dell mainboard und nen p4 1,8ghz eingebaut ...
> 
> aber bald steigen die werte oredentlich an ...
> 
> hier der link : http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Snake%202


----------



## Spader (20. März 2004)

5350 3Dmarks03

System:

AthlonXP 2400+
Sapphire Radeon 9800pro  - Catalyst 4.3
2x256 mb Infineon original pc2700 (333) RAM
Windows XP +SP1


----------



## TranceMellow (23. März 2004)

88 3D-Marks *G*

Pentium 3 667
384MB 133er SDRAM
Asus Geforce 2 GTS
60er IBM IDE-Platte

toll nich? Lief auch immerhin 1 test davon.


----------



## TranceMellow (26. März 2004)

So... neuer PC:

5787 Punkte...


P4 3,0
1024 MB 400er DDR Ram
Ati Radeon 9800 Pro
120er Seagate SATA Platte


----------



## Fladda (26. März 2004)

TranceMellow am 26.03.2004 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> So... neuer PC:
> 
> 5787 Punkte...
> 
> ...



6100 Punkte
athlon xp 2500 +@2170Mhz
9800pro


----------



## sepp-the-noob (27. März 2004)

Fladda am 26.03.2004 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> TranceMellow am 26.03.2004 01:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5117points
 creative blaster 5 geforce fx 5900 p4 2,8ghz 1024ddram (pc333)
is doch beschiss oder is doch viel zu wenig! oder net


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (27. März 2004)

Fladda am 26.03.2004 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> TranceMellow am 26.03.2004 01:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glaubst du doch selber nícht das du mit deiner kiste 6100 punkte hast!


----------



## Fladda (27. März 2004)

USS-VOYAGER am 27.03.2004 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fladda am 26.03.2004 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Natürlich stimmen die Ergebnisse hab beide übertaktet (graka und cpu)
Hab  auch AA und AF aus
DU NICHT ODER WAS???????


----------



## Fraggerick (29. März 2004)

scheiße, meine ergebnisse sind viel zu niedrig... 
ich habe nur * 4651 pkt *

was kann ich an meinem sys noch verbessern bzw würde ein neues mobo mir mehr leistung bringen..

thx und seeyaa fragg


----------



## danysahne333 (31. März 2004)

*6335 Punkte*

 Bilder von meinem Rechner


----------



## Holy_Dragon666 (2. April 2004)

Ich hab n AMD Athlon XP 2800+@ 3000+ (2105mHz)
512 Mb DDR-Ram 400mHz
Radeon 9500 Pro

und hab beim 3dMark03 nur 2911 Punkte, woran könnte es liegen das es nur so wenig Punkte sind?? gruß [/quote]

HAHA 

Hab *35xx *beim 3DMark. Mit meinem Alten System, ist wie unten, nur mit XP 2400 und 512 MB-DDR OEM Speicher.

Den Mark mach ich jetzt mal mit dem etwas besseren System. Mal schauen ob noch mehr geht. Bald kommt dann noch ne neue Graka und fertig ist.
*PS: Non OC*


----------



## Dropship (5. April 2004)

P4 2.6ghz @ 3120 (240FSB)
Radeon 9600XT @ 600core / 360 mem
1024MB Corsair TwinX
4660 punkte.... meint ihr das ist gut für das ding?

hab im CPU test 610 punkte...

Sollte da normal mehr drin sein?

Was muss ich für die grafikkarte im bios beachten?


----------



## Hippie (5. April 2004)

so . .. ich habe grad mal 4800 punkte (3dmark03build340) .. .finde dass ist verdammt wenig für mein system, oder?


----------



## SaX21 (6. April 2004)

*>> 5424 <<*
nur CPU overclocked
*>> 5881 <<*
CPU und Grafikkarte

Also wohl so die Standard Werte


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (6. April 2004)

5986 3D Marks wenn ich die graka wie unten beschrieben übertaktet habe und ohne übertaktung nur 5076 also das übertakten bringt doch ganz schön viel. ich versuche noch auf die 6000 punkte zu kommen    wenn ich mein system frisch aufsetze und alles neu mache müsste ich es auch eigentlich schaffen.
aber hier sind auch welche die es ganz schön übertreiben mit ihren punkten denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das einer mit ein amd 2500+ und einer ati 9800 pro  6200 punkte bekomme wenn ein einderer ein amd 3200+ mit der selben karte 5700 punkte bekommt.


----------



## DarkOrc (10. April 2004)

Ich komme auf 3400 wenn ich meine Graka nicht übertaktet habe, mit Übertaktung komme ich auf 3957 Marks...

http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=DarkOrc


----------



## Shadoww (14. April 2004)

Ich bekomme 4242 punkte unter diesem link steht auch mein system :
 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=1996861


----------



## Noah (16. April 2004)

6006 3D Marks
Athlon XP 3500+
5900XT
1GB PC3200-RAM von Infineon


----------



## PKPlayer (17. April 2004)

Komme auf 3219 3DMarks

Mein System:
P4 2200GHz
Radeon 9600 Pro (läuft aber nur mit 4xAGP, da das Mainboard nicht mehr hergibt  )
512MB 333 RAM


----------



## Quintus (17. April 2004)

System:

Athlon XP 2400+
A7V8X
Geforce 4 Ti-4200-8x(64MB)
512MB Ram (DDR333)

Und hab nur 1430 Points*heul* 
Das geht doch gar nicht,nur so wenig!?
Kann das an dem 3DMark patch liegen den ich aufgespielt habe?


----------



## Fraggerick (18. April 2004)

deine graka kann kein dx9, da der bench 03 aber nen dx9 test is, werden alle dx9tst übersprungen__>0 punkte

fragg...

ich habe 4651pkt


----------



## Quintus (18. April 2004)

Shit,naja.Dann wird sich 3D Mark04 ja wohl nur auf PCI Express richten oder?


PS:Wann kommt der neue 3D mark eigentlich raus?


----------



## Takato0411 (21. April 2004)

ich hab 1844 punkte 
aber mit übertakteter gf4 XD auf 300/620 mhz


----------



## Hunter1990 (25. April 2004)

P4@2.53 Ghz
Radeon 9800 Pro @ 128mb von Sapphire
512 Ram
80 GB Festplatte

>>>>5330 Points!!!

Ist das gut oder schlecht für das System das ich hab???


----------



## Intelkiller (25. April 2004)

Hunter1990 am 25.04.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> P4@2.53 Ghz
> Radeon 9800 Pro @ 128mb von Sapphire
> 512 Ram
> 80 GB Festplatte
> ...




naja glaub nicht gerade gut!!!!

main system hat 7300Punkte ,nicht schlecht heee!!!   

MSI Geforce FX5900 xt 570@880
Athlon XP1700+@2200Mhz
Abit NF7 mit FSB 200 mit 11x Multiplikator
2x256MB DDR RAM von Samsung PC400
WD2000JB 200GB (mein ganzer stolz)


----------



## otterfresse (25. April 2004)

Hi! 

Mein Ergebnis (Standard-Einstellungen):

6090 Punkte bei CPU @ 2375 MHz und 9800 Pro @421MHz Chip- und 370MHz Ramtakt


----------



## Quintus (29. April 2004)

Ich hab meinen score ja schon gepostet,hab nochmla 2001 getestet da ich ja noch ne DirktX8 Graka habe und somit bei 03 nicht viel rausholen kann.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob 9100 Points bei 3DMark 2001Se Ok sind.
Falls schlecht,woran kann es liegen?


----------



## Dimebag (29. April 2004)

Dieser Thread ist so sinnlos wie Schuhe ohne Sohle...

Hier benutzen Leute eindeutig ganz andere Versionen des Benchmarks, weil sie sich nicht die letzte Revision ziehen oder installieren wollen...

Die Punkte sind hier so gut zu vergleichen wie Katzen mit Seepferden...


----------



## Intelkiller (29. April 2004)

Dimebag am 29.04.2004 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread ist so sinnlos wie Schuhe ohne Sohle...
> 
> Hier benutzen Leute eindeutig ganz andere Versionen des Benchmarks, weil sie sich nicht die letzte Revision ziehen oder installieren wollen...
> 
> Die Punkte sind hier so gut zu vergleichen wie Katzen mit Seepferden...




du hast zwar recht mit den versionen aber was soll man machen man kann ja auch irgendwelche punktzahlen hinschreiben aber hier vertraut man sich!


----------



## Dimebag (29. April 2004)

Intelkiller am 29.04.2004 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 29.04.2004 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag auch nicht, dass ich den Leuten nicht vertraue. Nur machen sich viele Leute dann wieder 'nen Kopf, dass was mit dem System nicht stimmt, obwohl z.B. die letzte Revision des 3dMarks grosse Unterschiede gemacht hat. Genauso wie verschiedene Treiber Versionen.


----------



## Spac (2. Mai 2004)

Intelkiller am 25.04.2004 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hunter1990 am 25.04.2004 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo !

Mein Kumpel hat "fast "das gleiche System (der prozzi ist ein 2500+getaktet auf???Ati 9800pro  von Hercules ) und der schafft bei weiten nicht soviel ! Also nicht falsch verstehen mir ist sowas eigentlich egal wieviel Punkte jemand schafft , aber deine sind für dein System echt fett wie Ich meine   !!!   Respekt!!!
Ich oder bessergesagt Wir wundern uns immer wieviel unterschiede das es von den punkten her gibt und das bei fast gleichen Sytemen , würde mal gerne wissen was er oder ich da falsch mache  
Meine Kiste schafft und die ist wie Ich meine auch nicht so schlecht! gerade mal 7117 punkte!!

P4 2.8cGHz@3.4cGHz @ Zalman CNPS-7000A-Cu
Asus P4C800 E-Deluxe
2x512mb Corsair 3200 cl2 Dual-Channel
Hercules Ati 9800Xt
Creative Blaster Audigy 2 ZS 

Nicht falsch verstehen,ist nicht böse gemeint vieleicht hast nen Tipp für uns,was wir da falsch machen?!?!?!?!

Gruß


----------



## Quintus (2. Mai 2004)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann der erste 6800 Ultra Besitzer bzw.User hier postet.
Laut den Fachzeitungen soll diese ja 12.000 Points schaffen.

12.000 Points*saber*


----------



## Spac (2. Mai 2004)

Quintus am 02.05.2004 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt wann der erste 6800 Ultra Besitzer bzw.User hier postet.
> Laut den Fachzeitungen soll diese ja 12.000 Points schaffen.
> 
> 12.000 Points*saber*


Ich auch !
Aber das neue ATI Brett soll über 14000 kommen   !!
Kann Ich gar net so richtig glauben


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2004)

Quintus am 02.05.2004 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt wann der erste 6800 Ultra Besitzer bzw.User hier postet.
> Laut den Fachzeitungen soll diese ja 12.000 Points schaffen.
> 
> 12.000 Points*saber*



ja, aber nur in 3dmark03. der aktuelle test in der PCG ist ja wohl voll schlecht, da hat die GF6 in FC ~30 FPS mehr als ne 9800xt ... das ist sowas von unreallistisch, ich möchte niemanden schiebung oder unfähigkeit vorwerfen, aber in der GameStar, fällt der unterschied zu einer 9800xt um ganze 5!fps aus, dass deckt sich mit div. bänschmarks im indernet.

und das ne gf6 NUR in 3dmark doppelt so schnell und in der praxis event. 10-20% würde mir zu denken geben.


----------



## staudtinger (2. Mai 2004)

Spac am 02.05.2004 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Intelkiller am 25.04.2004 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also die 7300Punkte kommen mir schon sehr komisch vor,aber was solls.
Es kommt auch immer auf die Version an.MIt der neuesten Version schaffe ich gradmal 5000points.Mit einer älteren sind es so 6200.Das macht schon viel aus.


----------



## Intelkiller (6. Mai 2004)

staudtinger am 02.05.2004 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Spac am 02.05.2004 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die sind aber real!!! naja die version ist nicht die neuste ! aber es kommt auch auf die tuning programme an die man verwendet als ich ne radeon hatte habe ich immer rage 3d tweak benutzt ist meiner meinung nach das beste tweak prog. für ati und für geforce karten bin ich noch am suchen welches das beste ist ,zur zeit benutze ich riva tuner ,außerdem muss man darauf achten das alle unwichtigen prozesse ausgeschalten sind und das 3 dmark 100% der cpu power bekommt .außerdem muss man versuchen das maximum an takt der graka zu bekommen ,ja das wars eigentlich schon naja es kommt vielleicht auch noch darauf an wie oft man defragmentiert und sowas und etwas glück gehört auch dazu!


----------



## godbenyo (7. Mai 2004)

boro am 11.02.2003 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> > ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal 1299 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> >
> > mein System:
> >
> ...


ich habe genaussoviel!
system
3200+ 
1024ram twin tister Cl2,5 3 3 8 
5700 ultra(gainward)
asus a7n8x E-deluxe


----------



## Christian2510 (7. Mai 2004)

Also bei mir, siehe Signatur....   

Ich habe folgendes

*Intel Pentium 4 mit 2,6 GHz 
512 MByte PC3200-DDR-RAM mit 333 MHz von Samsung 
ATI Radeon 9600 TX (540 MHz DDR-Takt) *

und schaffe meistens knapp über 3500 Punkte...

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob es sind lohnt den 
*Kingston HyperX DIMM 512 MB DDR333*
zuzulegen? Ist der so gut/sinnvoll wie er aussieht?
http://www4.alternate.de/html/nodes_info/i9id71.html


----------



## staudtinger (8. Mai 2004)

Intelkiller am 06.05.2004 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> staudtinger am 02.05.2004 23:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub dir deine Punktzahl schon.Nur finde ich es etwas übertrieben,wie manche leute an ihrem pc rumtunen um bessere ergebnisse zu erzielen,was bei spielen aber nichts bringt


----------



## Peter23 (10. Mai 2004)

Die Punktezahl ist deinem System angemessen,
ich habe 5000 Punkte.
Athlon 3000+
1 GB ram (400 Kingston)
Übertaktete 9700 PRO


----------



## SPEEDI007 (16. Mai 2004)

*Siehe Signatur*


----------



## danysahne333 (17. Mai 2004)

staudtinger am 08.05.2004 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub dir deine Punktzahl schon.Nur finde ich es etwas übertrieben,wie manche leute an ihrem pc rumtunen um bessere ergebnisse zu erzielen,was bei spielen aber nichts bringt



und warum hast du dann deine grafikkarte auf fx5900 ultra niveau übertaktet???


----------



## emule86 (23. Mai 2004)

6000 Punkte im 3D Mark 03

AMD XP 2800+ @ FSB364
Asus A7N8X Deluxe Rev.2
Infineon 512 MB DDR PC 400 CL 3 @ 436MHz
Sapphire Radeon 9700 nonpro @ 325MHz/310MHz
1x 160GB Samsung SP1612N

Is dat für meinen Comp gut???


----------



## iam-cool (23. Mai 2004)

emule86 am 23.05.2004 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> 6000 Punkte im 3D Mark 03
> 
> AMD XP 2800+ @ FSB364
> Asus A7N8X Deluxe Rev.2
> ...




Yo, aber was heisst 364FSB
 


siehe signatur


----------



## Blackbird666 (23. Mai 2004)

Hab seit 2 Tagen die HIS Excalibur X800 Pro im Rechner und komme im 3DMark03 auf 9200 Punkte.


----------



## jetill (24. Mai 2004)

Blackbird666 am 23.05.2004 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab seit 2 Tagen die HIS Excalibur X800 Pro im Rechner und komme im 3DMark03 auf 9200 Punkte


----------



## Hellscreamer (24. Mai 2004)

Mache gute 5000 

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ @ 3200+ 1Xx60GB WD
MSI K7N2 Delta ILSR nForce 2 1x 40GB WD
MSI FX 5700U TD128 1x 45GB IBM
1024 MB DDR Corsair XMS 2x 40GB Seagate


----------



## emule86 (25. Mai 2004)

iam-cool am 23.05.2004 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> emule86 am 23.05.2004 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also FSB 364 heißt, dass ich den FSB von 333 auf 364 gesetzt habe. Natürlich wäre es einfacher den Multi von 12,5 auf 13 zu setzt, doch meine CPU is gelocked.


----------



## Sam-Fisher (26. Mai 2004)

Mein PC erreicht 5275 Punkte. Habe aber nichts übertaktet.


----------



## JupDiDup (26. Mai 2004)

AMD Athlon XP1800+@2000+
MSI FX5900XT (@ "Command" +6-10% MSI Overclocking Tool, Det 53.xx)
Elitegroup K7s5a (sis 735)
2 x 256 MB Infineon (PC2700) 
Win XP SP1
Seagate Baracuda 120 GB7200U/min
Western Digital  80GB 7200U/min

=> 4900 3d2003 Points

Ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden, aber mich würde interessiern ob ein anderes Mainboard die Leistung erheblich steigern kann .
Da der Speicher ja nicht voll ausgenutzt wird PC 2700 333.
Mein momentaner FSB is ca 143, bei mehr startet der Rechner nicht mehr (Das dürfte am Mainboard oder der CPU liegen  oder ???)

Bin für Hinweise zur Lokalisierung der Bremse 
und auch für sonstige Tips dankbar.

Grüsse
JuP


----------



## XmT (30. Mai 2004)

ich hab den jetzt auch mal durchgeführt, und nur 6243 punkte gemacht...bin damit nicht zufrieden und nicht entteuscht, doch ich finde bei meinem system könnte das besser sein


----------



## Ruhrpottler (1. Juni 2004)

Ich habe mit meinem System--AMD Athlon xp 2500+
                                                        Sapphire 9500
                                                        2x 256 MB (infineon) 400Mhz   
                                                         MSI K7N2 Delta-L
                                                         Windows Xp Homeedition
                                                         ´Western Digital 120GB 7200 U/Min
  3000 Benchsmarks ereicht mit übertakten (GraKa) 3500

Die Score reicht mir erstmal und ich wäre stolz auf 62** punkte


----------



## Blackbird666 (6. Juni 2004)

So, ich will nochmal. Hab die Graka ein wenig übertaktet (muß sagen das die Karte ein Übertaktungswunder ist) Sie läuft jetzt @ 520 / 1100 MHz.

Habe jetzt bei 3DMark 03
10445 Punkte


----------



## alex_neo (6. Juni 2004)

Sam-Fisher am 26.05.2004 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC erreicht 5275 Punkte. Habe aber nichts übertaktet.




hab mit ähnlichem System (siehe Sig) *5511* Punkte. Denke, damit kann ich soweit ganz zufrieden sein, oder is die Performance nicht i.O. ?


----------



## Hardcorebubi (7. Juni 2004)

Habe gute 7500 Punkte!!!
dazu wär noch zu sagen:
Die Graka ist übertaktet!!


----------



## Masterslave (8. Juni 2004)

Hi

Also ich habe *6025*.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen 3,2 GHz und ne Radeon 9800XT und der hat mehr Punkte.

Liegt das an meiner GeforceFX? Ist die wirklich so schlecht?!?


----------



## Runtin (8. Juni 2004)

Ich habe 6371 3DMarks. Habe meine Radeon 9800 Pro leicht übertaktet.

Mein System:

Graka: Radeon 9800 Pro  @ 415core und 370memory
CPU: P4 3Ghz 800MhzFSB HT
Memory: 1024 DDR 400 CL3
Sound: Creative Audigy 2 ZS
HDD: WD 740 74GB 10.000rmd
Chipsatz: i875P
MoBo: Dell Corporation Dimension 8300


----------



## Hardcorebubi (8. Juni 2004)

Spac am 02.05.2004 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Quintus am 02.05.2004 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dann hätten die ja doppelt so viel wie Athlon 64 Mit 3,4
und éiner 9800XT


----------



## Intelkiller (8. Juni 2004)

Hardcorebubi am 08.06.2004 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Spac am 02.05.2004 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann sabbert mal schön:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=2576845   =  x800xt


----------



## falconseye (9. Juni 2004)

Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte, mein PC wäre lahm...
Bei mir sinds immer so etwa 1944 Punkte.

Athlon XP 2000+
Geforce 5600 Ultra 256 MB
256 MB RAM


----------



## falconseye (9. Juni 2004)

Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte, mein PC wäre lahm...
Bei mir sinds immer so etwa 1944 Punkte.

Athlon XP 2000+
Geforce 5600 Ultra 256 MB
256 MB RAM

Der einzige Test, der wirklich ruckelt wie Sau is 'Nature', bei allen anderen pendeln die Frames zwischen 10 und 147


----------



## machstuhl (11. Juni 2004)

ich hab mit meinem system max 4330 3dmarks erreicht wobei meinen fetten ventilator vor den offenen pc gestellt hab (cpu temp. 32 °C).

Mit normaler Kühlung erreiche ich 4129 3marks.

Aber irgendwie traue ich meinem System mehr zu. Oder? ist das ein guter Wert?


----------



## jupp009 (11. Juni 2004)

machstuhl am 11.06.2004 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mit meinem system max 4330 3dmarks erreicht wobei meinen fetten ventilator vor den offenen pc gestellt hab (cpu temp. 32 °C).
> 
> Mit normaler Kühlung erreiche ich 4129 3marks.
> 
> Aber irgendwie traue ich meinem System mehr zu. Oder? ist das ein guter Wert?



Also bei deinem System sollte auf jeden fall noch "mehr" drin' sein. (wie heiß wird den dein System bei "normaler" Kühlung)

mein System und meine 3DMark03 punkte... http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=jupp009


----------



## maxi2290 (11. Juni 2004)

Mit meiner wunderschönen Matrox "Miststück" hab ich doch glat garkeinen Punkt bekommen ich meine ich hab gedacht das ci wenigstens 1 punkt oder so bekomme naja ma sehen n freund hat noh ne Voodoo Benschie die schaft fieleicht noch 1-2 puntke oder so^^


Ä nee spaß bei seite ich hab 2950 puntke (brauch ne bessere graka)


----------



## emule86 (13. Juni 2004)

maxi2290 am 11.06.2004 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit meiner wunderschönen Matrox "Miststück" hab ich doch glat garkeinen Punkt bekommen ich meine ich hab gedacht das ci wenigstens 1 punkt oder so bekomme naja ma sehen n freund hat noh ne Voodoo Benschie die schaft fieleicht noch 1-2 puntke oder so^^
> 
> 
> Ä nee spaß bei seite ich hab 2950 puntke (brauch ne bessere graka)



Deine Graka is doch völlig OK!!! kauf dir lieber eine Zalman Kühler für deine GK und takte die mal von 275/270 auf 380/315
Ich hab ne 9700 nonpro. Die hat den gleichen Takt wie die 9500pro doch statt 128bit hat meine 256bit Speicher-Interface.
Aber aus deiner Graka könnest du mit der guten Kühlung noch sauviel Leistung rausholen


----------



## danysahne333 (14. Juni 2004)

emule86 am 13.06.2004 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> maxi2290 am 11.06.2004 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was will er mit nem zaalman kühler?

und du solltest bedenken das nicht jede grafikkarte die von dir angegebenen werte schafft! nich jede karte lässt sich gleich hoch übertakten,das ist für jede karte individuell.

für gute kühlung würd ich nen artic vga silencer empfehle oder halt ne wakü


----------



## Quintus (24. Juni 2004)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe:

Kann es ein das der neue 56.72 zwar 16%mehr in FC bringt,aber weniger Leistung bei 3DMark03?
Denn ich hab jetzt rund 100 Punkte weniger.
Das einzige was ich sonst noch geamcht habe ist ne Bios Update.


----------



## Morgott (27. Juni 2004)

Quintus am 24.06.2004 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe:
> 
> Kann es ein das der neue 56.72 zwar 16%mehr in FC bringt,aber weniger Leistung bei 3DMark03?
> Denn ich hab jetzt rund 100 Punkte weniger.
> Das einzige was ich sonst noch geamcht habe ist ne Bios Update.



Ja es kann sehr gut sein, das der neue Treiber von nvidia dir die Score dort ein wenig schlechter macht. Ich selber hatte mit meiner GeForce 4 Ti 4200 auch mit der Treiberversion schwierigkeiten. 

Meine Score bei dem 03 Benchmark: 5833 punkte mit einem 3000+ und Ati 9800 Pro Atlantis

Gruss,
Morgott


----------



## Test-Driver (27. Juni 2004)

Meine Werte:

Unter normalen Einstellungen: 4949 Punkte
Mit etwas Tuning: 5888 Punkte


----------



## Heidabolleli (28. Juni 2004)

Ich erreich mit meiner 9800Pro nur 5100 Punkte is des nich ein bisschen wenig?


----------



## Morgott (28. Juni 2004)

Heidabolleli am 28.06.2004 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erreich mit meiner 9800Pro nur 5100 Punkte is des nich ein bisschen wenig?



Mmh... dafür müsste ich jetzt etwas mehr über deinen Computer wissen   

zB. Prozessor, Ram, Betriebsystem usw. 
Aber generell kann dieser Wert auch durchaus richtig sein.

Gruss,
Morgott


----------



## Dark16 (28. Juni 2004)

Morgott am 28.06.2004 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Heidabolleli am 28.06.2004 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Athlon64 3200+
512 DDR-Ram 333
MSI K8T Neo FSR
Sapphire Radeon 9800SE@Pro
Windows XP SP1

Hab 4900 Punkte. Mit bissel OC an die 5400.


----------



## wEEt (7. Juli 2004)

Athlon XP 3200+
1 GB DDR-400
MSI K7N2 Delta-L
PoV 6800GT

350/1000MHz: 10.500
400/1100MHz: 12.065


----------



## speedy11 (10. Juli 2004)

wEEt am 07.07.2004 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Athlon XP 3200+
> 1 GB DDR-400
> MSI K7N2 Delta-L
> PoV 6800GT
> ...



nice   

10500 bei standard takt

system siehe signatur


----------



## GEEK (15. Juli 2004)

System siehe Sig.(no oc)

Score: 5662


----------



## Tesafilm (15. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mit folgendem System nur 26xx Punkte:

P IV Prescott 2.8GHz
COAST 512 DDR-RAM @ 333Mhz
ATI Radeon 9500 non-pro 128 DDR-RAM
ASUS P4P800 SE
120 GB Hitachi @ 8MB Cache : 7200 U/Min
Enermax 353 Watt Netzteil
Titan CPU Kühler @ 4000 U/Min


----------



## Schwein (17. Juli 2004)

Hier mein Score:

5896 3dMark Points

Bei dem System:

CPU: AMD 64 3200+ @ 2154MHz (trau mich nicht mehr) (34°C)
GFX: Sapphire 9800 Pro
Ram: 512 MB DDR 400 G.E.I.L. Ultra (noch; bald 1 GB)
Win XP Pro


----------



## Tesafilm (17. Juli 2004)

Tesafilm am 15.07.2004 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit folgendem System nur 26xx Punkte:
> 
> P IV Prescott 2.8GHz
> COAST 512 DDR-RAM @ 333Mhz
> ...




So, ich habe jetzt noch ein bissl an den Graka Einstellungen gebastelt und einen neuen CPU Lüfter eingebaut.

3735 Punkte.

Ist das für das System angemessen?


----------



## iam-cool (18. Juli 2004)

Tesafilm am 17.07.2004 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Tesafilm am 15.07.2004 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für ne 9500 ohne Pro ist das fett in Ordnung, du soltest mal gucken mit etwas glück lässt sich die Karte zur vollwertigen 9700pro moden.


----------



## martinius (18. Juli 2004)

Ich habe 9888 points.
System:

XP 3200+
Nforce 2 ultra 400
Radeon 9800 pro


----------



## speedy11 (18. Juli 2004)

martinius am 18.07.2004 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 9888 points.
> System:
> 
> XP 3200+
> ...



sorry aber das ist mit den standard einstellungen nicht möglich.  :-o


----------



## Dimebag (18. Juli 2004)

speedy11 am 18.07.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> martinius am 18.07.2004 00:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allerdings. Das sind in etwa die Werte, die man mit einer X800 Pro kriegen würde. 9x00 Serie kommt da nie dran.

mfg


----------



## iam-cool (18. Juli 2004)

Dimebag am 18.07.2004 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> speedy11 am 18.07.2004 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo meine 9800pro läuft @ 453/387 und ich komme "nur" auf 6822,
ausserdem ist meine CPU noch um einiges schneller was auch 3-5% bei dem test ausmacht..................... Deine 9800pro müste mit 600/500 oder mehr laufen
um soviel punkte zu kriegen.......


MFG


----------



## NeoX04 (19. Juli 2004)

Ich hab 3453 Punkte

Pentium 4 2,6
Radeon 9600TX


----------



## derJoker (20. Juli 2004)

Compare URL: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=2773842 

Score: 14716 Pt

Gehen zimlich gut, die "Neuen"......


----------



## speedy11 (20. Juli 2004)

derJoker am 20.07.2004 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Compare URL: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=2773842
> 
> Score: 14716 Pt
> 
> Gehen zimlich gut, die "Neuen"......



endlich mal ein verrückter overclocker unter uns     

nice scores


----------



## derJoker (20. Juli 2004)

speedy11 am 20.07.2004 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> derJoker am 20.07.2004 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...das sehen nicht alle so........  

mfg
Joker


----------



## CoolPC (21. Juli 2004)

iam-cool am 18.07.2004 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Tesafilm am 17.07.2004 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab 6722 Points!!!
System siehe Signatur!!!


----------



## hoanz (22. Juli 2004)

14580 Punkte..... wieviel schafft ihr mit ner x800xt oder mit der pro???


----------



## kiwi005 (30. Juli 2004)

hoanz am 22.07.2004 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 14580 Punkte..... wieviel schafft ihr mit ner x800xt oder mit der pro???




hmm...hab gerade mal 5583 punkte mit ausgeschaltet antivir und sonstigem schnickschnack....


----------



## Lyrics (1. August 2004)

hoanz am 22.07.2004 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 14580 Punkte..... wieviel schafft ihr mit ner x800xt oder mit der pro???



Schaffe ca 12500 Punkte. Hab auch keinen Athlon 64 sondern nur einen Xp, aber egal. Reicht ja.


----------



## Quintus (2. August 2004)

So,ich hab es geschafft ohne OCen meine G4 in 3DMark03 auf 1544 Punkte zu bringen.


----------



## Goddy (2. August 2004)

Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...





ja das liegt an der ti 4200, was glaubst du wie die dein ganzes system ausbremst. mehr als das dreifach der leistung wär mit ner aktuellen karte drin!!


isch hab immer um die  6 5 0 0  mit standardeinstellungen.

P4  3Ghz
Radeon 9800xt
1024 MB DDR
Audigy 2


----------



## Greatboy (6. August 2004)

Habe 5300 Points !!


----------



## Hells_Bells (6. August 2004)

Update

Radeon X800pro @ 16 pipes 492/550 MHZ

3D Mark 2003 = 11627

P4 3.06, Asus P4C800E-deluxe, 512 MB  PC266


----------



## Cookiebrandt (9. August 2004)

Hab 5594pts. system siehe unten.


----------



## Meschonline (10. August 2004)

Ich komme mit Qualitätseinstellungen im Forcewaretreiber auf 5809 Points.

Mal schauen was mit Leistungseinstellunen drin liegt....

Melde mich wieder!


----------



## FetterKasten (10. August 2004)

Cookiebrandt am 09.08.2004 07:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab 5594pts. system siehe unten.


Ich hab genau 5828, obwohl mein System eigentlich ein bischen schlechter ist


----------



## speedy11 (13. August 2004)

FetterKasten am 10.08.2004 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Cookiebrandt am 09.08.2004 07:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



116xx mit X800pro bei 520mhz chip und 500mhz speicher. leider nur mit 12pipes


----------



## Hells_Bells (14. August 2004)

speedy11 am 13.08.2004 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 10.08.2004 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also für 12 pipes ist der Wert aber sehr ok. Habe übrigens ein sehr ähnliches System. Gleiches Board, gleicher TFT..aber nur nen 533er Prozi (3.06)


----------



## Aliboo (16. August 2004)

hoanz am 22.07.2004 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 14580 Punkte..... wieviel schafft ihr mit ner x800xt oder mit der pro???




hey wie hast du das geschaft, da ist doch etwas nicht in ordnung.

habe fast das gleiche sys... hast du etwas am treiber eingestellt...?

hier meine werte...

11930 bei 3dmark2003 und 22791 bei 3DMark2001 SE.
also ich habe sie standart treiber und eintellungen, habe nichts verändert.


----------



## hoanz (18. August 2004)

Aliboo am 16.08.2004 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> hoanz am 22.07.2004 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



servus... also erstens is dein cpu a ganzes stuck langsamer takt mal den fsb mit 220 dann wirste sehen das du wahrscheinlich 1000 punkte mehr bekommst denn die grafikka wird auch schon durch meinen abgebremmst fur den 14xxx wert hatte ich die cpu auf 2.35 ghz laufen oder irgendwei sowas.... dann weis ich net was du fur n treiber benutzxt hast lad dir mal den neuesten runter macht auch nen unterschied ca 400 pt oder mehr....auch das motherboard hangt mit dem ergebnis zusammen achja ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher aber ich glaub man bekommt auch punkte durch die soundkarte

servus

ps
die punkte die du mit deiner xt bekommst bekommt n kumpel mit ner x800 pro von asus allerdings auf 501 mhz ubertaktet


----------



## flight231 (18. August 2004)

Hmm, irgendwas muss ich an meinen Treibereinstellungen nochmal checken.
Habs letzte Woche mal laufen lassen und hatte 6200 Scores (DNA 2.4.xx Treiber). Gestern den neuen Catalyst 4.8 draufgepackt und hab nur noch 4828 Punkte. Des is a bisserl wenig mit dem System, zumal ich ja vorher schon mal mehr hatte.


----------



## pexx (18. August 2004)

Mein Wert: 4575 3DMarks, 625.0 CPUMarks

Habe für diesen Wert den FSB auf 215MHz laufen.



Der 3DMark mit einem FSB von 200MHz (ohne overclocking) ergab:
4571 3DMarks, 608.0 CPUMarks

DIE 3DMARKS VERBESSERN SICH ANSCHEINEND NICHT, WENN MAN DIE CPU RAUFSCHRAUBT!!!  


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 3000+ @ 2152 MHz
Sapphire Atlantis ATI RADEON 9800 PRO 128MB
MSI K8T Neo Mainboard
512 MB Corsair RAM PC3200


----------



## rf_swiss (19. August 2004)

lol, da kann ich mit meinem Notebook nicht ganz mithalten... 
Noch sind alles Standarttreiber installiert und nix wurde am Sys. geändert.

Centrino 1.6 GHz
512 MB RAM
ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility mit 128 MB

3DMark2003: 2900 Punkte

naja, für doom 3 reichts allemal...


----------



## w0lverine (21. August 2004)

Ich habe 6206 Punkte bei dem 3D Mark 03!

Meine PC besteht aus:
ASUS A7N8X E-Deluxe
AMD XP 2500+ Cooled by: Zalman 7000B-CU
CorsAir 1024 MB DDR-400 CL 2.5
Sapphire Radeon 9800 PRO 128 MB
Creativ Sound Blaster 5.1
80 GB 7200/RPM-8MB Cache


----------



## Submaster (21. August 2004)

w0lverine am 21.08.2004 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 6206 Punkte bei dem 3D Mark 03!
> 
> Meine PC besteht aus:
> ASUS A7N8X E-Deluxe
> ...



Bin jetzt wal über das normale OC level hinaus gegangen.
8295 Pkt.


----------



## Skee (21. August 2004)

10142 Punkte    

Sytem:  AMD XP 3000+
               Winfast A400 GT
               1 GB Infinion RAM


----------



## Rosini (23. August 2004)

Skee am 21.08.2004 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> 10142 Punkte
> 
> Sytem:  AMD XP 3000+
> Winfast A400 GT
> 1 GB Infinion RAM



Mein System:

AMD Athlon XP 2500+ @ 2290 Mhz,
A7N8X-E Deluxe NForce2
Radeon 9800 PRo 128 DDR
2x 512 MB Infineon

Ich erreiche gerade mal 5945 Punkte.....
obwohl... gar nicht so schlecht.... 


MfG, Rosini


----------



## Skee (23. August 2004)

Rosini am 23.08.2004 01:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Skee am 21.08.2004 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine CPU ist etwas schneller, ansonsten fast das gleiche System. (inkl. Motherboard) Also liegt es hauptsächlich an der Grafikkarte!


----------



## UltraSchmart (25. August 2004)

Skee am 23.08.2004 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 23.08.2004 01:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du irrst dich!! Deine CPU ist nicht schneller! Ein Barton 3000+(2166@166FSB) ist langsamer als ein Barton mit 2290MHz, aber hallo.

So, zum Thema:
Seit heute 8477Punkte.    

System: 2500+@3200+, 2x512MB DDR400(Geil Ultra-Series), NF7-Sv2.0, A400TDH (GF 6800@default)


----------



## commXander (25. August 2004)

1900 Points mit meiner Ti 4600        
bald kommt zwar ne Leadtek Winfast 6800 Ultra rein aber trotzdem bleibt meine 4600 mein Liebling aller Grafikkarten


----------



## commXander (25. August 2004)

martinius am 18.07.2004 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 9888 points.
> System:
> 
> XP 3200+
> ...




das kannste dei Mudda erzählen das schaffst du nichtmal mit ner oced 9800 Xt


----------



## Elfhelm (29. August 2004)

Tagchen,

11425 Punkte bei  370/1000  (Standart-Takt der Galaxy Glacier GT)

12215 Punkte bei 400/1100

Rest siehe unten!

cya


----------



## B-Thriller (29. August 2004)

Elfhelm am 29.08.2004 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Tagchen,
> 
> 11425 Punkte bei  370/1000  (Standart-Takt der Galaxy Glacier GT)
> 
> ...



Hi
Tja ich bekomme ganze 1447 Punkte mit meiner Ti 4200 hin.
aber jetzt kommt ja in kürze eine 6800 GT von Gigabyte rein. 
kanns kaum abwarten


----------



## Infa (2. September 2004)

AMD XP 2800+
MSI K7N2 Delta L ( nforce 2)
768 MB DDR Ram
Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro


Score:
5.845


----------



## Duganoff1 (2. September 2004)

4676 3Dmarks03

AmdXP 2800+ @ 2152Mhz
AsRock K7V88 (VIA KT880)
512 MB ram 333 DDR
Sapphire 9800pro


----------



## NYPD (2. September 2004)

Ich hatte 8863 Punkte, mit 4xAA.

Athlon 64 3400+
MSI K8N Neo Platinum Edition
Winfast A400
2x Kingston 512 MB DDR 400
2x Samsung 160 GB


----------



## SchnippoCool (3. September 2004)

Habs grad mal durchlaufen lassen - hier mein System:
ASUS P4P800 Deluxe Mainboard
Pentium IV 2.8ghz
Sapphire X800 Pro
512 DDR 400 Ram von Corsair (CL2)
1x 60GB Seagate HDD

Punkte in 3DMark03 v340:
*9678*

Hrhr


----------



## minusxzero (3. September 2004)

Hab echt keine Ahnung hab Aqua sowie 3dMark laufen lassen und hab bei 3d Mark tadda!5770Pts. gemacht.Noch besser meine Kiste hat sie irgendwo hervor gezaubert.


Und das is er:
CPU:3200+AMD 400FSB
GFX:Ati 9800Pro(Sapphire) 128 MB 256 bit
MOBO:A7N8X-E-Del.
Arbsp.:512 Infineon 3rd


----------



## Intruder1 (4. September 2004)

Ich hab  gerade mal  3844.

Finde das schon ein bisschen wenig mit dem System. Was meint ihr?

http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?id=30189


----------



## Rambo2004 (4. September 2004)

smoere am 12.02.2003 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > > habe 7851 punkte
> > >
> > > system
> > > amd xp 2600+
> ...



Oder wenn ich 5800 punkte habe.  AMD 3200XP 1024 DDR 400 9800 XT


----------



## Tesafilm (4. September 2004)

5929 Punkte 

System: siehe Sig!

http://www.marianborsdorff.de/3dmark03.JPG


----------



## minusxzero (6. September 2004)

Intruder1 am 04.09.2004 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab  gerade mal  3844.
> 
> Finde das schon ein bisschen wenig mit dem System. Was meint ihr?
> 
> http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?id=30189




Hat deine Gfk-karte diese ganze Anti-Aleasing und Anisot(r?)opische  scheisse
schon bei?Wenn ja nimm das mal raus dann funzt das besser glaub ich zumindestens.


CPU:3200+AMD 400FSB
GFX:9800pro 256bit 128MB (Sapphire)
MOBO:A7n8x-e-del.
Arbsp:512 Infineon 3rd

3dMark:5770


----------



## Intruder1 (6. September 2004)

minusxzero am 06.09.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Intruder1 am 04.09.2004 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anti-Aliasing und Anisotropische Filterung hat meine Karte und ich hab sie schon vorher deaktiviert. Hab jetzt  einstellungen für textur und dgl. herrabgesetzt und siehe da : 3910 Punkte 
Danke für den Tipp. Sind ein paar Pünktchen mehr geworden


----------



## minusxzero (7. September 2004)

Intruder1 am 06.09.2004 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> minusxzero am 06.09.2004 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Problem!Könnte aber sein das die Grfk-karte dein System etwas ausbremst hast ja sonst fast dei selbe Kiste wie ich.Gruß an alle die es nich hören wollen!


----------



## BunkerKing82 (8. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe mal das ich hier auch fragen zu 3dMark stellen kann.

Mir ist etwas ganz komischen passiert.

Habe bevor ich meinen Computer auf den neuesten Stand gebracht habe 3DMark laufen lassen.
Und mit einem:

AMD64 3200+
2x 512 Corsair
9800Pro

einen Wert von 8100 Punkten was ja auch ganz ok ist.

Dann habe ich ein Bios Update gemacht, neuen 4in1 Treiber drauf und den Catalyst 4.9 beta drauf.

Und siehe da jetzt schaffe ich nur noch 6100 Punkte in 3DMark.

Habe dann den Catalyst 4.8 drauf, da ich gelesen habe das der 4.9er eben für Doom3 super ist, aber bei DirectX 
etwas langsamer sein soll.
Aber Trotzdem selbes Ergebniss.

Hab zwar jetzt trotzt dem 4.8 beim Timedemo von Doom3 fast 10fps mehr aber eigentlich ist es mir wichtiger wieder bei 
3DMArk auf meine 8000 Punkte zu kommen.

Kann sich das einer erklären? oder mir sogar helfen.

Danke schon mal


----------



## rage222 (9. September 2004)

Meine 3D-Marks: 6618

Mein system: Athlon XP 3000+ @ 2388 MHZ 414MHZ FSB (Wassergekühlt)
2*256 MB  u. 1*512 MB org. Infineon (207 MHZ)
Radeon 9800 pro chip 448 MHZ , ram 371 MHZ


----------



## mopmadmacs (9. September 2004)

PowerTower am 11.02.2003 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd jetzt auch mal den Benchmark testen (wenn der endlich mal auf der Pladde iss...), mit Gf256 und Gigahertz-PIII verlange ich 500 Punkte (die ich nicht kriegen werde, weil alle Benchmarks aufgrund fehlender DX8/DX9-Features übersprungen werden).



kannste kniggen! du hast so 200 Punkte und es ruckelt wie sau.


----------



## egal111 (13. September 2004)

ich hab 5580 punkte.

amd athlon xp 2600+ thoroughbred-b
asus a7n8x-x
512mb org. infineon 333mhz 2.5
samsung 120gb ide platte
sapphire radeon 9800pro 256bit 128mb 

mit insgesamt 1gb ram hatte ich sage und schreibe 5 punkte mehr!!!


----------



## JAHruleZ (15. September 2004)

amd athlon xp 2600+ thoroughbred-b
asus a7n8x-x
512mb org. infineon 333mhz 2.5
2 * 40 GB Seagate
sapphire radeon 9500pro 
Omega treiber

Hatte 3950 Punkte


----------



## amg55 (15. September 2004)

Ich schaffe mit meinem  Notebook  2.900 Punkte im 3D Mark 03
Hardware:   AMD XP-M 2800+,     512MB (333MHz),   ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 mit 128 MB.


----------



## Sprayer (20. September 2004)

10570 punkte

mit
asus a7n8x deluxe rev. 1.6
amd xp 2600+ @2250mhz/180 fsb = 2800+
point of view geforce 6800gt (normal takt 350/1000)
2x256mb samsung pc 2700/ddr333 ram
creative sb live player 5.1

najo, prozessor ist nicht mehr der jüngste, wäre sicher mehr drinne.


----------



## Freaky22 (20. September 2004)

4875 punkt mit meinem sys was nu ne 9700 pro vno hercules drinne hat


----------



## mlinho (22. September 2004)

Bei mir sind es ca. 3300 Marks.

System:
AMD 2600 Barton
ASUS A7N8X 2.0
512 MB Ram Infineon
GeForce 5700


----------



## josenn (24. September 2004)

Bei mir sind`s 10850 Punkte.


----------



## cylord83 (26. September 2004)

6100 übertakteter Radeon 9800 non-Pro.


----------



## henniheine (26. September 2004)

Habe 11875 Points....

Mein Sys:

Amd Athlon 64 3400+ @ 3500+
2 x 512 MB Corsair Speicher
Connect 3D X800 XT 256 MB
MSI K8t Neo


----------



## Anti-Hero (26. September 2004)

Habe 5327punkte

Mein System:
Athlon xp 3000+
Gainward 5900xt ultra/1100xt
512mb ram( NoName)
AsRock K7S8X (Ich hasse es das größte scheiß board das es gibt)


----------



## arthurklossek (28. September 2004)

hab    8200 punkte

Mein System:
Athlon xp 2800+
club-3d 6800
1024 mb ram( NoName)
AsRock K7S8X (Ich hasse es das größte scheiß board das es gibt) [/quote]


----------



## B-Thriller (28. September 2004)

Hab jetzt ne neue 6800 GT von AOpen:  10112 Punkte
freu


----------



## Coolmaniak (29. September 2004)

7636
 wenig für mein system

Cpu:athlon 64 3200+
ram:1024 ddr 400
Graka: v9999 GE


----------



## LOOSER18 (29. September 2004)

8037 punkte 
hag ne 9800pro plus@498,11/402,75 mitwakü 
P4 3,2Ghz@4,2Ghz
1GBdual 400Mhz


----------



## schnitzelfritz (30. September 2004)

Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...




  Deine Grafikkarte ist ein LAPPEN, die hatt ich auch mal


----------



## schnitzelfritz (30. September 2004)

11721 3DMarks

AMD64 3200+
1Gig RAM
K8T Neo FIS2R
6800GT 400MHz


----------



## OverLoarD (30. September 2004)

Ich habe 2229 Punkte bei 3D Mark 05

Die Eckdaten meines PC`s:

2800+ auf Abit NF7-S
Radeon 9800 mit 128 MB
1024 MB DDR (333er)
Win XP Prof, SP 2

2229 Punkte ist irgendwie wenig für mein System, oder?


Den kompletten PC (mit Treiber und allem) findet ihr unter diesem Link:

http://www.goergler.de/pc.html


----------



## schnitzelfritz (30. September 2004)

henniheine am 26.09.2004 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe 11875 Points....
> 
> Mein Sys:
> 
> ...





NEID !!!
 
hab leider weniger

11721 3DMarks

AMD64 3200+
2x512MB RAM DDR400
K8T Neo FIS2R
6800GT 400MHz


----------



## schnitzelfritz (30. September 2004)

OverLoarD am 30.09.2004 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 2229 Punkte bei 3D Mark 05
> 
> Die Eckdaten meines PC`s:
> 
> ...


----------



## cartooningxk (30. September 2004)

schnitzelfritz am 30.09.2004 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> OverLoarD am 30.09.2004 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbird666 (8. Oktober 2004)

Mein Score ist 12.770 Punkte im 3DMark 03 mit dem Cat 4.9. Dabei ist nix übertaktet (also CPU @ 2200 MHz und Grafikkarte @ 520 MHz / 1120 MHz)


----------



## Aliboo (8. Oktober 2004)

11983 Punkte

in den treibern alles auf standart...

nur overdrive funtion in den ati treibern war eingeschaltet...

ansonsten nicht übertaktet...


----------



## Blackbird666 (8. Oktober 2004)

@ Aliboo

Welche Treiber hast du denn? Könnte doch etwas mehr sein für ne X800 XT PE oder? Ist das ne richtige XT oder eine gemoddete Pro?


----------



## Aliboo (8. Oktober 2004)

Blackbird666 am 08.10.2004 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aliboo
> 
> Welche Treiber hast du denn? Könnte doch etwas mehr sein für ne X800 XT PE oder? Ist das ne richtige XT oder eine gemoddete Pro?





ja das ist die echte....

ich benutze den aktuelle 4.9 mit dem kürtzlich aufgetauchten hotfix....

dir normale 4.9, nicht die mit dem 3D vorschau


----------



## Aliboo (8. Oktober 2004)

Aliboo am 08.10.2004 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackbird666 am 08.10.2004 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> *Mein Score ist 12.770 Punkte im 3DMark 03 mit dem Cat 4.9. Dabei ist nix übertaktet (also CPU @ 2200 MHz und Grafikkarte @ 520 MHz / 1120 MHz)
> geändert am 08.10.2004 um 01:57 Uhr von Blackbird666
> Athlon 64 3500 @2200 MHz (Sockel 939)
> ASUS A8V Deluxe Mainboard
> ...



aber wen ich das mir so anschaue schein das doch schon in ordnung zu sein... das sind zwischen deiner und meiner punktezahl nur 787 punkte unterschied...

1 hast du den neuen 939 sockel was auch etwas leistungsvorsprung zu bieten hat
2 hast du den Athlon 64 3500 ich den Athlon 64 3200 was nochmal ein leistungvorsprung ist
3 ist dein system mit dual chanel meiner nicht
4 du hast eine guthe sound karte ich aber nur eine onbord lösung.
da auch ein sound test in 3Dmark2003 ist bringt das wiederum nochmal ein leistungsvorsprung...

also nicht falschverstehen aber meiner meinung nach soltest du ein noch höheren punkte vorstand haben als nur 787 punkte...


----------



## Blackbird666 (8. Oktober 2004)

Beim 3D Mark 2003 spielt nur die Grafikkarte eine Rolle. Selbst mit nem XP2600 wirst du mit dieser Karte an so ähnliche Punkte kommen da die CPU nur einen äußerst geringen Einfluß hat. Der Leistungsunterschied von einem 3200 und einem 3500 ist nicht so gravierend, das er ca 700 Punkt ausmacht. Die Soundkarte hat im übrigen keinen Einfluß auf das Ergebnis, da zur Berechnung vom Score nur die Gametests herangezogen werden (also die ersten 4 Tests).
Es sollte ja auch keine Kritik sein an deinem System (bitte nicht falsch verstehen)
Ich bin nur auf der Suche nach Leistungsunterschieden zwischen echten XT's und gemoddeten XT's. Also bitte nicht böse sein. Das Ergibnis ist ja trotzdem super


----------



## Aliboo (8. Oktober 2004)

Blackbird666 am 08.10.2004 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim 3D Mark 2003 spielt nur die Grafikkarte eine Rolle. Selbst mit nem XP2600 wirst du mit dieser Karte an so ähnliche Punkte kommen da die CPU nur einen äußerst geringen Einfluß hat. Der Leistungsunterschied von einem 3200 und einem 3500 ist nicht so gravierend, das er ca 700 Punkt ausmacht. Die Soundkarte hat im übrigen keinen Einfluß auf das Ergebnis, da zur Berechnung vom Score nur die Gametests herangezogen werden (also die ersten 4 Tests).
> Es sollte ja auch keine Kritik sein an deinem System (bitte nicht falsch verstehen)
> Ich bin nur auf der Suche nach Leistungsunterschieden zwischen echten XT's und gemoddeten XT's. Also bitte nicht böse sein. Das Ergibnis ist ja trotzdem super




natürlich habe ich das nicht falschverstanden....

ich wolte nur zeigen das dein rechner in mehreren punkten besser ist als meiner, und entsprechen ein leistungsunterschied haben sollte...

alleine vom cpu unterschied sollten es 700 punkte sein... und genau dieser ist ja auch der fall....


----------



## SebNet (9. Oktober 2004)

Herzliche Grüße aus der Steinzeit:
*1863* Punkte....

AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Asus A7N8X Deluxe; nVIDIA nForce2 SPP
512 MB (DDR SDRAM)
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE (128 MB)


Ist ja echt grottig. Wo liegt die Bremse?
THX,
Seb


----------



## arthurklossek (15. Oktober 2004)

9900 punkte   geforce 6800 von club-3d

auf 16 pipelines und vs 6  

speicher und gpu leicht übertaktet


----------



## Rosini (26. Oktober 2004)

SebNet am 09.10.2004 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzliche Grüße aus der Steinzeit:
> *1863* Punkte....
> 
> AMD Athlon XP 2600+
> ...



deine "Bremse" ist deine Direct X 8 Grafikkarte GeForce 4 TI 4800 ^^

MfG, Rosini


----------



## trinity_reloaded (30. Oktober 2004)

hab normalerweise (mit catalyst 4.10) ca 4000 punkte.
im moment leider nurnoch ca 2300. mus system mal wieder neumachen *g

athlon 1400
512 ddr
saphire radeon 9600 xt

ps: wegen meinem alten prozzi geht der 05er 3dmark bei mir nichtmal


----------



## Cool19 (2. November 2004)

Mein System:

AMD Athlon xp 3200+
MSI K7N2 Delta-L
Sapphire Radeon 9800pro (läuft auf 410 375 stabil ohne probleme)
MDT 512DDR 400 Ram (weiter 512 komme noch rein)

hab *6150* Punkte


alles aktuelle Treiber


----------



## drake14 (4. November 2004)

nur? Ich schaffe 15000 Punkte mit nem FX-53 und ner X800 XT PE@600/600!!!!haha


----------



## Blackbird666 (5. November 2004)

@ Drake 14

Ich nehme mal an das die 14 in deinem Namen für dein Alter steht oder? So eine sinnlose Antwort hab ich selten gehört. Was willst du mit deinem letzten Post erreichen? Denk mal darüber nach ob es nicht vielleicht auch Leute gibt, die sich über 6000 Punkte freuen. Soll jetzt jeder über dein System staunen (ohne Beweis kann ja jeder schreiben er habe so ein System). Lass bei deinen qualifizierten Äußerungen einfach andere User in Ruhe und widme dich lieber deinem virtuellen Schwanzlängenvergleich....


----------



## Tectrex (5. November 2004)

11437 Punkte mit ner Asus V9999 Gt 128 MB, Mobile XP 2500 , 2x512 MB MDT PC 3200 und Asus A7N8X E-Deluxe

@Drake14
Wenn Du schon auf die Kacke hauen willst, dann beweise bitte.....


----------



## proximus (9. November 2004)

omg, wie gern hätte ich auch son pc ^^
ich erreich mit meinem system bei 3dmark03 grad mal *120* 3dmarks.
mein system:

athlon 1000mhz
geforce2gts
384mb ram
100gb hdd

120 3dmarks bei 800x600 Auflösung ^^


----------



## derJoker (13. November 2004)

*16016*
Compare URL: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3205454 

GT@500/1300 + EE@>4000MHz

mfg


----------



## ananas45 (14. November 2004)

3101   

P4m 2400@2800
512 MB PC2100
Mibility Radeon 960064Mb 339,189@400,260
...


----------



## xXxMadmaNxXx (20. November 2004)

Ich komme auf 1008 Marks.
Mein System:
Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton)
Abit NF7-S 2.0
1024 MB Ram Infineon
Graka FX 5900 XT Golden Sample (Gainward)
Auflösung 1024x768 32 Bit,AA ausgeschaltet.
ForceWare 70.41

Finde ich etwas wenig.Wie kann ich mein System optimieren?


Greetz Madman


----------



## NiGhtY86 (29. November 2004)

*Mhhh*

Ich habe nen 3 Jahre alten PC....
Ich habe 1290 Pkt erreicht.
mein PC:
1.4 Ghz Athlon TB C
1024 MB PC-133 Arbeitsspeicher
Gainward GeForce 4600Ti @ 128 MB
120 GB Festplatte

Ist das OK?


----------



## arthurklossek (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mhhh*

11003 punkte

geforce 6800 @ 16pl 6vs  350mhz  860 mhz
athlon64 3000  @   3400
k8n neo platinum
2* vt 512 ddr 3200


----------



## Dotze (3. Dezember 2004)

General Information 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP 

DirectX Version 9.0c 
 Mobo Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer INC. 
 Mobo Model 'K8N' 
 AGP Rates (Current/Available) 0x /  
 CPU AMD Athlon(tm) 64 2412 MHz 
 FSB 200 MHz 
 Memory 512 MB 
Display Information 
Graphics Chipset ATI RADEON 9800 PRO 
 Driver Name RADEON 9800 PRO 
 Driver Version 6.14.10.6490 
 Driver Status WHQL - FM Approved 
 Video Memory 128 MB 
 Core Clock 378 MHz 
 Memory Clock 338 MHz 

Sound Information 
Sound Adapter Driver Name Realtek AC97 Audio 
 Sound Adapter Driver Version 5.10.0.5620 

Benchmark Settings 
Program Version 3DMark03 Revision 5 Build 0 
 Resolution 1024x768@32 bit 
 Texture Filtering Optimal 
 Pixel Processing / Antialiasing None 
 Post Processing false 
 Vertex Shaders Optimal 

Main Test Results
*3DMark Score 5998 3DMarks *
 CPU Score 848 CPUMarks 



Detailed Test Results
Game Tests 
 GT1 - Wings of Fury 212.0 fps 
 GT2 - Battle of Proxycon 37.5 fps 
 GT3 - Troll's Lair 34.2 fps 
 GT4 - Mother Nature 37.6 fps 

CPU Tests 
 CPU Test 1 99.2 fps 
 CPU Test 2 14.3 fps 

Feature Tests 
 Fill Rate (Single-Texturing) 1709.7 MTexels/s 
 Fill Rate (Multi-Texturing) 2923.1 MTexels/s 
 Vertex Shader 18.1 fps 
 Pixel Shader 2.0 53.5 fps 
 Ragtroll 24.1 fps 

Sound Tests 
 No sounds 56.2 fps 
 24 sounds 44.9 fps 
 60 sounds Not Supported


----------



## Dotze (3. Dezember 2004)

*Hab geniale 5993 Punkte!!!*

General Information 
 Operating System Microsoft Windows XP 
 DirectX Version 9.0c 
 Mobo Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer INC. 
 Mobo Model 'K8N' 
 AGP Rates (Current/Available) 0x /  
 CPU AMD Athlon(tm) 64 2412 MHz 
 FSB 200 MHz 
 Memory 512 MB 

Display Information 
Graphics Chipset ATI RADEON 9800 PRO 

Driver Name RADEON 9800 PRO 
 Driver Version 6.14.10.6490 
 Driver Status WHQL - FM Approved 
 Video Memory 128 MB 
 Core Clock 378 MHz 
 Memory Clock 338 MHz 

Sound Information 
 Sound Adapter Driver Name Realtek AC97 Audio 
 Sound Adapter Driver Version 5.10.0.5620


----------



## Dave87 (5. Dezember 2004)

ARGGGHHH!!!!

Ich habe verdammte 4099Punkte

Mein System:
Athlon Mobile 2500+ @3800+
Radeon 9500@Radeon 9700Pro 378/283 Chip/Speicher
2x512 TwinMosterRAM Double Channel
ABIT AN7

Das ist doch nicht normal?
Ich hatte mit dem A7N8X-E Deluxe im 05er Mark 2400 Punkte...

So n scheiss


----------



## Lord_Rancor (5. Dezember 2004)

Schumi123 am 11.02.2003 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich hab 4900Pkt
> >
> > System:
> > Intel Pentium 4 2400 Mhz
> ...




Ey Schumi123, muss das in deinem Avatar net "Insert your Hand here" heißen, du Bär?!

.


----------



## sentenza16 (8. Dezember 2004)

10900
mit 2600+@3400+
512ddr
und ner asus 6800gt @421/837


----------



## JohnSinclair (8. Dezember 2004)

sentenza16 am 08.12.2004 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> 10900
> mit 2600+@3400+
> 512ddr
> und ner asus 6800gt @421/837



3DMark05 Default= 5480 / 
3DMark03 Default= 11404 / 3DMark01 Default= 22300

muss ich da eigentlic vsync an haben oder auis !?
ich hate es an !


----------



## Tectrex (8. Dezember 2004)

11971 Punkte mit Asus V9999 GT 128 MB

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3436462


----------



## JohnSinclair (8. Dezember 2004)

Tectrex am 08.12.2004 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> 11971 Punkte mit Asus V9999 GT 128 MB
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3436462


komisch ich hab viel mehr frames in den einzelnen kategorien trotzdem genau so ne points !`?

siehe deine 

Game Tests 
GT1 - Wings of Fury 257.2 fps 

GT2 - Battle of Proxycon 97.7 fps 

GT3 - Troll's Lair 81.5 fps 

GT4 - Mother Nature 68.3 fps 



CPU Tests 
CPU Test 1 91.2 fps 

CPU Test 2 14.4 fps 



Feature Tests 
Fill Rate (Single-Texturing) 3176.2 MTexels/s 

Fill Rate (Multi-Texturing) 6542.5 MTexels/s 

Vertex Shader 34.0 fps 

Pixel Shader 2.0 181.3 fps 

Ragtroll 52.3 fps 



Sound Tests 
No sounds 47.9 fps 

24 sounds 44.8 fps 

60 sounds 42.0 fps 



ich sag ma 10-20 frames auf jede modi drauf !??``?


----------



## Tectrex (8. Dezember 2004)

JohnSinclair am 08.12.2004 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag ma 10-20 frames auf jede modi drauf !??``?


Setzt doch mal nen Compare Link rein......


----------



## Nordwind2000 (11. Dezember 2004)

Nordwind2000 am 18.03.2003 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ave!
> 
> Ich bekomme mit meinem System auf normal Konfig 1350 3D Marks... Das einzigste was immer ist ist mein RAM den lasse ich immer bei CL 2
> 
> Nordi



Ave!

Cool nene alten Eintrag von mir gefunden*freu*...
So mal zur Topic... 6546 Points... standart... *jubel*...   
Und mit OC 7533...    
Bin zufrieden...

Nordi


----------



## miclin (12. Dezember 2004)

6237 Punkte 

System:
GeForce 5900XT@490/905
XP 3000+ (166)
512 DDR-PC3200
nForce2
Windows XP
DirectX 9.0c


----------



## Hypergnom (13. Dezember 2004)

Hab ne Score von 6453
und ne Cpu Score von 754


----------



## WaDenKraMpF (1. Januar 2005)

da bin ich mit knapp 10 000 Pkt ja gar nich ma so schlecht


----------



## N8Mensch (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: 3D-Mark 2003 - best benchmark ever *

Ich schätze mal, mein noname Arbeitsspeicher bremst doch etwas


----------



## eraser133 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: 3D-Mark 2003 - best benchmark ever *

5600 punkte (ov: 6100)

sys:
xp2400+
2*512mb ram
radeon 9800pro 256mb (ov:420z/740)
nforce2 board

konnte die radeon 9800pro leider nicht austesten, sie ist durch einen dummen unfall kaputt gegangen!
hoffe, dass bald meine asus 6600gt agp da ist 
dann werde ich wieder testen und es hier dokumentieren...

gruß andy


----------



## collysucker (2. Januar 2005)

Beim 2003 waren meine Highscores waren
4350 Punkte

Mein System 
Ein super Dell   
P4 2.53GHz   
1024 MB DDR 333MHz    
Radeon 9700 TX


----------



## Below0 (3. Januar 2005)

5889 Punkte

System siehe Sig


----------



## HardcoreDogg (8. Januar 2005)

Ich hab grad meine neue Club-3D x800xt eingebaut und siehe da:
3DMark03: *11695 3DMarks*

_mein System:
CPU: *Athlon 64 3400+*
GraKa: *Club-3D Radeon X800XT*
Mainboard: *MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R*
Speicher: *2x 512MB Corsair CL2.0 PC400*
Netzteil: *BeQuiet Blackline Titanium 400W*
Festplatte: *Maxtor 6B200M0 200GB*
DVD-Laufwerk: *TEAC DV-516D*
DVD-Brenner: *LG GSA-4160B*_


----------



## AhmetTheBest (9. Januar 2005)

*scheisse*

Ich habe rund 7000 Punkte beim 03 verdammt mies
mein system:
AMD athlon xp 2600+ (256KB cache)
256MB DDR 333Mhz
Geforce 6600GT
naja.. jetzt habe ich 512MB DDR 333Mhz mal gucken ob es jetzt um einige Punkte besser wird


----------



## Freshman (17. Januar 2005)

*System upgrade*

Hi!

Auch ich bin wieder up to date:

ca.: 13200 Punkte.

have fun


----------



## nemesis0307 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: System upgrade*



			
				Freshman am 17.01.2005 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Auch ich bin wieder up to date:
> 
> ...


wie zur hölle schafft man bei '03 über 13000 pointz???

ich hab rund 5000 aber dafür mit stolz denn mein system hat noch ein antikes stück in sich...

ASUS Nforce2
T-Bird 1400C
5900xt
1GB 266MHz CL2-2-2-6
Forceware 66.93
T-Bird auf 1,6 geprügelt, hat jetzt bestimmt 80W abwärme, was ich auch gleich gemerkt hab


----------



## DaNOS (25. Januar 2005)

Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



Ich komme auf satte 6897 Benchmarks bei 3D-Mark 2003

Mein System :
Amd Athlon XP 2800+
1GB DDR-Ram
Geforce 6600GT (Treiber 66.93)
Windows XP


----------



## Autorun (1. Februar 2005)

DaNOS am 25.01.2005 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich komme auf 1808 Benchmarks bei 3D-Mark 2003. Ist zwar irgendwie nicht viel, aber hauptsache ich kann Far Cry und Doom3 auf 1024 mit hochen Details zocken.


----------



## TT-Techno (1. Februar 2005)

Ich hab 713 Punkte. Mit einer GeForce 3 TI200 bekommt man ca. das doppelt raus durch Takten, einen großen Kühler und Mhz erhohen auf Chip und RAM und schon geht die Post ab. Durch das bisschen bekommt man ganz schnell man 1229 Punkte hin mit ner Geforce 3.

mein System:

Amd Athlon XP-M 2600+ (Getaktet auf einem 3600+ das sind ganze 2400Mhz)
2 x 512 400 TwinMos
Geforce 3 TI 200 4x AGP 
Windows XP Proffesional
WD Raptor S-ata 10.000upm 36GB/ 160 Samsung 7.200upm


----------



## eraser133 (2. Februar 2005)

ich mache mit meinen sys, siehe unten, 9400 points!
denke aber das meine cpu immernoch limitiert


----------



## Chat1000 (2. Februar 2005)

serS

ich habe mit meiner *ATi 9700Pro *im 3dmark*03*>>> *5420 Punkte   * 


mfg SteVe


----------



## fallout2077 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage !*



			
				N8Mensch am 12.02.2003 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> > > Hi,
> > >
> > > bei mir ist das ganze ja auch eine Diashow . Ca. 5 fps bei den Tests
> > > = 1288 3D Marks (2000+, 512DDR, G4ti). Die Grafikfähigkeiten der G4ti
> ...



laber keinen kack


----------



## Chat1000 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage !*



			
				fallout2077 am 02.02.2005 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 12.02.2003 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wieso stimmt doch    Gf4 ist halt nimmer so gut 
mein Kumpel schafft auch nur 1700 Punkte 3dmark03 mit seiner *Gf4 4800SE*

und bei ihm fällt auch der mother-natur test weg


----------



## NeBan (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage !*

6232 Punkte.


----------



## vatertom (7. Februar 2005)

*Frage !*

Hallo,

mein Benchmark bei 3D Mark 2003 ist:      5900 points.

Für einen Athlon 64 3200+ mit 1GB Ram und einer 9800pro etwas wenig oder ?
Vorher hatte ich Athlon 2400+ mit 768MB Ram und der 9800pro immerhin 5500 points.
Für ein kurzes Statement wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss vatertom


----------



## butze666 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage !*



			
				vatertom am 07.02.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mein Benchmark bei 3D Mark 2003 ist:      5900 points.
> 
> ...



7400 punkte
2500+@3200+
1024 ddr
6600 gt tdh l


----------



## N2U400A (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage !*

3440 Punkte

Athlon xp 2000+ 

1024 mb ddr (infineon)

Nforce 2 Ultra

sapphire 9600 XT (fireblade)


----------



## Dimebag (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage !*



			
				vatertom am 07.02.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mein Benchmark bei 3D Mark 2003 ist:      5900 points.
> 
> ...



Dieser Benchmark misst eher die GraKa Performance. Es könnte mehr sein, aber "wenig" ist das nicht, geht schon in Ordnung. Mach mal immer die besten Treiber drauf (auch Chipset), und dann passt das schon.

mfg


----------



## poroporo (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage !*

6158 Points

Mehr is nich. Reicht aber. Is eh nich real.

Athlon XP 2600@ 2200Mhz(12,5x176) NorthQ 3312 Giant UFO 
A7N8X E Deluxe
2x 512 PC3200 Nanya @176Mhz
Sapphire 9800pro 128Mb 400/360 Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer Rev. 3


----------



## Epic (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage !*

11089 Punkte 
  (*großtu*)


----------



## The-Unrealman (26. Februar 2005)

Moin,
hab mit meiner FX 5600 (nicht übertaktet) 2200 Points. Nicht viel, aber sie läuft noch tadellos und ich kann so gut wie jedes Game auf ner 1024er Auflösung zocken.

The Unrealman


----------



## Flyer24 (27. Februar 2005)

12139


----------



## Power-1988 (27. Februar 2005)

Hier hab ich 9991 Punkte


----------



## Damaskus (27. Februar 2005)

mhm mit nem a64 3400+  und ner 6800gt erreiche ich 9200 punkte, mit der gleiche grafikkarte und nem p4 2,8ghz sind es 10500 punkte? Irgendwie komisch...

so, nachm allmonatlichen defragmentieren der festplatten sowie daten mal wieder "aufräumen" sinds jetzt doch annähernd 11000 punkte, also doch alles ok.


----------



## minusxzero (26. März 2005)

Dat krieg ich auch hin:10967 Marks im Murks



Sys: AMD Athlon XP 3200+
         ASUS A7N8-E-Del.
         2*512 Infineon PC3200 400FSB
         Sapphire X800XT
         Maxtor 80 GB 8MB Cache


----------



## maxi2290 (26. März 2005)

Also ich mache mit meinem SYSTEM 8500 Pkt (siehe signatur)
allerdings macht mein 2 PC (800 MHZ Duron, GF3 TI, 400 MB SD RAM.....) nicht sooooooooooo viel mals sehen wieviel er schafft


----------



## Flo0 (30. März 2005)

So, hab des jetzt auch mal gemacht un bin auf *3207* Punkte gekommen.
CPU Score hatte ich *930* Punkte.
Was haltet ihr davon? Is des in Ordnung für mein System?
System is in Signatur.


----------



## Sinnflut (1. April 2005)

Ich weiss nicht was Ihr da macht.

Mein Score bei 3D-Mark 2003 liegt bei 17789 !!!

Und bei 3D-Mark 2001SE 330 liegt er bei 23176  !!!


System:

AMD a64 3500
Corsair TwinX 3200 Dual Channel 1GB
ASUS Bla bla bla Deluxe SLI
2x Gainward 6800 GT im SLI modus
Win XP


----------



## Sinnflut (1. April 2005)

*AW: Frage !*



			
				vatertom am 07.02.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mein Benchmark bei 3D Mark 2003 ist:      5900 points.
> 
> ...



Hi, mein Benchmark:

3d Mark 2003 ist: 17789
3d Mark 2001 SE ist 23193


----------



## The-Unrealman (3. April 2005)

Moin,
habe mit meiner 6800 go und nem Pentium M 750 gute 8300 Punkte, wobei aber noch nichts overclocked ist.

The Unrealman


----------



## Dope4you (5. April 2005)

Sinnflut am 01.04.2005 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht was Ihr da macht.
> 
> Mein Score bei 3D-Mark 2003 liegt bei 17789 !!!
> 
> ...



Ist aber extrem schlecht eingestellt das System, oder? Frisch aufgesetzt und alten Treiber drauf? Spiel mal einen neueren Treiber drauf und bench nochmal, dann sollte das Ergebnis auch mehr deinem System angepaßt sein.

Nur zum Vergleich, ich hab mit meinen 6800GT von Aopen (Wo ja Gainward deutlich schneller sein sollte)   20295 Punkte im 3DMark03 im 3DMark05 sind es zur Zeit 9625 Punkte. 

Irgendwas läuft da schief bei deinem System.
Kannst ja mal den Link posten evtl. sieht man ja wo dein System hängt.


----------



## Sinnflut (8. April 2005)

Dope4you am 05.04.2005 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sinnflut am 01.04.2005 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, hast recht gehabt.

Mit dem Aktuellen treiber geht noch einiges mehr.
 3Dmark03 hat jetzt   23349 Punkte
3Dmark05 hat jetzt  12980 Punkte


----------



## gotteshandaka6800 (8. April 2005)

10063


----------



## Dope4you (8. April 2005)

Sinnflut am 08.04.2005 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dope4you am 05.04.2005 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups, da bin ich jetzt aber wirklich beeindruckt. Du hast mit deinen Punkten soeben den 2.Platz in der Hall of Fame von 3DMark05 erreicht. Das heißt du hast gerade ein Stickstoffgekühltes System mit 2x 6800 GT Karten geschlagen die auf 643/1404 MHZ getaktet sind. Und einem AMD mit 3200MHZ real Takt-dürfte auf Intel umgerechnet ein 5300 MHZ Rechner sein.

Da hast du aber wirklich einen tollen Wert gepostet-könntest du jetzt bitte noch den Link zu deinem Ergebnis posten-und dich dann auch bei Futermark anmelden, damit du gleich als 2. Bester aufgenommen wirst. 

Ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, daß du leider keine 12980 Punkte hast, und womöglich auch kein SLI ? Hat Papi dir erlaubt an den PC zu gehen? Ich freu mich auf den Link, sollte dann etwa so aussehen: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=748216

Natürlich mit 12980 Punkten  Aber das hast du ja eh


----------



## peter73550 (9. April 2005)

Hi, 

hier mein Ergebnis:              8109

Ist das OK ??


----------



## Matztin (14. April 2005)

peter73550 am 09.04.2005 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier mein Ergebnis:              8109
> 
> Ist das OK ??






Mein Ergebniss:11980

Amd 3000+ 64
1GB Corsair XMS300
und eine 6800 GT PCIe

Is das gut??


----------



## Dimebag (14. April 2005)

Matztin am 14.04.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> peter73550 am 09.04.2005 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würd sagen, ist beides im grünen Bereich.


----------



## pennybridge (14. April 2005)

Mein Ergebnis:
12149 Punkte 
Ich denke, damit kann man leben...

Selbstgebastelte Rechner sind halt besser als die fertig gekauften....
Ein Kollege hat nen P4 3,4er mit 1 GB RAM und einer PCI-E  X700
Ergebnis
10798
*muahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## Dope4you (22. April 2005)

Hab jetzt auch wieder gebencht, nicht viel verbessert, aber recht ordentlich find ich 

*21164 Punkte*
Link:  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3914881

Meine alten Links sind leider mit jedem neuen Benchmark ungültig, da ich nur das beste Ergebnis verlinke. OK nicht das beste, aber das Ergebnis welches´mir zur Zeit am meisten zusagt


----------



## MatrixMaverick (22. April 2005)

Dope4you am 22.04.2005 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt auch wieder gebencht, nicht viel verbessert, aber recht ordentlich find ich
> 
> *21164 Punkte*
> Link:  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3914881
> ...



5860 punkte (sys@pys-link/sig)


----------



## warboss (22. April 2005)

pennybridge am 14.04.2005 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Ergebnis:
> 12149 Punkte
> Ich denke, damit kann man leben...
> 
> ...



mit ner x700, 10798 öÖ das ist aber ganz schön viel dafür

btw: mein score 14055  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3909889


----------



## maxi2290 (22. April 2005)

Also ich finde es schon sehr beeindruckend das ein Thead 2 Jahre überlebt^^

ich hab übriegends 8656 punkte im 3D Mark- 03


----------



## Greifswald-37 (23. April 2005)

Ich habe einen Laptop mit
GF 6800go
3.2 Ghz Pentium mit ht
1024DDR2 
915 Intel Board
aber bei mir lauft der der 3D Mark nicht trotz aktueller treiber und allen?Warum?


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (29. April 2005)

ich hab auch nen dicken:

AthlonXP 3200+
1024MB DDR400 von MDT
Asus V9999GT (6800GT @ 380 / 760MHz)
treiber: 66.93

3DMark01: 17.4xx Punkte
3DMark03: 10 .5xx Punkte
3DMark05:    4.4xx Punkte

kann ich gut mit leben.


----------



## Dope4you (29. April 2005)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3914967

21716 Punkte


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (30. April 2005)

Dope4you am 29.04.2005 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3914967
> 
> 21716 Punkte




wie hast du das denn gefaked ?


----------



## perry1965 (5. Mai 2005)

Meine Ergebnisse:
3D03:  14180
3D05:    6560

Athlon64 3200+
2x6600GT MSI
1024MB RAM
ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe

Wenn noch wer zwei 6600GT verbaut hat bitte melden.

Gruß Perry


----------



## Dope4you (5. Mai 2005)

IchHoereStimmen am 30.04.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Dope4you am 29.04.2005 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nett mein Ergebnis als fak darstellen 

Wenn du gaaaaannnnzzzz lanngsaaammm meine Signatur liest wird dir auffallen, daß das Aopen 6800GT zweimal da steht, was könnte das jetzt bedeuten?!?! Laß uns gemeinsam überlegen was das heißen könnte.

a.) ich stottere und schreibe so wie ich spreche
b.) ich habe gerade gelernt wie man Wörter kopiert und teste das jetzt immer
c.) ich hab 2 Grafikkarten im System und daher über 20000 Punkte

Jetzt bist du dran


----------



## Flyer24 (8. Mai 2005)

IchHoereStimmen am 30.04.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Dope4you am 29.04.2005 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte er das faken ? mit einem 2x6800GT SLI- Sys. ist das Ergebnis doch  erreichbar !


----------



## gangstervsfox (9. Mai 2005)

7991 punkte mein system 

winchester 3000+
6600gt sparkle
1gb value select corsair
a8n sli deluxe

mhhh...schlechtes ergebnis im gegensatz zu den anderen...aber ich bin zufrieden mit 256mb ram hatte ich nur 7648 ein echt sagenhafter underschied...


----------



## warboss (9. Mai 2005)

Mein system @2700mhz und x800xt @ 610/1200 = 14176 Punkte  

wer vergleichen möchte:  


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3957094


----------



## BenQman (14. Mai 2005)

Moin, ich hab 10397

Asus A7N8X-E Deuxe
Asus V9999GT
Win XP Home
1024 MB RAM DDR 400


----------



## clupuser (16. Mai 2005)

Hi, ich hab 9357 Points.


----------



## MrAmnesie (16. Mai 2005)

[/quote]
winni 3000, leadtek 6800le, 1024 mdt, asus a8v deluxe, rd. 12300 punkte


----------



## Dimebag (17. Mai 2005)

BenQman am 14.05.2005 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ich hab 10397
> 
> Asus A7N8X-E Deuxe
> Asus V9999GT
> ...



Hehe, und was für'n Prozi?

Ich hab ca. 11000 Punkte...

P4 2.6Ghz @ 3.05Ghz
1GB Ram @ 235Mhz
GeForce 6800GT (nicht übertaktet)


----------



## ktmracer26 (20. Mai 2005)

Hi ich erreiche 8558 punkte bei 3Dmark03 is das ein guter wert?


Mein Sytem:
Pentium 4
1024MB DDR2 RAM
Geforce 6800
Windows XP
250GB Festplatte


----------



## Manhatten (24. Mai 2005)

Jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal beteiligen.

Mein System: Athlon 64 3200@2000 MHz, Abit AV8, 1024 MB-Ram, Win XP.

Mit meiner alten Club3D 9800 Pro: 6.021 3DMarks.

Mit meiner neuen Sparkle 6800 GT: 11.315 3DMarks.

Beide Grafik-Karten wurden übrigens nicht übertaktet!

Greetings!


----------



## BenQman (24. Mai 2005)

Dimebag am 17.05.2005 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> BenQman am 14.05.2005 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Namd... ich hab nen AMS Athlon XP 3000+...
Ich hab das Gefühl das ich langsam bin!? Weil fast überall in Foren die 6800GT schneller sind als meine...
Achso übertaktet hatte ich glaub ich 11500....
Naja.. haunse rein


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (25. Mai 2005)

du hast wahrscheinlich, genau wie ich, die V9999GT mit 128MB. die ist langsamer getaktet als die "üblichen" 6800GT's. sie hat "nur" einen speichertakt von 700MHz, während die "normalen" GT's 1000MHz haben. 

daher der (geringe) leistungsunterschied.

gruß
IHS


----------



## olstyle (1. Juni 2005)

Hab 8514, ich glaub in ner Cpu-lastigen Benchmark wäre ich nicht soweit hinten   .
mfg Olstyle


----------



## XeRoX (2. Juni 2005)

Hatte 7555 Punkte 


Mein Sytem:
AMD 2400+
512MB DDR RAM
Gainward Geforce 6600GT GS
Windows XP
200GB Festplatte


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (4. Juni 2005)

Ich hab *4660* 3DMarks. 

AMD Athlon XP2500+
Sapphire 9700Pro
2x256MB DDR333
EPoX 8RDA+


----------



## Intel-Killer (5. Juni 2005)

9300 Punkte
  AthlonXP2400+   
  512 MB DDR 266
  Geforce6800 LE
  A7V333


----------



## DaDen (9. Juni 2005)

Verdammt.... nicht mal die 10000er marke angekratzt   ,

9515 3D Marks

My System

CPU: 3000+ (Venice 250x9; 1,4V; 2250MHz)
RAM: 2x 512MB DDR 408 CL 2,5/3/3/7
GraKar: 6600GT (GPU: 575MHz; RAM: 1150MHz)

mfG
DaDen


----------



## neo2411 (13. Juni 2005)

Ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 11100 3D Marks. Ist das Normal? oder müsste ich eigentlich mehr haben?

mein System:

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2400 Mhz
1024 MB DDR RAM-MDT @435 Mhz
Asus A8V-Deluxe
Sapphire Radeon X800 XL 8x AGP (Treiber 41.09) (440/1160 Mhz)
Windows XP
Maxtor 120 Gb HD 7200 U./min. 8MB

mfg,

neo


----------



## yahho (13. Juni 2005)

neo2411 am 13.06.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 11100 3D Marks. Ist das Normal? oder müsste ich eigentlich mehr haben?
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...



ist denke ich normal, ist ja auch "nur" ne X800XL   
ne mal im ernst sollte schon passen hab mit meiner 6800 GT auch nur 11500 und beide sind ja vergleichbar.

mfg nic


----------



## dmx666 (17. Juni 2005)

12783

AMD Athlon 64 3500+
2048 MB DDR RAM
Asus A8N-Deluxe
GF 6800 Ultra
Windows XP Pro


----------



## gifty200 (17. Juni 2005)

12264


----------



## X-Ray3 (21. Juni 2005)

13285 

http://img151.echo.cx/img151/8785/3dm5jb.jpg


----------



## Berner (28. Juni 2005)

ich hab 3766
mit ner 9600pro


----------



## Tectrex (28. Juni 2005)

14118 
A64 3000@2637Mhz
6800Ultra@450/1279


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich habe 136xx Punkte mit meinem System: 

Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2835Mhz
2x 512MB OCZ PC4000 EL EV Gold UTT
X800Pro PCIe @ 600/570Mhz


----------



## Marques85 (2. Juli 2005)

Athlon XP 3200+ 
1024MB MDT 400 MHz DDR (dual)
Sapphire Radeon 9800 pro 128 @ 400 370
MSI K7N2 Delta


hab *6140 Punkte*


----------



## Zocker33 (4. Juli 2005)

Ich hab 12204.
Ist eigentlich ok oder??  :-o
Frag mich nur weil wenn man sowas hier sieht
"winni 3000, leadtek 6800le, 1024 mdt, asus a8v deluxe, rd. 12300 punkte"


----------



## collysucker (6. Juli 2005)

Zocker33 am 04.07.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab 12204.
> Ist eigentlich ok oder??  :-o
> Frag mich nur weil wenn man sowas hier sieht
> "winni 3000, leadtek 6800le, 1024 mdt, asus a8v deluxe, rd. 12300 punkte"


4101Pkt.


----------



## f2moon (7. Juli 2005)

Amd Xp 3000+ 
MSI K7N2L Nforce2 Ultra
1024Mb 400 DC
SB Audigy2 ZS 
Gainward 6800LE @ 16:5 pipes 

3DMarks : 11944


----------



## Flyer24 (7. Juli 2005)

Riverna am 29.06.2005 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe 136xx Punkte mit meinem System:
> 
> Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2835Mhz
> 2x 512MB OCZ PC4000 EL EV Gold UTT
> X800Pro PCIe @ 600/570Mhz



Riverna ? HWluxx ? Der mit dem verdammt gut gehenden Winchester ? ^^


----------



## OBluefireO (8. Juli 2005)

*9602 Punkte* (System siehe Sig.)


Naja, da geht sicher noch was...


----------



## Flyer24 (15. Juli 2005)

Mein zweitrechner im Zimmer nebenan(bro)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4114223


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (18. Juli 2005)

Flyer24 am 15.07.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein zweitrechner im Zimmer nebenan(bro)
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4114223




nicht schlecht, herr specht...!!!


----------



## gangstervsfox (25. Juli 2005)

IchHoereStimmen am 18.07.2005 07:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 15.07.2005 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
jetz ma aufhören zu träumen  
hab 8231 punkte 

alles unübertaktet
3000+ athlon 64 winni (is passive gekühlt)
6600gt von sparkle
1gb corsair vs ram
a8n-sli deluxe

jut für son damenrechner oder???


----------



## Flyer24 (26. Juli 2005)

gangstervsfox am 25.07.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> IchHoereStimmen am 18.07.2005 07:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grrrrr* ich will die 20k 

» http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4132684

3DMark Score	19949 3DMarks


----------



## Crayven (1. August 2005)

11500 Punkte


----------



## Flo0 (7. August 2005)

Hm, ich hab mit meinem System nur 7506 Punkte erreicht. Warum denn nur so wenig?


----------



## Refill (19. August 2005)

Intel Pentium 4 3,2 Ghz, 1024mb ddr2, Geforce 6800, 10534 Punkte


----------



## MrKill (24. August 2005)

10899 Punkte hab ich da


----------



## feneK (26. August 2005)

hab knapp über 14000 punkte zusammengebracht, war selbst überrascht ^^ (einstellungen: standard)


----------



## Ewu80 (26. August 2005)

Flo0 am 07.08.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich hab mit meinem System nur 7506 Punkte erreicht. Warum denn nur so wenig?



Schon a bissi mager wenn ich mit meiner 6600 GT 9106 Punkte erreiche.


----------



## Michael16 (30. August 2005)

feneK am 26.08.2005 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hab knapp über 14000 punkte zusammengebracht, war selbst überrascht ^^ (einstellungen: standard)





hab knapp über 18000 punkte!! *hehe*


----------



## fautz (31. August 2005)

Michael16 am 30.08.2005 02:11 schrieb:
			
		

> feneK am 26.08.2005 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab 10200 Punkte   

@Ewu80
Hatte am Anfang ziemlich den gleichen wert. Hab einfach den Neuen Graka Treiber von Nvidea installiert und schon war ich über 10000 Punkte.   

mfg
fautz


----------



## willkeinen (31. August 2005)

fautz am 31.08.2005 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael16 am 30.08.2005 02:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nur 8764 pkt bissle wenig für mein system oder???


----------



## feneK (1. September 2005)

Michael16 am 30.08.2005 02:11 schrieb:
			
		

> feneK am 26.08.2005 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7800GTX 2 win 

vergleich mal nen bmw mit nem ferrari ^^


----------



## Ewu80 (1. September 2005)

@fautz

ich habe schon den 77. 76   installiert


----------



## HotFire92 (1. September 2005)

ich bekomme nua 3000 punkte...will aba balt meine 9600xt übertackten dann sin das hoffentlich mea


----------



## Pitty187 (6. September 2005)

Michael16 am 30.08.2005 02:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hab knapp über 18000 punkte!! *hehe*



Mit deinem Set nicht mehr..??? 

A64 NC3500+ @ 2706MHz - 246HT - 1,58vC
A-Data 566 - 1:1 - 2,5-3-3-5-1 - 2,8vC
GTX @ 560-1404 MHz

18.815p.


----------



## Unrockbaer (7. September 2005)

Michael16 am 30.08.2005 02:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hab knapp über 18000 punkte!! *hehe*


Das ist garnichts im gegensatz zu meine Geforce 4 MX.

Jetzt aber im Ernst ich hab 5900 Punkte.

Athlon XP 2600 Barton @ 2167 MHZ FSB 188 
1536 MB DDR 400 1:1 @ 188 MHZ
ASUS A7N8X-X (Scheiß Southbridge Bug, maximal 188 MHZ FSB dann kackt er ab)
Aopen Aeolus Geforce FX 5900 @ 500 / 980 MHZ 
Soundblaster Live 7.1
40 GB Maxtor (System)
160 GB Samsung (Datenmüll)

Achja

Forceware 77.77
Nforce 5.10

So ich werd heute nochmal testen da ich meine Overclockten Einstellungen also die hier erwähnten noch nicht im 3D Mark 03 getestet hab.


----------



## Tectrex (22. September 2005)

7800GT@500/500/1200(Geo Takt erhöhung deaktiviert)
17344 Punkte
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4270002
Etwas geht noch, da Ram bis 1240 geht und GPU bei 500 auch noch net am ende ist.....


----------



## Nico1984 (29. September 2005)

Tectrex am 22.09.2005 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> 7800GT@500/500/1200(Geo Takt erhöhung deaktiviert)
> 17344 Punkte
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4270002
> Etwas geht noch, da Ram bis 1240 geht und GPU bei 500 auch noch net am ende ist.....



Das ist noch gar nichts! Mein DELL XPS Gen6 macht mit 2 7800GT's mal eben lockere 24894Punkte. Beim 3DMark05 sind es 13498! Und den 3DMark01 wage ich gar nicht anzusprechen: satte 42567 Punkte.


----------



## Dope4you (29. September 2005)

Nico1984 am 29.09.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Tectrex am 22.09.2005 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry das ist dann aber nicht besonders, ich schaffe mit meinem 2. System ja schon 21000Punkte und da sind nur 2x 6800GT drin, also wenn du bei 2x7800GTs nur 24800 Punkte hast ist da irgendwas falsch bei deinem System. Zum Vergleich der Link zu meinem 2.System:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3914967


Ich warte momentan noch auf Crossfire, bevor ich mir die 2. Asus 7800GTX kaufe (Evtl ist ja ATI doch wieder interessant  ) Aber ich werd dann auch mit 2x7800GTX testen und alles unter 28000-29000 würde mich entäuschen.


----------



## Nico1984 (2. Oktober 2005)

Dope4you am 29.09.2005 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nico1984 am 29.09.2005 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dope4you (4. Oktober 2005)

Nico1984 am 02.10.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Dope4you am 29.09.2005 21:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht doch jetzt schon ganz anständig aus 

Jetzt passen die Werte auch zu deinem System.


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (6. Oktober 2005)

Dope4you am 04.10.2005 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nico1984 am 02.10.2005 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ihr seid zu krass für mich....
ich geh jetzt in mein kopfkissen weinen mit meinen pünktchen....


----------



## nicokoc (11. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe *12202* Punkte erhalten. hmmmmmm.....Ich denke das ist für das System total ok. Habe vor denächst noch 1 GB Ram zu holen, wird wohl nicht unbedingt viel bringen


----------



## CarlCoyote (14. Oktober 2005)

10923 pkts.
Denke das  kann sich bei meinem baby sehen lassen, gelle?


----------



## Tectrex (24. Oktober 2005)

Nico1984 am 02.10.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hattest Recht! Hab mein System mit den neuesten Treibern ausgestattet und einige Bremsen entfernt. Mein neuer Stand:
> 
> 3DMark01: 48921
> 3DMark03: 29344
> ...


 [/quote]
lol.....,wo sind die Compare Links...so kann jeder was erzählen....
Na die 16189 Punkte in 2005 mit  2x7800GT möcht ich sehen


----------



## HotFire92 (24. Oktober 2005)

HotFire92 am 01.09.2005 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekomme nua 3000 punkte...will aba balt meine 9600xt übertackten dann sin das hoffentlich mea




un das wurden mehr   
 3500 Muks      

MfG HotFire92


----------



## nicokoc (26. Oktober 2005)

nicokoc am 11.10.2005 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe *12202* Punkte erhalten. hmmmmmm.....Ich denke das ist für das System total ok. Habe vor denächst noch 1 GB Ram zu holen, wird wohl nicht unbedingt viel bringen



Aha, habe jetzt 2 GB Ram und nur *12245* Punkte bekommen?!


----------



## Flyer24 (29. Oktober 2005)

nicokoc am 26.10.2005 07:28 schrieb:
			
		

> nicokoc am 11.10.2005 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
2Gb macht die Sache  ja nicht doppelt so schnell ,den Unterschied wirst du kaum bemerken  

Hier mal mein Bench, anstatt von meinem Bruder  

13314
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4360759

Natürlich hab ich nicht 11Mhz auf der GPU , da funzt mal wieder etwas falsch


€dit  : 13476
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4378277
GPU@425/1165mhz
CPU@2835mhz


----------



## F4ithless (13. November 2005)

3DMark03	13325

sys: siehe unten
treiber: 81.85


----------



## Flyer24 (16. November 2005)

Das sich hier mal was wieder tut im Thread , ein Update von meinem Bruder mit zwei 7800GTX-Karten 

32215
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4405631

Opteron 148 @ 3180Mhz
2x Galaxy 7800 GTX @ 505/1400
2*512MB OCZ DDR 600 @ 289Mhz @ 2,5-4-4-8


----------



## arschgeigen (17. November 2005)

YO ich habe


XP 3000*
1 GB
6800 Le

Ich habe mit der Übertakteten Karte 3600 Punkte und ihr?


----------



## Dope4you (21. Dezember 2005)

So neuer Wert mit meinem Laptop

*10014 Punkte *

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4487492


----------



## Switchheero (25. Dezember 2005)

CarlCoyote am 14.10.2005 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> 10923 pkts.
> Denke das  kann sich bei meinem baby sehen lassen, gelle?


Also mein schmucker PC schafft mit ein paar neuen Komponenten 9330 Punkte......

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (S939)
Asus A8N-E 
X800GTO PCI-e (Catalyst 5.10)
1 GB DDR400 TwinMOS
160GB Samsung SATA
Sounblaster Live 24!bit


....mit meiner alten 9600Pro,dem Athlon 64 3000+ (S754) und dem GigabyteK8NS  kam ich auf gerad ma 3900 Punkte....


----------



## Ein-Mensch (25. Dezember 2005)

Switchheero am 25.12.2005 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> CarlCoyote am 14.10.2005 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schade kann ich net mithalten hab 7300 p.
A64 3000+ @ 2,2ghz
2x512mb MDT cl2,5
Gigabyte K8NF9
MSI NX6600GT TD128E
Audigy 2 ZS


----------



## BorisderRusse (30. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab mit meiner 7800gt nur 12101, scheint mir irgendwie wenig


----------



## Danny88 (4. Januar 2006)

Ich habe mit meiner  6800 Standert gerade mal 11545 Punkte.
Muss aber dazu sagen Pixel und Vertex Shader Freigeschaltet und nen Takt von 397/931 MHZ. 
Noch reicht die Leistung fragt sich nur noch wie lange ?


----------



## Tectrex (8. Januar 2006)

AMD Opteron144@2800Mhz 
2x512MB Crucial Ballistix Tracer @260Mhz@2,5/2/2/5 1T 
Epox 9NPA Ultra 
X1800XT 512MB @740/840--->19696 Punkte 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4517130


----------



## oids (9. Januar 2006)

Hab den Chip auf 2,2 GHz und die GraKa auf 425/ 530 MHz getaktet. Resultiert in 6026 3DMarks


----------



## Flyer24 (10. Januar 2006)

*87 Punkte*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4540820
http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=877gc.jpg

Gar nicht mal so übel eure Ergebnisse


----------



## Gonzo1983 (14. Januar 2006)

7800 GT leicht höher 
3200 @ 3500
2 x 512 Corsair Value Select 
ABIT KN8 ULTRA
=

15818 Punkte


----------



## Flyer24 (19. Januar 2006)

18 345

Hier meine neue PCI-e Graka 

Scheint noch bisschen Luft nach oben zu sein


----------



## DJChrizzP (4. Februar 2006)

Points: 10.046

Athlon 64 3400+ So. 754 2,2@2,32GHz
MSI 6800 @ 370 MHz


----------



## Batman1 (5. Februar 2006)

XFX 7800 Gtx Extreme xxx 256 Mb
Amd 64 3700+ overclocked
2 Gb Infineon DDR 400

Score: 18016


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. Februar 2006)

Batman1 am 05.02.2006 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> XFX 7800 Gtx Extreme xxx 256 Mb
> Amd 64 3700+ overclocked
> 2 Gb Infineon DDR 400
> 
> Score: 18016



15981


----------



## Mitobaehr (14. Februar 2006)

Immerhin 8744 Punkte


----------



## Silver79 (18. Februar 2006)

Athlon64 3500 
Asrock Dual SATA-2
1GB OCZ
Geforce 6800LE @ 12/6 370Mhz/840Mhz

10559 Punkte 
 

Hätte nicht gedacht so viel aus einer 6800LE raus zu holen


----------



## Stingray75 (18. Februar 2006)

15657

System im Profil


----------



## Mitobaehr (18. Februar 2006)

Seit neuestem 17.xxx Punkte


----------



## LatinoRamon (27. Februar 2006)

Ich hab knapp über 20


----------



## Mitobaehr (28. Februar 2006)

LatinoRamon am 27.02.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab knapp über 20



Kommt nur mir dass e bissle wenig vor?


----------



## Stingray75 (28. Februar 2006)

Mitobaehr am 28.02.2006 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> LatinoRamon am 27.02.2006 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, eigentlich sollte das ein bischen mehr als 20 bringen


----------



## CerialKillahh (2. März 2006)

12840 muahaha
- alles drüber ist Protzerei^^

ne aber ich finds ganz kewl


----------



## LatinoRamon (4. März 2006)

Stingray75 am 28.02.2006 08:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mitobaehr am 28.02.2006 08:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ja geschrieben bissel über 20. Hier der Link dazu--

http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/9462/3dmark03test5sc.png

aber nich vergessen, kein oc bei graka un cpu und nich vergessen ich arbeite auch mit meinem system, also läuft im hintergrund noch norton antivirus und das ganze office is bei mir auch installiert. mit oc und alles aus, hab ich fast 30 ohne sli natürlich, hab ja nur eine graka.  sorry das ich das vergessen hab zu schreiben.


----------



## CarlCoyote (11. April 2006)

habe meine 6800 le gegen ne 7600 gt getauscht und.......

13182 promille  erreicht!

nix oced, treibereinstellungen nicht verändert....


----------



## Flyer24 (6. Mai 2006)

*19273*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4774663


*19565*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4774696

Die 20K wollen nicht fallen   
Hat jemand good old BH-5 zu verschenken ?


----------



## daCarter (20. Mai 2006)

um die 32k Punkte

ich lad nacher nochmal nen screen hoch

*Update*

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/k56-1-jpg.html


----------



## Flyer24 (22. Mai 2006)

daCarter am 20.05.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> um die 32k Punkte
> 
> ich lad nacher nochmal nen screen hoch
> 
> ...



Schön, schön, die Singlecore-CPU geht mal aber gar nicht   
sollt mindestens ein FX-60 rein ^^


----------



## Tesafilm (5. Juni 2006)

10240 Pkt.


----------



## Der-Meister (12. Juni 2006)

18359 Punkte, siehe sig


----------



## KSpeedy89 (18. Juni 2006)

Mein System:
Palermo64 3100+
Corsair CMX512-3200C2 @CL2 2-2-5 @DDR400
Asus Radeon 9600XT/TVD
Alles original, versteht sich.  

Sorry für das kleine Bild, es hätte sonst länger gedauert bei Imagehack...
[img=http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/5461/unbenannt9tb.th.png]


----------



## Erel68 (19. Juni 2006)

Gerademal 8054  

Ich glaub ich brauche dringend eine neue Grafikkarte!!!


----------



## Steamhammer (5. Juli 2006)

Erel68 am 19.06.2006 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerademal 8054
> 
> Ich glaub ich brauche dringend eine neue Grafikkarte!!!


Also mein Vater hat ´nen 3200+ AMD64 mit 1Gig RAM(ELIXIR Billigram) und GF 6600GT@128 MB (PCIE) und kommt auf knappe 9000 Murkse....

@Erel68  : Deine 6600GT-AGP läuft "nur" mit 450 x 900 MHZ und nicht wie die PCIE-variante mit 500x1000 MHZ und ist somit 10% langsamer.
Die Karte verträgt aber sicher die standartwerte 500x1000.
Also einfach mal Hochtakten(am besten mit Coolbits bzw. Detonatorunlock)!
Bei mir sind es auch nur 10500 Punlkte...


----------



## Erel68 (9. Juli 2006)

Steamhammer am 05.07.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Erel68 am 19.06.2006 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip, aber leider brachte das bei mir nur eine Verbesserung auf 8438 und das trotz Forceware 91.31.


----------



## Element2k7 (12. Juli 2006)

Also ich hab 10345 erreicht.Da bin ich stolz drauf ;D

mein System:

AMD Athlon 3200+ @ 2.5 Ghz
DFI Lanparty UT nF4-ultra D
2x Corsair VS512MB400 2.5-3-3-8 auf DDR433
ATI X800 Pro (Core:489.20//Mem:530.32)
Windows XP SP2
160 GB SATA @ 7600 U/min von Seagate


----------



## KSpeedy89 (15. August 2006)

Ich habe mit meinem 10297 Punkte...
Habe auch eine X800 Pro, aber von Mad Moxx auf 16 Pipes geflasht und mit Pro-Takt...
 

Ist irgendwie wenig...


----------



## Overdrive (19. August 2006)

6663

3200+
7800GT 256mb
1024mb DDR ram

ist das normal das der zweite druchlauf so rukelt? ich mein das die grafik sogar noch schlechter ist als beim ersten un da lauft das bei mir flüssig druch.


----------



## Wandulf (23. August 2006)

7824

System:
AMD XP 3000+ @2100Mhz (Normal)
2 mal 512MB RAM @400Mhz FSB
NVIDIA 6600GT, GPU@500Mhz, DDRRAM@500Mhz= 1000Mhz  
ASROCK K7VT4APro
2 mal 80Gig SATA, Raid0
Sound on Board

Ich bin mit dem System erst mal Zufrieden.  

GZ Wandulf...........


----------



## Wandulf (23. August 2006)

Overdrive am 19.08.2006 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> 6663
> 
> 3200+
> 7800GT 256mb
> ...



Vorm Benchmark sollte man besser immer einen Neustart machen,sonst setzten sich zu viele Dateien in der Zwischenablagerung ab.

Würde ich mal sagen....


----------



## IXS (23. August 2006)

14014

System steht im Profil.

Ich finde es schon lustig, dass sogar die CPU Tests eine absolut flüssige Darstellung liefern.


----------



## N8Mensch (23. August 2006)

Immer noch 11.098 (ich glaube, ich habe irgendwann hier schon mal gepostet)  

Mich wundert gerade, der Intel 6600 & 1800 Gto vom Kollegen oben drüber zieht ja nicht gerade die Wurst vom Teller. Liegt wahrscheinlich am veralteten Benchmark ^^ . Oder die Graka bremst wie


----------



## IXS (24. August 2006)

N8Mensch am 23.08.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert gerade, der Intel 6600 & 1800 Gto vom Kollegen oben drüber zieht ja nicht gerade die Wurst vom Teller. Liegt wahrscheinlich am veralteten Benchmark ^^ . Oder die Graka bremst wie



Eher Letzteres. Ich habe die Grafikkarte gewählt, weil sie nur 48W benötigt.
Ich würde aber bei 2003 nicht gerade sagen, dass die Grafikkarte bremst, weil wirklich alles mehr als flüssig läuft (GPU & CPU Tests).
Es ist natürlich klar, dass eine schnellere GPU hier auch mehr Frames 'raus holt.


----------



## Flyer24 (2. September 2006)

*36024* 

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2729/3d0336knl6.jpg
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4940776

Die zwei 7800GTX bremsen doch extremst


----------



## daCarter (3. September 2006)

Flyer24 am 02.09.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> *36024*
> 
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2729/3d0336knl6.jpg
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4940776
> ...



läuft der e6600 wirklich mir nur 1,2v bei 3,6ghz wie geht denn das??


----------



## Flyer24 (4. September 2006)

daCarter am 03.09.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> läuft der e6600 wirklich mir nur 1,2v bei 3,6ghz wie geht denn das??



Nein, CPU-Z liest da Müll aus,  Asus PC Probe gibt die richtigen Werte an.
Für 3645Mhz liegen da schon 1.5Vc an, die Temps beim Primen auf ~68°C trotz Wakü. 
Hab heute den Heatspreader mit Nasschleifpapier abgeschliffen und poliert,
teilweise stehen die Dinger an den Seiten stark auf. auf dem ersten Bild erkennst du auch, dass an den Seiten zuerst Material abgetragen wird. Brachte mir gute 6°C weniger, hab aber auch schon von mehr als 10°C weniger gelesen 

http://img400.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpu1vd5.jpg
http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpu2ie3.jpg


----------



## daCarter (5. September 2006)

Flyer24 am 04.09.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> daCarter am 03.09.2006 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht übel, danke für die auskunft


----------



## IXS (5. September 2006)

Flyer24 am 04.09.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute den Heatspreader mit Nasschleifpapier abgeschliffen und poliert,
> teilweise stehen die Dinger an den Seiten stark auf. auf dem ersten Bild erkennst du auch, dass an den Seiten zuerst Material abgetragen wird. Brachte mir gute 6°C weniger, hab aber auch schon von mehr als 10°C weniger gelesen
> 
> http://img400.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpu1vd5.jpg
> http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpu2ie3.jpg



Bild eins ist eine optische Täuschung. Die Heatspreader sind "Laser"-gerade..... 
Bild zwei zeigt abgerundete Ecken, die passieren, weil Schleifpapier immer zuerst an den Ecken greift.
Außerdem hast du vom Heatspreader etwas abgetragen und somit den Druck reduziert, womit auch die Wärmeableitung gemindert ist.
Wahrscheinlich wird die CPU jetzt nur kühler, weil sie früher anfängt zu "throttlen".


----------



## Flyer24 (5. September 2006)

IXS am 05.09.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild eins ist eine optische Täuschung. Die Heatspreader sind "Laser"-gerade.....
> Bild zwei zeigt abgerundete Ecken, die passieren, weil Schleifpapier immer zuerst an den Ecken greift.
> Außerdem hast du vom Heatspreader etwas abgetragen und somit den Druck reduziert, womit auch die Wärmeableitung gemindert ist.
> Wahrscheinlich wird die CPU jetzt nur kühler, weil sie früher anfängt zu "throttlen".



Keine Märchen erzählen, offiziellen Conroe-OC-Fred bei Hwluxx lesen   

Die Erkenntnis mit dem Schleifpapier ist ziemlicher Bockmist, wäre der HS so kerzengerade würde das gute Nasschleifpapier gleichmäßig abtragen.
Um den Anpressdruck muss ich mir außerdem keine Sorgen machen, eine Zentrierschraube sorgt dafür, dass er immer gleichmäßig ist    

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/9678/pc1jz6.jpg


----------



## IXS (6. September 2006)

Flyer24 am 05.09.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erkenntnis mit dem Schleifpapier ist ziemlicher Bockmist, wäre der HS so kerzengerade würde das gute Nasschleifpapier gleichmäßig abtragen.



Ja, klar 
Aluminium ist ja auch "so hart".

Gib' mal 'nen Link zu dem Hardwareluxx Bericht (?) . Ich will mal lachen.


----------



## daCarter (6. September 2006)

IXS am 06.09.2006 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 05.09.2006 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich glaube auch gelesen den Bericht warte mal der Link war glaube www.fuckofklugscheisser.de


----------



## IXS (6. September 2006)

daCarter am 06.09.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich glaube auch gelesen den Bericht warte mal der Link war glaube www.fuckofklugscheisser.de



Das erklärt natürlich alles


----------



## Flyer24 (6. September 2006)

IXS am 06.09.2006 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, klar
> Aluminium ist ja auch "so hart".
> 
> Gib' mal 'nen Link zu dem Hardwareluxx Bericht (?) . Ich will mal lachen.



Der Heatspreader besteht schonmal aus Kupfer, nur die Oberfläche ist beschichtet   
Außerdem , was hat das ganze mit "Härte" gemeinsam ?
bzw. weisst du überhaupt wovon du da postest und was du mit deiner Aussage bezwecken möchtest ? 

na dann lach mal schön, die hinteren Seiten lesen

und ja .... Ich glaube nicht dass man PCGH ansatzweise mit Hwluxx vergleichen kann, also kannst dort den meisten Usern schon Glauben schenken


----------



## sbalsing (23. Oktober 2006)

Habe gerade wiedermal aufgerüstet   hier meine Score:

3DMark Score: 20685

System:

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 @ 2,4 GHz
GPU: Asus Radeon X1950XTX
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 667 Kingston HyperX

mfg
sbalsing


----------



## Flyer24 (31. Oktober 2006)

Mein Zweitrechner zum Zocken 

*46136*

Asus P5W DH Deluxe (i975X)
C2D Conroe E6600 @ 3645Mhz 
2 x 1024 MB G.SKILL PC6400 F2-6400PHU2-2GBHZ @ 405mhz @ 4-4-4-8
2 x  Asus 7900GTX, V-Modded @ 760/1700mhz
Wakü (MoRa @ 6 x 120er Lüfter)

Damn, mein Bruder scheint mir im Wettrüsten wegzuziehen


----------



## Katastrophenmann (3. November 2006)

*5120 Punkte

Mein System:
Core 2 Duo E6600 € 2.7GHz
GeForce 7900GT(MSI NX7900GT-VT2D256E-HD)
2 GB RAM OZC DDR2 800
ASUS P5B (BIOS 0701)
Windows XP Pro*


----------



## Farragut (3. November 2006)

27856 Pkt

E6600 @ 3.0GHz
7900GTO @ 700/800
2GB OCZ PC6400


----------



## Erel68 (5. November 2006)

Katastrophenmann am 03.11.2006 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> *5120 Punkte
> 
> Mein System:
> Core 2 Duo E6600 € 2.7GHz
> ...


*
Falscher Thread??

Bei deinem System wohl eher 3D-Mark 2006 *


----------



## SuicideVampire (11. November 2006)

5316


----------



## Intelkiller (18. November 2006)

27802

System: 

Athlon 64 3700+@2751
DFI Lanparty Sli-DR
2048MB
2*Geforce 7900GT





> Main Test Results
> 3DMark Score	27802 3DMarks
> CPU Score	1110 CPUMarks
> 
> ...


----------



## nortmann (18. November 2006)

hi,
bei mir 3978 punkte...mein system: 
Athlon XP 3000+
2x512MB DDR 400
RADEON 9600pro Chip/Speicher 439MHz/351MHz
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe

mein kumpel hat ebenfalls um die 4000 mit folgendem system:
Athlon XP 2400+
512 MB DDR 266
RADEON 9500(pro - weiß nicht genau)
ASUS A7N8X

wie geht denn das??? ist meine system so lahm oder seins so gut? hab doch eigentlich die schnelleren komponenten!!! sind 4000 punkte ein wert den man eher dem oberen oder dem unteren system zuschreiben würde? und am rande...der cubus in ati-tool dreht sich bei ihm mit ca 110fps bei mir hingegen mit 75fps! ist das vergleichbar  

greetz


----------



## DBqFetti (30. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Also meine Score ist: *28025*
GT1 - Wings of Fury	          292,4 FPS
GT2 - Battle of Proxycon	247,7 FPS
GT3 - Troll's Lair	               205,5 FPS
GT4 - Mother Nature	          182,1 FPS
Allerding alles noch mit Forceware 84.21 ist schon was her....

Bei 8x AA: *14075*
GT1 - Wings of Fury	          224,9 FPS
GT2 - Battle of Proxycon	97,2 FPS
GT3 - Troll's Lair	               87,4 FPS
GT4 - Mother Nature	          122,1 FPS
Das war schon 91.31

System:
AMD Athlon 3700+
2x GeForce 7900 GT XT (natural OC by XFX 520/750)
Asus A8N-SLI SE
2 GB MDT (4x512MB)

Wer einen blick riskieren möchte. Bilder sind aber echt nicht so qualitativ.  Ging mehr Hals über Kopf


----------



## sbalsing (26. Dezember 2006)

Nach dem übertakten der CPU habe ich jetzt ca 2000 Punkte mehr

3DMark Score: 22601

System:

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 @ 3,3 GHz
GPU: Asus Radeon X1950XTX
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 667 Kingston HyperX

mfg
sbalsing


----------



## balduin2 (27. Dezember 2006)

*14694Punkte* ->mit allen möglichen Scheiss im Hintergund (45Prozesse  )

GT1:313Fps
GT2:120,1Fps
GT3:97,5Fps
GT4: 87,2Fps

CPU-Test 1: 112,9Fps
CPU-Test 2: 17Fps 

 ->meine FX5200(@290/262MHz) und der Athlon XP 3000+(166er FSB) hatten sagenhafte *1805Punkte*


----------



## SuicideVampire (30. Dezember 2006)

1118 mit neuer Graka.


----------



## Hynerianer (3. Januar 2007)

hab nur ca. 8000 pkt.liegt das am neuen graka treiber???

mein system iss verlinkt(signatur)

so hier sind die richtigen punkte!vsync war an!!!

16314pkt


----------



## rocco007 (19. Januar 2007)

3DMark Score 32265 3DMarks 

CPU Score 1204 CPUMarks 

Detailed Test Results

Game Tests 
GT1 - Wings of Fury 382.5 fps 

GT2 - Battle of Proxycon 287.2 fps 

GT3 - Troll's Lair 233.0 fps 

GT4 - Mother Nature 203.5 fps 

CPU Tests 
CPU Test 1 130.4 fps 

CPU Test 2 22.0 fps 

Feature Tests 
Fill Rate (Single-Texturing) 9588.4 MTexels/s 

Fill Rate (Multi-Texturing) 24172.1 MTexels/s 

Vertex Shader 101.6 fps 

Pixel Shader 2.0 479.0 fps 

Ragtroll 136.0 fps 

Sound Tests 
No sounds 81.5 fps 

24 sounds 71.5 fps 

60 sounds 65.7 fps 
____________________________________________________________
Mein System 
Processor AMD Opteron 170 2361 MHz 
NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 
DirectX Version 9.0c 
System Memory 2048 MB 
Motherboard  KN8 SLI(NF-CK804) 
 Microsoft Windows XP


----------



## RTX (23. Januar 2007)

Es hatte mir keine Ruhe gelassen: Die 10000 mußte ich knacken!
Und es hat mit ein wenig tuning geklappt: 

     [/u]    10133 Punkte [/u]

Ist nichts Besonderes, aber für mich ein kleiner Erfolg

CPU: @2183 Mhz anstatt 2083Mhz
Treiber: 93.81 Beta
Graka: 499/1490Mhz anstatt 440/1300Mhz
Ram: 2048mb
Board: Asus A7N8X

Alle weiteren Daten stehen in der Signatur


----------



## balduin2 (1. Februar 2007)

balduin2 am 27.12.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> *14694Punkte* ->mit allen möglichen Scheiss im Hintergund (45Prozesse  )
> 
> GT1:313Fps
> GT2:120,1Fps
> ...


So neue CPU:

15538 3DMarks

GT1:387Fps
GT2:120,3Fps
GT3:100Fps
GT4: 91,7Fps

CPU: 1282
CPU-Test 1: 151,9Fps
CPU-Test 2: 21,3Fps


----------



## C-Lan-marine (11. Februar 2007)

balduin2 am 01.02.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 27.12.2006 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was habt ihr den 14164 Punkte   zwar etwas späte Antwort aber egal...


----------



## max86gt (15. März 2007)

3dmark2003 --> 8983 Punkte http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=10&XLID=0&UID=8405520
Naja für dieses system garnicht mal so schlecht


----------



## gmwormsi (9. April 2007)

Habe nun mein Sys auch diesem Benchmark unterzogen und habe 13920 Punkte


----------



## Goliath110 (21. April 2007)

gmwormsi am 09.04.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nun mein Sys auch diesem Benchmark unterzogen und habe 13920 Punkte


Habe mein Ergebnis Online verglichen und habe in meiner Klasse das höchste Ergebnis erreicht mit 33238 Pointz   
System: siehe Signatur-Link


----------



## max86gt (26. April 2007)

Hehe hab wieder an system gefummelt und sieh mal an ^^ 9923 Punkte das beste von den vergleichbaren systemen ist nicht viel aber mir macht es spaß


----------



## Slowfinger (27. April 2007)

Rank 	Score 	Processor 	Graphics Card 	 
#1 (You)	15674	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+

	ATI RADEON X1950 PRO, 648 MHz / 742 MHz
So das wäre dann mein Ergebnis


----------



## light-clocker (30. April 2007)

Slowfinger am 27.04.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Rank 	Score 	Processor 	Graphics Card
> #1 (You)	15674	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+
> 
> ATI RADEON X1950 PRO, 648 MHz / 742 MHz
> So das wäre dann mein Ergebnis



WHAT???
Im unübertakteten Zustand erreiche ich grad mal 13329
Im Overclock irgendwie 21398.
Da stimmt was nicht   
Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem zugemüllten Windows.
Könnt ihr mal euerr CPU ergebnisse , also die beiden in FPS mitteilen?


----------



## SchabbeS (1. Mai 2007)

ich hab 11341 Punkte

AMD64 3800+
ATi X850 Pro 256MB
2048MB MDT DDR2
Asus M2N-E


----------



## Nexus76 (1. Mai 2007)

3DMark Score:	 14508 3DMarks
CPU Score:	   1886 CPUMarks

Detailed Test Results

Game Tests
GT1 - Wings of Fury	     453.4 fps
GT2 - Battle of Proxycon   94.0 fps
GT3 - Troll's Lair	          84.6 fps
GT4 - Mother Nature	    96.5 fps

CPU Tests
CPU Test 1	215.7 fps
CPU Test 2	32.5 fps

Feature Tests
Fill Rate (Single-Texturing)	5735.5 MTexels/s
Fill Rate (Multi-Texturing)	8464.9 MTexels/s
Vertex Shader	51.5 fps
Pixel Shader 2.0	166.7 fps
Ragtroll	56.6 fps

Sound Tests
No sounds	123.8 fps
24 sounds	111.1 fps
60 sounds	100.7 fps


Mfg Nex


----------



## light-clocker (2. Mai 2007)

Nexus76 am 01.05.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> CPU Tests
> CPU Test 1	215.7 fps
> CPU Test 2	32.5 fps



Passt


----------



## Nexus76 (2. Mai 2007)

light-clocker am 02.05.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nexus76 am 01.05.2007 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich ?


----------



## light-clocker (2. Mai 2007)

Nexus76 am 02.05.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> light-clocker am 02.05.2007 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichts. Wollte nur schauen ob meine CPU oder die Graka die Score "bremst".


----------



## Falco16 (9. Mai 2007)

SchabbeS am 01.05.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab 11341 Punkte
> 
> AMD64 3800+
> ATi X850 Pro 256MB
> ...




Ich hab 13770 Punkte

P4 2933 @3890 Mhz
MSI X850XT
1024 MB DDR 400
ASUS P5SD1-FM2


----------



## Ernie123 (9. Mai 2007)

Ich habe 16100. Mit X1950 Pro und E6300. Beides @ Standard


----------



## light-clocker (9. Mai 2007)

Ernie123 am 09.05.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 16100. Mit X1950 Pro und E6300. Beides @ Standard



WTF? Ich auf Standarttakt weniger bei leistungsstärkerer Hardware  
*amraddreh*


----------



## Ernie123 (9. Mai 2007)

Was haste denn für ne Hardware? Die aus deiner Signatur ist es wohl sicher nicht.


----------



## light-clocker (11. Mai 2007)

Ernie123 am 09.05.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste denn für ne Hardware? Die aus deiner Signatur ist es wohl sicher nicht.



Sig.


----------



## Wusl0r (24. Mai 2007)

16198 Punkte mit einem E6600, einer 8800 gts 320mb und 2 Gb Ram auf einem Gigabyte DS3P. Alles Standardtakt.

--> Ist das nun gut / schlecht / brauchbar ???


----------



## Homie80 (23. Juni 2007)

Wusl0r am 24.05.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 16198 Punkte mit einem E6600, einer 8800 gts 320mb und 2 Gb Ram auf einem Gigabyte DS3P. Alles Standardtakt.
> 
> --> Ist das nun gut / schlecht / brauchbar ???



es ist brauchbar, aber du könntest auf jeden fall locker noch mehr rausholen
verglichen mit meinem sys is das n bissl wenig, würd ich mal schätzen
meine marks ----> 14284 points
mein sys: siehe signatur
wie du siehst hast du gerade mal ca 2000 points mehr, also irgendwas stimmt mit deinem sys nicht. Aktuelle treiber? Bios richtig eingestellt?


----------



## K-H-Metzger (1. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute
Ich komme auf 26000 und nen paar zerquetschte!


----------



## max86gt (12. Juli 2007)

K-H-Metzger am 01.07.2007 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> Ich komme auf 26000 und nen paar zerquetschte!



Kein Systemangabe hmm bringt uns sehr viel!


----------



## AmokAlex (21. Juli 2007)

Hi Leutz, meine Punkte sind 12643


----------



## captainkirk (25. Juli 2007)

Also Leute ich was ja net was ihr für Rechner hab aber ich schaff mit meinem um die 15000 Punkte und das mit:
AMD Athlon 64 X 2 @ 2,63 GHz
ASUS A8R32 MVP DELUXE
2 x 1 GB Cellshock 3-4-3-7
ATI X1950Pro Ultimate @ GPU:620 Mhz ; RAM 1590 MHz

überhaupt mit einem Core 2 Duo (E6300 oder E 6600) sollte dieses Ergebis locker zu übertreffen sein.


----------



## max86gt (30. Juli 2007)

Naja wieder etwas besser 10909 Punkte

mal gucken wie sich das mit eine 8800GTS ändert *freu mich schon drauf*


----------



## QuaddiGTX (3. August 2007)

Nemesis447 am 11.02.2003 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche bei 3D-Mark 2003 gerade mal *1299* 3D Marks, ich find das irgendwie wenig... bei den meisten Tests ruckelts so um die 0-20 frames vor sich hin. Einstellungen waren Standart, klar lassen sich auch garnicht verändern.
> 
> mein System:
> 
> ...




My Score: 35986 

Mein System:

Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
2048 MB Ram
Geforce 8800 GTX (162.22 Forceware)
Windows Vista Ultimate
350 GB HD


----------



## royalknut (3. August 2007)

bei mir laufen die cpu tests nur mit 1 FPS! das ist doch nicht normal oder???

weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Gigabyte P35C DS3R
Core 2 duo E6750
2GB DDR 800 CL4
Nvidia 8800 GTX


----------



## QuaddiGTX (3. August 2007)

royalknut am 03.08.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir laufen die cpu tests nur mit 1 FPS! das ist doch nicht normal oder???
> 
> weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?
> 
> ...




alle aktuellen treiber aktualisiert?neustart des programs?


----------



## Rastamen (11. August 2007)

Score : 37511


----------



## Falco16 (13. August 2007)

13770

p4 3800
1.5GB DDR 400
X850XT


----------



## Erel68 (26. August 2007)

Neuester Stand: 26729

Bei diesem Test scheint die CPU nicht so stark zu bremsen.


----------



## exbs (26. August 2007)

11928 Punkte

*System*
* MSI KT880 Delta
* AMD Athlon xp 2800+ @ 2300Mhz
* Club 3D 7600GT 256MB @ 600/730Mhz
* 2GB Corsair  (2x CMX1024-3200C2) Dualchannel


----------



## max86gt (11. September 2007)

Ja bei mir auch neuer Wert ist nicht die Welt aber es geht   :18606


----------



## AchtBit (10. Oktober 2007)

16922


----------



## Hells_Bells (2. November 2007)

15001 (immerhin mehr als mit nem P4 3.4 ghz und gleicher Config) 

Pentium M 750 1.83ghz @ 2.4 ghz 
Asus P4C800E-deluxe & Sockel 479 Adapter
X1950 pro (AGP)
3 gb DDR PC3200 3-3-3-8
Win XP Sp2
Cat 7.10


----------



## mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2008)

ich hatte gestern zeit also hier mein wert :
*19464* 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5677018

graka lief allerdings nur bei 770/1000 die 20000 solten noch locker drinnen sein .
prozessor lief auf 3,3ghz


----------



## Dr-Love (7. Januar 2008)

31557

Gigabyte P35C DS3R
Core 2 duo E6750
2GB Geil DDR 800 CL4
Nvidia 8800 GTS 640
XP Sp2


----------



## Goliath110 (9. Januar 2008)

Dr-Love am 07.01.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> 31557
> 
> Gigabyte P35C DS3R
> Core 2 duo E6750
> ...


40.948

System siehe Sysprofile


----------



## Dr-Love (10. Januar 2008)

Goliath110 am 09.01.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dr-Love am 07.01.2008 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind denn shcon 10K Punkte gegen 100Gramm mehr staub den ich in der Kiste habe? 
Wobei das wär doch eigentlich auch mal nen Competition Fred wert. Wer kratzt beim suaber machen am meisten Staub aus seinem Rechner?


----------



## Hells_Bells (27. Januar 2008)

Hells_Bells am 02.11.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> 15001 (immerhin mehr als mit nem P4 3.4 ghz und gleicher Config)
> 
> Pentium M 750 1.83ghz @ 2.4 ghz
> Asus P4C800E-deluxe & Sockel 479 Adapter
> ...




edit :

29023

Mit Powercolor HD3850 AGP 512 MB


----------



## AMD-Maniac (31. Januar 2008)

Prozessor  	AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ @3.3 
Kühler 	Zalman 
Mainboard 	ASrock Live XFire-eSATA2 (Crossfire) 
RAM 	kingston 3GB DDR2 800 / 2x 1024 + 2x 512 
Grafikkarte 	1x HD2900XT 512 GPU 817MHZ Memory 900MHz 
Soundkarte 	7.1 HD Audio (onboard) 
Festplatte 	Bracuda 250GB 7.200U 
Netzteil 	650W 
Betriebssystem 	Windows XP Professional x86 SP2 
Benchmarks 	3DMark03 (Settings Default)   -  36164


----------



## ahe1977 (31. Januar 2008)

45472Pkt

Q6600@3,4Ghz
Zotac 8800GT AMP@749/1224/1864

http://www.sysProfile.de/id49506


----------



## andi2801 (1. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab 30720 Punkte


----------



## Erel68 (6. Februar 2008)

Auch hier ohne Optimierung/OC

Game: 30406
CPU: 1500


----------



## Falco16 (19. März 2008)

Falco16 am 13.08.2007 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> 13770
> 
> p4 3800
> 1.5GB DDR 400
> X850XT




13880 

AMD 4400 X2
2GB DDR 667
X850XT


----------



## max86gt (14. April 2008)

39224 Punkte recht gut debei belassse ich es auch


----------



## Zubunapy (25. April 2008)

max86gt am 14.04.2008 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> 39224 Punkte recht gut debei belassse ich es auch


39940   Ich wollte soo gerne die 40k knacken!!


----------



## highspeedpingu (4. Mai 2008)

max86gt am 14.04.2008 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> 39224 Punkte recht gut debei belassse ich es auch


15244
siehe Signatur


----------



## max86gt (10. Mai 2008)

Zubunapy am 25.04.2008 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> max86gt am 14.04.2008 01:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe du hast ja auch GTS ^^ aber warum machste kein Benchmark mit 3DMark06?   
Dein Prozzi ist auch nicht ohne


----------



## Mario187 (2. Juli 2008)

*0*

*Score:* 8285 3DMarks

System:

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE
1.00 GB  RAM
Mainboard: P4SD-VX


----------



## Zubunapy (6. August 2008)

max86gt am 10.05.2008 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 25.04.2008 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich hab ne 8800gt. Is n Unterschied. Und 3dMurks mach ich auch als 06. Abba zwischendurch reizt mich der alte 03 auch mal wieder. Einfach um zu schauen, wie es heut zu Orbit läuft.


----------



## widder0815 (5. April 2009)

70859 points

DFI Lanparty x38 DK T2RB (CF)
E8400 (3500mhz)
TakeMS 4gbDDR2 800 4-4-4-12
msiR4850 (CrossFire) Cat.9.3 64Bit treiber
Vista64


----------



## BenQman (21. Dezember 2009)

54.714 ^^


----------



## SethDiabolos (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Phenom 2 X4 965BE@stock
4GB DDR2 800
XFX HD 5850 1GB @stock


----------



## Zocker14xD (10. September 2011)

78632 points

i52500k 3.3ghz
hd 6870


----------

